# Babameca Reno 2022 Everest p.54



## Babameca

I delayed this enough. Being at 30 days after seeding, I will have some difficulty to recover all steps, but will do my best.
The first exception is that I will omit to explain how I got there, but here is what my yard looked like beginning of summer:







I have done a reseeding last fall (2018) hoping this to be my last for some time.


----------



## Babameca

Fast forward to August 11 (and an unknown disaster) I ended up starting again. This time from scratch. Scalped with my rotary and dethatched with a Greenworks electric. 5 hours, 3 guys. Soil is well exposed. I decided to keep the poor remaining's in my back yard and reseed. Had no high expectations for this part. It is only 600sqf anyway.








The full reno is 4500 sqf


----------



## Babameca

August 12. The big day. Had to ask for help. Local landscaper came in. 3 of his guys and myself spent 7 hours, putting 6 yards of soil (compost/sand/peat mix), level with a 'good' levelling rake from R&R (it is a whole another story how I shipped this to Canada), seeded a bit 'heavy' but as per the label at 5lbs/M the mix as per the picture.


----------



## Babameca

Seed down, rolled in and 7 bales of peat moss


----------



## Babameca

My DYI sprinkler system, including 15 Melnor above ground turbo heads, male/female repair kits and Melnor multi zone programmable timers (4+2 zones) from Amazon plus hoses from Costco and I cover 99% of the whole yard. It took me weeks to set this up properly, but well planned in advance, so I was ready...or I thought I was...


----------



## Babameca

And next day, I was leaving on vacation for a week, so all was on God's hands... Tried to have fun at least...thinking all the time what the heck happens with the project.


----------



## Babameca

5 days after seed down I was back and....germination!

But my sprinklers were not doing a great job. I had couple of washouts due to aggressive water pattern


----------



## Babameca

And holy F**k. I obviously completely missed a 100sqf section (probably my wife was asking at this point if I put the kid stroller in the car...)

It is a part under some trees, so it will be lagging on top of that. Well...


----------



## Babameca

7 days after seed down. Had to reseed weak areas and the missed spot, recalibrated some sprinklers again. Watering 7-11-3-7, different duration based on sun/shadow areas and type/angle of sprinkler coverage. All math with tuna cans was done prior to this...


----------



## Babameca

11 days after seed down. KBG starts to emerge. PRG makes a nice progress. Washouts from a storm are still a concern tho.


----------



## Babameca

It was definitely time for a drink....the waiting time started


----------



## Babameca

13 days in. It was a big leap ahead for PRG I think. The 'missed' spot also started to fill in.
Applied Starter fert 10-25-10 (those granules were huge!) at 0.3N/M
Some more seed in places where it did not seem to take off that well.


----------



## Babameca

17 days after seed down. PRG grew tall. Was time to reel mow at 1.5 inches. Carefully...


----------



## Babameca

Another mow just 3 days later at the 3 full weeks mark. It filled in so much more...


----------



## Babameca

Sept 6, 25 days after seeding, had to mow again due to rain coming in and being away for the week for work. Urea at 0.25N/M spread and Humic/Kelp/Chelated Iron soil applied (watered in). Last few section were very lightly seeded, with no expectations to be successful. Have enough seed left and nothing to lose at this point. The bare 'forgotten' spot starts to fill in nicely.


----------



## Babameca

Dropped water to only 2 times a day and wife is hand watering the latest bare spots where last seed went down much later.
Did not increase much the watering time. Want the grass to start looking deeper...
I did miss to mention 1 fert app. The actual schedule was roughly:
2 weeks in starter fert at 0.3N/m
3 week in starter fert at 0.3N/M
4 weeks in urea at 0.25N/M and the humic cocktail
Here are the latest picture taken Sept 7 (next deay after urea). Grass responded in a weird way. I can deifently see different color patches. After examination, the darker color is the 'older' grass while a new species emerged obviously much later. I don't really know which KBG cultivar was the laziest.


----------



## Babameca

Being away is tough, but well I have another 'paysage' to enjoy, the one over lake Ontario flowing into St-Laurence river...


----------



## Babameca

And oh....those moles...not sure mole or a vole but it came from my neighbor for sure making tunnel (and remaking it) along the street. I fired 2 Giant destroyers. One smoked 20 feet away in my neighbors yard :lol: That is one tough MF...with very 'long' connections


----------



## Harts

Looking good. Another 2 weeks and it will look great!


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Looking good. Another 2 weeks and it will look great!


Appreciate it!


----------



## Babameca

32 days after seeding. Was away for 5 days and it grew and filled in a lot. Had to pull the Greenworks electric rotary at about 1.75 HOC just to level all. Anpther urea app at 0.25 later today. I will still spread with some rain on the forecast for tonight. Moles are probably voles and are tearing tunnels everywhere. I have even in my back yeard. Have no time and knowledge, so called a local exterminator. Tried the smokers, but on top of burning a patch of my lawn, looks like voles migrated from my neighbor permanently in my yard


----------



## Mrotatori

looking good, great job


----------



## Babameca

Mrotatori said:


> looking good, great job


Thank you brother. 1 mow away from reel mowing now...


----------



## g-man

That rock mulch will be a problem with the reel. Make sure the rock dont get to the lawn. You might also will need to build a ramp to get from the street to the front strip.

The thin area in the first image might need more seed.


----------



## Bug pumper

I feel your pain with the moles. Apparently I'm a horrible trapper...


----------



## Babameca

@g-man Yes mulch may be problem...I am thinking how to manage this part. I will deepen the edges next year to make sure no rock passes over and mower has space to glide over the edge. About the ramp, I already found something on Amazon. I am a horrible 'builder'. I over seeded weak spots 2 times now. Some were over watered I think and now it is too late. The one on the picture has new germination, others not...Will deal with next spring. I will have some die off close to the street due to salt damage, so I have to get used to the fact I will be spot over seeding once in a while...
@Bug pumper I've just paid 200$ to somebody to make them disappear. He will come as many times as needed. I don't pay before I am free of them. That's the deal.


----------



## Babameca

Well. The deal is closed. I am getting a Jacobsen GK 526 from the only province rep for the brand. I am excited and stressed (I guess this is normal). I am not sure all grass is ready to take it (some spots were over seeded 2 weeks ago and will be avoided for another 2), but I am reel mowing at 1 inch in 4 days. I will get a free of charge mower test, and transport to me the next day. Full service with free transport to and from the dealer is also confirmed. Working on storing over winter with him.
I can't wish for more....
https://drive.google.com/file/d/12OAJrUbWsyHnjEWRCzSLO5v_mQ71nc-N/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Babameca

It is growing crazy now. Reel mowed 2 days later and removing 1/2 inch. Looks fuller every day. Dark/light spots are still there but the darker ones are slowly taking over (more mature grass). Applied my juice: humic, Kelp, micro blend with stimulants.
It is itching me to throw some iron...


----------



## Babameca

And first edge job. Far from the best I have done, but pretty stressed cutting through the new blades...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking awesome! I am interested to see how that blend works for you... might try some next year..


----------



## pennstater2005

Really coming along nicely for you. Good job!


----------



## JDgreen18

It's so gratifying watching your reno fill in to a lawn. Looking good nice job.


----------



## Babameca

@pennstater2005 @JDgreen18 Thanks guys.
I still consider my self way more lucky than knowledgeable. Mother nature gave me what was needed for success.
More to come in 3 days hopefully when first reel low mow should occur. 
I never obviously got rid off of the quack grass (some is popping here and there), bare spots filling slower than I would like, but other than this, it was a smooth sale...


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking awesome! I am interested to see how that blend works for you... might try some next year..


Me today, I would probably 'risk' and go with a KBG blend. PRG would have helped a bit with wash outs but will see how its growing habit matches my 1 inch cut. the CSI PRG cultivar is supposed to be a 'dwarf' (I don't think there is a dwarf PRG :? ) type so only time will tell. I follow your journal. I am some years behind that look.
Thanks for the comment!


----------



## cfinden

@Babameca Great job on the reno, excellent coverage. When's your average first frost? Much growing season left?


----------



## Babameca

cfinden said:


> @Babameca Great job on the reno, excellent coverage. When's your average first frost? Much growing season left?


Thanks for the comment. Those are best shots . I have few weak areas but are only 5% of all. We have another 4 weeks here before first frost and similar for when soil temps dip below 55F. Top and side growth speeded up last few days and I am mowing every other day now at 1.5 inches. There is one cultivar of my mix that is just making its tillering way up with the others.


----------



## TheSwede

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Babameca

TheSwede said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thank you brother. Come back in 2 days. It should be reel mowed at 1 inch


----------



## Babameca

Rhizomes now filling weak spots and already tillering. I have no idea if this is a timely thing, but I will take it.

Growing habit is as follows, central blade goes straight up (if not a rhizome and probably always trying to form a stock for more leaves) remaining leaves go parallel to the soil...I guess this is dwarf...


----------



## Babameca

24h after my humic bla bla cocktail, it looks darker to my eyes. Picture taken at sunset, so maybe light fools the camera.


----------



## Babameca

Well tomorrow is the day when this thing gets reel (real) mowed.
Will see how it goes with all curves, the rock mulch... @g-man Ramp problem solved. Fits perfectly. It should be wheels off though.
I will use it when storing my 2 bikes as well, so a good investment.


----------



## Babameca

The time has finally come. All the planning, all the research, all the time and effort spent was to bring this lawn to be reel mow cut. 230lbs of brute force, I may looked like a 10 years old being walked by a Great Dane … Thanks to my wife to have kept me home during this time. First major milestone in this (never ending) journey. Oh and please the stripes...Doggy wanted to pee...
Grass may not like today (f***d up the 30% rule, but no choice) but will recover fast. My new 10-1-4 weapon will help it get there.


----------



## Babameca

Second cut today. Grass was too long at 1st cut I decided to go and clean up. Also reversed stripes to avoid young grass to lean always in the same direction. It took half the time compared to yesterday. Applied Sustane 10-1-4 at 0.3N/M considering it is 25% slow release. If happy will hit another app in a week, otherwise will probably return to Urea. I will also apply FAS at low rate this weekend to see how grass reacts.


----------



## TheSwede

Congrats on the reel -looks fantastic!


----------



## social port

Looks like a successful Reno to me. Nice work, and congrats on the new toy.


----------



## Harts

Looking really good!


----------



## cfinden

@Babameca What tool do you use for edging?


----------



## Babameca

cfinden said:


> @Babameca What tool do you use for edging?


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ego-15-inch-56v-li-ion-cordless-power-head-edger-tool-only-/1001170989


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Looking really good!


Appreciate your comment! I have a lot to catch up to get it where you are (which is a reference by itself).
Rapid question: Can I throw 1/2 dose of FAS, or better next year?


----------



## Babameca

@TheSwede @social port Thank you brothers in lawns


----------



## Babameca

@wardconnor You spread this 'low cut' decease at all 4 corners of NA... Great watching your videos.


----------



## Harts

I don't know how fas affects new grass. I'd leave it for now.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Will do. Thanks.


----------



## wardconnor

Babameca said:


> @wardconnor You spread this 'low cut' decease at all 4 corners of NA... Great watching your videos.


Looks really nice. It is amazing how nice the lawn looks when it is cut really low, tight, and with a reel. The cut quality is second to none with the reel.

It is also amazing how many people are cutting low now. I am not attributing this to me but those videos have really inspired a lot of folks to change their ways. thanks for sharing


----------



## g-man

wardconnor said:


> I am attributing this to me but those videos have really inspired a lot of folks to change their ways. thanks for sharing


Sorry pal, don't take the credit, that was all @ryanknorr YT videos.


----------



## Babameca

3rd reel cut at 1 inch. Last one was 3 days ago and here are 2 areas I compared. It is filling in... before/after below.
Dropped some remaining I had from the 10-25-10, maybe 0.10-0.15N , don't think is going to offset my overall N schedule. Trying to avoid applying anything but N for my last app that is approaching fast. So my plan is Sustane 10-1-4 next weekend at 0.3N and 2 more apps (weekly) of Urea at 0.25 and ending the whole galore mid October.


----------



## Chris LI

Keep upthe good work! Thanks for detailed documentation. I'm sure your info/experiences will help a lot of folks.


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> Keep upthe good work! Thanks for detailed documentation. I'm sure your info/experiences will help a lot of folks.


Doing my best. I hope people will use it. But is also for me. With today's busy lives we live, it is awesome to have a place to go back and reference to...yourself .
Cheers,
B


----------



## Babameca

Away for work. It will be 5 days between mowings and it is already tall. Wifie sent me a picture. Not sure of the strategy at my return. Probably will rotary mow at 2'' (if too tall) and back to 1 inch a day later. I don't know if this has any benefits. @g-man @Harts any suggestions? I hope (based on weather) this to be the only time this season to deal with such a dilemma. PGR is stocked and ready for next year.


----------



## Harts

Hard to tell how tall that is. I'd just use the reel and take it back down. As long as it isn't 4 or 5" when you get around to it.


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Hard to tell how tall that is. I'd just use the reel and take it back down. As long as it isn't 4 or 5" when you get around to it.


By what I see it is 1.5 now and probably at around 2 on Friday when I will mow. I will put the grass catcher on the Reel and mow at 1 as you suggest. I may remow next day. My front roller is plain, so it will push some edges down. Thanks!


----------



## Babameca

Got home (again) after being 4 days away for work. Grass have grown in place to 2 inches in my eyes (will measure tomorrow). Color shocked me the most. It is Dark! I don't know the reason. Is it my 10-1-4 app or just because it is getting more mature or both, or just because it is taller. Anyhow it ramped up by not one, but few shades. Two new toys also arrived while I was away. I am retiring my almost new Scotts 40$ spreader for a Earthway 2150. And the cream is the Seago scissor trimer. I was so excited and anxious about it, I went out in the shed at 10pm, pulled my Greenworks/Ryobi string trimmer and in 15 min I got the whole think assembled and working...yoohoo.
There is something special about this last one. I don't remember when was the last time I had a gadget made in Japan... My last cassette player maybe...And the original manual in broken English is created not by engineers, believe me I know.
All the pictures, failure modes with root causes, it has blown me away, simply because, this is what I do for work. Empowering shopfloor people, using simple visual tools to become owners of the equipment they run. I am in love.


----------



## Babameca

Some pictures just before I bring back down to 1''. Color, even at full sun, is much darker and more consistent.
Dropping from 2 to 1'' was not a big success. Lost color, it looks a bit sparse. I will post pictures later when sun does not interfere so being able to compare with last week.


----------



## Babameca

Here are the pictures after the mow. Actually color stayed (even if not all of it). No more light/dark spot. It has been cloudy and in the mid 60 max last week, so growth slowed down. As per the schedule applied Sustane 10-1-4 at 0.3lb of N/M.
I like what it brings to the lawn. I will skip one Urea app, which leads to me one last fert app. I am still debating with myself when...Temperatures dip this week to settle at 55 max for the day. Squirrels keep on digging holes (can't see from pictures). Hopefully all this will repair itself next spring.


----------



## Trogdor

Vraiment beau gazon! D'où as tu obtenu les ciseaux?


----------



## Babameca

Trogdor said:


> Vraiment beau gazon! D'où as tu obtenu les ciseaux?


Salut,
d'un même fournisseur de terrains de golf j'ai acheté ma tondeuse. Il livre pas aux particuliers, mais il y a toujours qqc à faire 
Voici le site web:
ojcompagnie.com


----------



## JoeyDonatelli

@Babameca It looks amazing man!!! Great job and keep up the good fight. Can't wait to see how it progresses over the winter and into spring.


----------



## Babameca

Thanks @JoeyDonatelli


----------



## Babameca

It has been wet and cloudy here for a week with between 50-60. Nights were cool at first, but then last few days it was 50 even over night. My first fungus problem appeared and it looks badly to necrotic spot to me. This is an area I converted. It was an abandoned garden that I finally teared down and converted with the reno in mind. It needed 3-4 inches of soil to level. I have no idea what there (soil wise) and if it has anything to do with the problem. I can see some moderate fungus pressure around the whole yard but this specific spot raises concerns.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking great.. Really filling in!


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Thanks. Now this fungus problem will keep awake lol. What a journey!


----------



## Stuofsci02

I wouldn't worry too much... it'll go away in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much... it'll go away in the next couple of weeks


...Hopefully. In my 'best' places tried to open the canopy and at 1 inch HOC I can't reach the soil...Have never thought I will get here that rapidly.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Hi still need to get my reel... really thinking about a Swardman...


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hi still need to get my reel... really thinking about a Swardman...


I just could not swallow the price. It is on sale I think now. For the money saved (I paid 1600CAD for my Jacobsen) I could go and get some more tools I needed to round up my arsenal. I am very biased though, my Jacobsen will get yearly attention by the same company that sold it to me (full servicing over winter with pickup and delivery back to me).


----------



## Babameca

Fresh cut, sunset picture and first time applying FAS. I did 1/2 rate. Too worried yet about my baby. I insisted though in places in the backyard where some moss start developing. I have this issue every year early spring and late fall. It is too shady and moist.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great... I hit my Reno with a FAS yesterday.. Did you do 1oz each per k? I did 2oz F and 1.8 oz AS per k.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Correct 1oz of each (way easier to remember). I timed it with some solid rain tonight, si it will stay on blades for 12h. I'll go slow on this one. My Sustane fert I used last 2 times already has I think 1% in it. Helloween is still a month ahead...


----------



## Babameca

Completely forgot to show the recovery from the stupid bomb I fired in a vole hole. Simply because you can barely notice it. 17days later.


----------



## Trogdor

Babameca said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vraiment beau gazon! D'où as tu obtenu les ciseaux?
> 
> 
> 
> Salut,
> d'un même fournisseur de terrains de golf j'ai acheté ma tondeuse. Il livre pas aux particuliers, mais il y a toujours qqc à faire
> Voici le site web:
> ojcompagnie.com
Click to expand...

Merci pour le liens, j'ai reçu en courriel le prix, $650.00 sans livraison. Chupascapab en ce moment, peut-être (un jour) si je trouve qu'elle est vraiment nécessaire 

L'as-tu l'essayer déjà?


----------



## Babameca

@Trogdor J'ai eu un meilleur prix (j'assume acheter autres choses de la-bas et connaitre personnellement le proprio aide). Oui je l'utilise. Si t'es patient avec ton weed eater, tu peux avoir de bons résultats sans ça.


----------



## Harts

I would say your reno was a success. Looks fantastic! Stripes really really well.


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> I would say your reno was a success. Looks fantastic! Stripes really really well.


Highly Appreciate your comment. Now, the season almost over, is time for the planning for next spring. Just demystified the difference between phosphite vs phosphate reading Penn state articles (I may have to tear my chemical engineer diploma at this point  ) I am waiting on a input from someone with very deep knowledge of golf greens management, will add my 'spin' on it and will post my next year fert and amendments plan. I will twist it based on my soil test next spring, but the basics will remain unchanged. I will be striking for a balanced lawn/soil care, so there will be some organic part in it. Stay tuned


----------



## Harts

I have never heard of phosphite (I just read up on it). Can I ask why you are going this in depth with your plan? Is there a significant benefit of using one over the other?


----------



## Babameca

@Harts They are very different even if look like equal. Phosphite does NOT supply P for the lawn. Not immediately. The whole reason for it is disease resistance. It is nor curative, but a great systematic (legal) way to fight fungus and, as explained, excellent against Pythium.
https://www.ojcompagnie.com/en/products/fertilizers2
I can buy anything from this place (except of herbicides, fungicides etc that require a permit) and at wholesale price. Why not to give anything I can to this lawn next year and see where it goes. All under condition, not being pulled in another massive project (work) that keeps me on the road 15-18 days per month...


----------



## cfinden

@Babameca Are you referring to Phos-Fight on the OJCompagnie site?


----------



## Harts

Interesting. Do you know if that OJCampagnie ships to ON?


----------



## Babameca

cfinden said:


> @Babameca Are you referring to Phos-Fight on the OJCompagnie site?


I was told it is not the same brand now, because Phil(the owner) keeps on searching for the best. But yes, the formulation is the same, even if the manufacturer has changed. It is something researched in the 30's by the Germans, but left behind due to not delivering to the P expectations. It was retaken only lately for its other effect on greens.


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Interesting. Do you know if that OJCampagnie ships to ON?


Before finding them I was buying actually for OSCturf.com. They have most of the same stuff. They may even be local for you. From ferts to seeds (I got my seed from them) to tools. If they don't have something you want, let me know, I will talk to OJ. But definitely call, or mail OSC. My contact was [email protected], James Uffelman.


----------



## Harts

Ok I'll check them out. They're 30 mins from me.


----------



## Babameca

Was not planning to mow today, but sun came up for a few hours and I changed my mind. Wanted to also see how much grass grows in 2 days and the cool weather we have. It was not much. I don't know, if it is the FAS I applied, the fert, but it gets darker. It almost stopped filling bare spots, but I guess, this is to be expected with the overall slowdown. Kept stripes in same direction, so they are bolder now. I think it looks good. Weed pressure is low, but I discovered 2 grassy weeds that concern me a bit.


----------



## Trogdor

Beautiful!

Will be checking in to see how it continues to grow!


----------



## Babameca

I, so majorly neglected one of my other hobbies, that right after the mow I jumped on it. Deep wash (wheel barrels included) air dried and light ceramic coating re-applied. Lower part got 2 layers. At sunset I was fedup. Interior will follow tomorrow.


----------



## Babameca

Trogdor said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Will be checking in to see how it continues to grow!


Thank you brother!


----------



## Nismo

The RS3 looks fantastic man! I find its hilarious we all have the same hobbies. I'm almost done setting up my wash bay on my side. Just waiting for my HVAC guy to install the garage heater. I look forward to no longer having to bring products into the house come wintertime so they don't freeze.


----------



## Babameca

Nismo said:


> The RS3 looks fantastic man! I find its hilarious we all have the same hobbies. I'm almost done setting up my wash bay on my side. Just waiting for my HVAC guy to install the garage heater. I look forward to no longer having to bring products into the house come wintertime so they don't freeze.


Thanks brother. I still bring all my stuff down to the basement every end of season. Keeping the garage at just above the freezing point gives me 2 things: lower electric bill, and avoiding premature rust issue with my cars.


----------



## Nismo

Ideally I'd like to keep it around 5 degrees - the summer toys live in the garage all winter and the daily drivers end up outside on the laneway. But that 5 degrees would be enough to not have to winterize pressure washers, detailing products, paints, liquid herbicides, pesticides, and fertilizers etc. I hate our winters.


----------



## Qstorm

For the squirrels, I put down a couple of plastic owls at the edge of the driveway facing the lawn an it seems to keep them away. Sounds funny but its been working so far.


----------



## Babameca

Qstorm said:


> For the squirrels, I put down a couple of plastic owls at the edge of the driveway facing the lawn an it seems to keep them away. Sounds funny but its been working so far.


Good to know. I was wondering if the hi frequency toys from Amazon would work...


----------



## Trogdor

Let us know if you try the hi freq thingies! Anything to keep em at out.

Used to be a lot more thorough with my cars, 2 kids and on the road a lot for work kinda puts a damper... Still do try.

Used to get stuff from eshine, but now I go to auto obsessed out of Edmonton. Where do you get your detailing stuff?


----------



## Babameca

@Trogdor 
https://www.carzilla.ca/
This what I end applying 2 times year on our cars
https://www.carzilla.ca/tacsystem-canada/tacsystem-moonlight-250ml
My wife's got 2 stage polishing and a coat of Carpro Quartz 3.0 at the beginning.
Mine, brand new, was full front PPF'd and was coated with Ceramic Pro.
Full chemical decon before every job. I top after with water based ceramic coating every month or so.


----------



## Trogdor

That's a lot more work then I do now (got lazy and use Klasse). Respect! Sure does look great!


----------



## fstopblues

Looks great! Can you touch on like "where, what & how's" when you said "humic cocktail" ?


----------



## Babameca

fstopblues said:


> Looks great! Can you touch on like "where, what & how's" when you said "humic cocktail" ?


Yeah sure,
I mix those as per their respective labels. They go a long way for the price. Better than RGS 
https://www.agsolcanada.com/e-store/humates/truehume-80g-new-e-store-2
https://www.agsolcanada.com/e-store/humates/truehume-fulvic-70-0-0-3-2
https://www.agsolcanada.com/e-store/bio-stimulants/tri-kelp-store
https://www.agsolcanada.com/e-store/fertilizer-foliar-applied/trueblend-starter
The links are from a Canadian supplier. The 3 top products (I will start skipping the last one) are from a Australian manufacturer. I hope you can find them in US.
Cheers,
B


----------



## fstopblues

Hey, thanks for the reply. after doing a little searching would this be a good comparison?
https://ebay.to/336ZCoe


----------



## Babameca

Last cut before leaving for the week. I will not be able to mow for 6 days, and temps will be in the mid 60's so it will be overgrown at my return. Green gets darker even if pictures don't represent it much. I reversed the stripes again. The effect on camera is not wow, but I like the fact that grass stands up. It was matted after 2 passes in same direction. I hit one more time with FAS (3/4 rate this time), but added my humic/kelp cocktail for last time this years as well. Curious to see what it will give with the warmth in 6 days. 
It looks like last vole died (no more tunnels) , but squirrels dig their food depots and leave small bare spots, that I assume will rapidly fill in next spring.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Hey I thought we had an verbal agreement that you would go full rate FAS.....


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hey I thought we had an verbal agreement that you would go full rate FAS.....


:lol: I thought I did! Considering that last app was only 5 days ago. How often do I hit with this. I actually enjoy doing it, and look at people passing by, thinking whatever. I have to put my full-face cartridge mask and city rep will be down 5 min later :lol:. Adm finally I wanted to give you some head start. It ain't faire to do Scott's vs....even if, so far, you beat my a*s up!


----------



## Babameca

Mowing 6 days later. It did not cut that much. Even with the nice temos we had (60-65 during the day). FAS app did pop that color. Very difficult to show on pictures... I may spray one last time 0.2N Urea tomorrow and leave it on. Weather keeps looking very mild and sunny. Leaf fall off gets up and makes cleaning longer that mowing. I may simply try to run my rotary first next time instead of using the blower.


----------



## cfinden

Looks fantastic. I don't know what's happening on the west here, we hit -10C this week. It's over for me.


----------



## Babameca

cfinden said:


> Looks fantastic. I don't know what's happening on the west here, we hit -10C this week. It's over for me.


That sucks! That may be the lowest you will get though. Wait for our -25 :lol:


----------



## Babameca

Strong winds covered everything with debris. Blowing all off was just so massive that I decided to go with the rotary mower. It slightly 'fluffed' the grass blades. I like the effect. It was a good moment to prune 2 bushes that went out of control this season. They are also the reason for some bare spots I have, putting shade for too long in fall.
Most of perennial plants/flowers are also removed.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed 2 more times on 14 and today. Really not much growth for 2 days cycles, but forecast is for 2 inches of rain in next 36h, so decided to do a rapid one. Also will skip last N app.
What is a bit bothersome is some fungus (or it looks like). It only affects few 5x5 areas. It does not have a typical fungus pattern (as my first one). It is very random. I ran out of time to take overall pictures, but the single balde I pulled does not give me much info. There is NO melting out like the 1st incident either...


----------



## Nismo

Grass is looking fantastic, Baba. I'd say this reno was a succuess!


----------



## Babameca

Nismo said:


> Grass is looking fantastic, Baba. I'd say this reno was a succuess!


Thank you brother. I am also happy with the results so far.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed today. Probably 2 more mows for this season left. Color from FAS slightly starting fading away, so a 3 weeks cycle makes sense for next year. Grass is still growing even if much slower. Filling in stopped as per what I can see. Fungus pressure is still there, but not progressing, so I will let it be. Greased the mower one last time and getting it ready to return. Next week sample boxes should be in. Decided to do the soil tests now, so I can figure out my strategy for next season over the winter. Did not apply any P-K for long time now, so it should not alter results.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That looks good, but I think this time next year and you are going to be ecstatic...


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> That looks good, but I think this time next year and you are going to be ecstatic...


With the type of product/equipment/service support I get from my contact, It will be a complete failure if I don't .
Just having my mower picked-up, winterized/serviced and returned to me next spring is way beyond what I was hoping for. Sample probe and boxes dropped at my door, picked up, analyzed, and strategy discussed with countless products at wholesale price on tap. I still call this luck...and all this renovation. But yeah, looking for next year primetime.
I am anxious to see your lawn reel mowed! There is no coming back from this.


----------



## Green

Looks awesome. I have to keep reminding myself that your area is about a month ahead of mine as far as growth slowing (end of Nov here is when it gets really sluggish or stops).


----------



## Babameca

@Green . Yes, unfortunately we already pulled late fall jackets out and I have to redirect my obsessiveness to something else...


----------



## Babameca

Had to clean leaves falling. It gets worse and we are approaching peak fall off this week IMO. Did a pass with the rotary first to pick all small debris that the leaf blower is not able to. Then ran the reel. Clipping size was decent, but I did not mow for almost a week. My plan still stands and I will mow 1-2 more times. My soil probe and boxes are in, so will take soil samples soon. It went dark before I finish my errands, so pictures will be taken tomorrow and will evaluate, color, fungus pressure pest damage.


----------



## Babameca

Snow removal contractor signs already on, shades get taller, winter is calling. Before last mow at 1''. Not much to do than leaf removal.


----------



## Alex1389

Looks great @Babameca. Nice work this year.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca Always a sad time of year..... Only 178 days until the first mow of 2020


----------



## Babameca

@Alex1389 Thanks!
@Stuofsci02 Yeah... With the damage I had few season starts (never understood if it was snow mold, salt damage or winter kill), it will seem even longer...


----------



## Babameca

Sad day today. It may have been the last mow for the season. It was busy, finalizing, all winter prep stuff:
- all 3 motorcycles with gaz stab. 2 will sleep in the shelter.
- Cleaned up the garage and swiped floors. Ready on taking both cars as every year.
- Mulched leaves on the back and bagged up front.
- Emptied generator and got it ready for black outs
- Keep on drying soil samples to be sent next week (my lab requires soil to be bone dry)
- Started up the snow blower (had some hick ups with it, had to plug it in on electric starter)

Few more leaf cleanups with the rotary before the snow starts and lasts … forever.


----------



## Babameca

That's it. Last 'green' pictures for the season. Picked some leaves again. Mower and soil samples are ready to leave in a few days. Garage is ready for both cars. Had a final chance to put a winter ceramic coating on wife's car. Removed all bike batteries (one is to be replaced). 20cm (8 inches) of snow on the forecast and it will stay with temps for next week in the 20's


----------



## Harts

Looking good. Looks like the snow is passing through here before it gets to you. And the off season begins....


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Sniff... Most of time it goes east-west following El Nino... Brace for impact brother!


----------



## Harts

Babameca said:


> @Harts Sniff... Most of time it goes east-west following El Nino... Brace for impact brother!


Where I am, on the West side of Toronto, the weather ALWAYS moves West to East. The systems come from the triangle of Michigan to Illinois to Ohio.

This particular system is crossing through Illinois and the northern parts of Indiana and Ohio before moving across Detroit and eventually the Greater Toronto Area. It's been snowing here since last night.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts My bad! I meant west-east... It's coming here. Had few minutes to do a last leaf blow.


----------



## Harts

Just finished shovelling. Likely more to do in the morning. Worst time of year!


----------



## Chris LI

@Harts and @Babameca 
Sorry you have to begin the withdrawal. The snowblower and vacuum cleaner are some of my outlets for the striping addiction over the winter. :wacko:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Chris LI said:


> @Harts and @Babameca
> Sorry you have to begin the withdrawal. The snowblower and vacuum cleaner are some of my outlets for the striping addiction over the winter. :wacko:


Do you prefer single single or single double stripes on your carpet? :lol:


----------



## Babameca

@SNOWBOB11 :lol: My vacuum has its own mind about stripes.

@Harts I am blessed not to have to go to work few days a month, so tomorrow will be the 'white' cardio for me.
@Chris LI Luckily, I have few indoor hobbies, that are to get my attention now. Car detailing, table tennis (which was a way of living during my school days) are in the top of the list 
What about some diamonds in the snow... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Babameca

No comment...


----------



## Babameca

Last seen Dec 10... That maybe till April. A last goodbye.


----------



## Babameca

Winter seems not to last here. Early first 'pop' over my last year's reno. Looks good to my eye for a few months old KBG.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks good.. All the snow melted here last weekend... Was 66F on Monday. Back down to freezing now..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks good.. All the snow melted here last weekend... Was 66F on Monday. Back down to freezing now..


 Hi again! Lucky you. I still have 3 feet in some places and will be there for another 3-4 weeks based on my experience.


----------



## Babameca

1st clean up of sticks and leafs. Looks faded but better than I was excepting for young grass. My P test is Melhich 3 @g-man so I am very high and adjusted my fert schedule for zero P this year. Need some K (more than average) by my saturation ratio is pretty good. Planned for 2x15lbs/K of Calcitic lime, just to slightly raise pH. Other than this, pretty standard maintenance at 4lbs N/K for the season.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Babameca Always a sad time of year..... Only 178 days until the first mow of 2020


Just a reminder that time flies...Good for grass freaks, bad overall...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Babameca Always a sad time of year..... Only 178 days until the first mow of 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder that time flies...Good for grass freaks, bad overall...
Click to expand...

So I assume all your snow is gone now.... Yours lasted 3 weeks more than mine....

Still 3 weeks IMO until the reel first mow


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Babameca Always a sad time of year..... Only 178 days until the first mow of 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder that time flies...Good for grass freaks, bad overall...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I assume all your snow is gone now.... Yours lasted 3 weeks more than mine....
> 
> Still 3 weeks IMO until the reel first mow
Click to expand...

Just yesterday my front yard was snow free. In my back (pretty shady) some piles are still melting. Grass gets greener every day. I'll post some new pictures today. Snow mold damaged zones, recover pretty well already. I am assuming first mow for me to be in 2 weeks from now. Forecast is for mid 50's for many days...


----------



## Babameca

Let the lawn season begin . A little teaser I created today while doing final cleaning. Getting very close to first mow. Just look at my neighbors lawns... this is 7 months old grass, just coming off winter.
https://youtu.be/RByWhKV_5-w


----------



## Babameca

Could not hold it longer. Sprayed the following juice today: 30-0-0 foliar (50% AS, 50 Umaxx) kelp, humic acid and 0-0-30 Phosphite (my new addition for this year). N was at below 0.1lb/M. Things are greening up and damaged areas are filling in but still very visible. Below is a 1 week apart before/after


----------



## Babameca

Things did not change much. Few warmer days, followed by close to freezing for more than a week. Grass gets greener, but far from growing. Just a few reference pictures. My mower comes home this week with the latest supplies I will need for the whole season.


----------



## Babameca

First mow for the season! Mower is back and all remaining material I needed. Calcitic lime, AS.


----------



## Matix99def

Awesome looking first mow!


----------



## Babameca

Matix99def said:


> Awesome looking first mow!


 Thanks man! I may sleep with my backpack sprayer tonight. Way too excited... :lol:


----------



## Mark B

You forgot to blot out the license plate of your mower. That needs a license right?  
Looks great man, isn't spring a great time!


----------



## Babameca

Mark B said:


> You forgot to blot out the license plate of your mower. That needs a license right?
> Looks great man, isn't spring a great time!


 :lol: :lol: Mower can't breach the speed limit...yet.
Thanks for the complment


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

How did your PRG survive the winter? I'm in New England and may overseed with Pangea PRG, 4th millennium/Regenerate TTTF come
Fall.

The color of the dark PRG cultivators is impressive, I'm just concerned with the winter kill rate PRG is notorious for.


----------



## social port

Babameca said:


> First mow for the season! Mower is back and all remaining material I needed. Calcitic lime, AS.


That is one heck of a first mow. Looks really good. Nice mower, too.


----------



## Babameca

@Scagfreedom48z+ Did not think of it honestly. To me it was a filler, but now that you ask I will have to look closer. I honestly hope did not do great :lol:. I will let you know. Sun and warmer next few days so I check that out. We just had an inch of snow btw...


----------



## Babameca

@social port Thanks man! Things dont move fast here. Mid 40's and today a mid 20's overnight with 1 inch snow cover... It warms up next few days and always below 60.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Babameca said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ Did not think of it honestly. To me it was a filler, but now that you ask I will have to look closer. I honestly hope did not do great :lol:. I will let you know. Sun and warmer next few days so I check that out. We just had an inch of snow btw...


I'll be interested to hear!


----------



## Chris LI

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Scagfreedom48z+ Did not think of it honestly. To me it was a filler, but now that you ask I will have to look closer. I honestly hope did not do great :lol:. I will let you know. Sun and warmer next few days so I check that out. We just had an inch of snow btw...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be interested to hear!
Click to expand...

Me, too! I've been TTTF/KBG guy who now has become a kbg nut over the last 5+ years. Unfortunately, I have some high traffic areas where I cannot get kbg to establish, so I seeded PRG last fall. The winter was mild, with the seedlings staying very, very green all winter, so it was not a good winter to gauge winter kill of PRG. Your lawn looks great, despite cold spring temperatures! I can see it will really perk up, once the temperatures jump.


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI Thanks. Because I am poor at identifying grass types, I will take few close ups, so you can guys see if some PRG is still there. Keep in mind It was only 25% of my original mix.


----------



## ROJ_3030

Very impressive reno @Babameca! You're lawn is light years ahead of mine being planted at a similar time last year. I'll be sure to keep tabs on this as your results speak for themselves.

Love the RS3 by the way! My other main passion is the performance automotive world and before I joined TFL, I hadn't been on a forum in about 10 years! I approve to say the least!

Keep it up!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

I'm definitely envious! Especially with the quick germination, it's hard not to go with PRG. The kill rate would be the only thing holding me back. The PRG color is as dark if not darker than KBG.


----------



## Babameca

Thanks @ROJ_3030 . I babysat this project so much I left behind my other hobbies, the car detailing and motorcycles. I love fast cars, but nothing will make you s...t in your pants as a 0-60 on first gear and 0-130 in few blinks. This year things should go back to a more balanced way.


----------



## Babameca

I completely forgot to post my soil tests here and the schedule I prepared for this year.
All looks pretty good except:
My back yard (no renovated and barely 800sqf) is acidic. My front is at the limit
I am low on K but not by much. Instead of throwing massive amount of K, I opted instead to follow a more balanced fert programme with N to K of 5:3, about 3lbs of K for the season. That should take 2 years to get to the mid K levels. I am not in a rush.
My P is very high. No P in my ferts for 2 years.
My Ca/Mg is very slightly off, so a Calcitic lime will do both pH and ratio balancing. Again, 2 years to make it perfect is my plan. Pre M is down now and some Sustane 10-1-4 at 0.3N ( ok ok a bit of P, but damn I love the early green up this fert is giving me)


----------



## Babameca

Here are some closeups to see if I have any PRG left. In my eyes I don't any @Scagfreedom48z+ @Chris LI What do you think


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Babameca said:


> Here are some closeups to see if I have any PRG left. In my eyes I don't any @Scagfreedom48z+ @Chris LI What do you think


Hard to say but I definitely see KBG


----------



## Babameca

Second mow with some real clippings this time. It has been 6 days since the first. Racovery from snow mold is simply slow. 10-1-4 down at 0.3N (to help with early green up, not planned) PreM down. Calcitic Lime and Acelepryn next. I may spray some AS next week too with rain on the forecast. More garden beds edged. Still many to do.


----------



## Chris LI

It is almost all kbg, from the boat tip leaf blade with smooth top-side. However, I did see a leaf blade in the second photo with ridges on the top-side. The tip has not healed, so I'm not 100% sure of the ID. If you can find one of these leaf blades, look at the bottom-side, for a shiny surface. That is a key indicator of PRG and is why PRG stripes better than kbg (light reflection). It also has a purplish color at the base of the stem.


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI I will follow up on this. I will wait for full recovery. Big thanks for the feedback!


----------



## doverosx

Man oh man. Your lawn is looking so good and I can see the difference between having a sidewalk and not having a sidewalk! The city dumped oil and it looks like my grass will not sprout, even the weeds in that area are struggling so I need to replace that with good soil and seed.

The salt is still doing a number on my lawn, just like near the bottom of your driveway. Also...don't you think you were a (bit) early on the throwdown of N? I'm just not seeing soil temps that require it yet :-(.


----------



## Chris LI

doverosx said:


> The salt is still doing a number on my lawn, just like near the bottom of your driveway. Also...don't you think you were a (bit) early on the throwdown of N? I'm just not seeing soil temps that require it yet :-(.


Gypsum can help remediate salt damage, but I think it needs to be applied soon after the event. Yucca is a natural wetting agent that might be helpful, too. One of the turf/horticultural seminars I attended in March of '13 discussed this, after my area had saltwater inundation after Superstorm Sandy in Fall of '12.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca Looking good.. The weather today should help kick start some growth...


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx Thanks for the comments. Yes My lawn struggled close to the street for years. This spring is the least I have seen. The little corner that is almost dead indeed, I now attribute to concrete 'leak'. I will have to confirm it. I know one thing for sure, I have minimal snow mold damage vs the back yard. Reason: I treated for snow mold all front and not the back. My soil (being south west)is at 53F today and was above 50 for more than a week now. For a young lawn like mine some N is not going to hurt. I will start foliar at 0.2N for few weeks now, before I apply my 15-0-30 in mid May.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Mowed yesterday. Had 1/4'' clippings. That's 6 days in cool weather between mowings. Soil is at 53


----------



## doverosx

Chris LI said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The salt is still doing a number on my lawn, just like near the bottom of your driveway. Also...don't you think you were a (bit) early on the throwdown of N? I'm just not seeing soil temps that require it yet :-(.
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsum can help remediate salt damage, but I think it needs to be applied soon after the event. Yucca is a natural wetting agent that might be helpful, too. One of the turf/horticultural seminars I attended in March of '13 discussed this, after my area had saltwater inundation after Superstorm Sandy in Fall of '12.
Click to expand...

This is great advice. @Babameca gave me some "duhhh" tips too. I'll be shoveling off the salt and crud before all of the snow melts.


----------



## Babameca

Just for my own records. Sprinklers installed. Applied 0.08N over the Reno area of AS and watered in. First time I used the 4 gals spryer for a single pass. I think it will work for my whole yard, so next time will mix all needed AS in a single shot. It will save me time.


----------



## Babameca

For my records again. Mowed. Sprayed AS/Urea (N-30 foliar) at 0.15N/M, mixed with Kelp and Humic at 6g each per M, True blend (leftovers, I had from last year) and finally Iron at 2oz. All was mixed together. Sprinkled some Urea in my back yard (I am behind with N there) and on spots in front, that need to start filling in. 
Next is Acelepryn and 15-0-30 from my main schedule.
Next spray will be Phosphite with N-30.


----------



## Babameca

And some late evening pictures for comparison. Freshly mowed, reversed stripes.


----------



## Babameca

Acely down. 2 days of rain on the forecast followed by 2 sunny and then more rain with drop of temps. Dropping the fert at that window. Lost hours to make my timer to work on zone 2 and 4. No success. Ordered a new one.


----------



## Babameca

Just walked the lawn today between 2 rain showers. I had Poa A before my reno and it showed its seedheads again. Same place, but very liitle, Pulled 2-3 plant, bit is very much stuck with the grass. Will watch it and decide if I need PreM this fall, as well as some Tenacity hit later on. Grass started finally to grow. It needs a cut. My app from 2 days ago start working on color.
And finally I've some weird darker (taller) patterns of grass. It looks like dog pee maybe close to the street, but similar thing happens deeper in my yard. Wondering if this time it is a deer pee...? We have a deer that crosses my lawn many times a year looking for apples from my tree.


----------



## Babameca

What a mow! 65F today. Dropped my 15-0-30 which I miss calculated and only had for 0.35N/M. Will compensate later. Need to buy 4-0-41 for K replacement. I can finally show my back yard that is still with its original Nomix. It is pretty shadowy there and grass struggles, but it looked ok today mowed at 7/8.


----------



## Chris LI

Noticeable change from last week! :thumbup:


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI yes yes! I am wondering what the new cold wave (a week with highs at 50 and lows in the mid 30's) will do to it. When is going is it going, or it may again slow down. I guess color will stay at least.


----------



## Chris LI

How were the temps for you today? Ours were basically the same as yesterday (favorable). Our area is predicted to gradually drop over a few days, but not too terribly. Hopefully, your temperature change won't be too drastic, either.


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> How were the temps for you today? Ours were basically the same as yesterday (favorable). Our area is predicted to gradually drop over a few days, but not too terribly. Hopefully, your temperature change won't be too drastic, either.


@ beautiful days as you at 65-68 and now a week at 50 with some nights under the freezing point


----------



## Babameca

Hey @Stuofsci02 catch that!..Do I pass?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Hey @Stuofsci02 catch that!..Do I pass?


Looks great.. First year reno is fantastic. 3/4"?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 7/8. I will let it fully recover from the winter kill and that nasty cold weather we go through this spring overall. I may try 1/2 in September. Nothing to lose. I am building a plan of how to avoid this next spring. Will post in the main section. Some tarp and bio ice-melter.
Did I replicate well your favorite (mine too) pattern?


----------



## Chris LI

I hope the temps bounce back quickly for you.


----------



## Trogdor

Reno looking so good!

Saw a funny article in la presse where guy attached a reel mower to a bike... genial!


----------



## Babameca

@Trogdor Thanks man! I will watch this lol


----------



## Babameca

0.2N/M AS watered in. Cool days ahead. (35-55F). Fixed timer valves by spraying Liquid Wrench inside lol


----------



## Babameca

Flush growth started. Have to mow every other day now. Still holding on PGR. Cold spell on the radar. Bare spots starts slowly to fill in.


----------



## Babameca

@Scagfreedom48z+ I can definitely see PRG now. While it survived and it is mixed in at about 5-10% in my KBG it is wayyyy lighter color and leaves are coarsier. I, personally am not impressed, but the very little proportion in my lawn makes it invisible.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking good... stripes are coming along... are you getting snow this weekend too?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 some on the forecast. I highly doubted. I got another problem now lol. While brushing weeds with glypho on my driveway and in garden beds, I had to chase my 4 years old and keep an eye on her. Well I don't remember if I stepped somewhere on a treated area and then walked the grass. I did not spray just used a paint brush, but still in 3 days time I may see my 'am I so stupid?' face in the mirror. Don't expect big damage, but grass was getting so close to perfection...


----------



## doverosx

How's the snow now??? 


This is way too confusing but... interesting to see how our lawns deal with things. I've just let my grass grow up (3") so we'll see if I can get a mow in this weekend. Your lawn is looking awesome!! I will look at doing a Reno once I get my soil rehabbed.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx Extra water. I was actually watering in the snow. Soil is cracking dry with very little rain this spring. 60ml in the last 30days is a joke...


----------



## doverosx

Yuuup. I'm watering the lawn good and deep if nothing shows up tomorrow... this is a crazy year!


----------



## Babameca

Just before the tomorrow mow, AS at 0.15 with Kelp watered in. Ready for PGR with some more AS/Urea/Fe (0.15) for in between the rainy days and soon after Calcitic lime at 8lbs before a more serious rain. Color came slightly back, even with few freezing nights. AS looks to work at pretty darn low temps.
Pulled more Poa, may have to get to plan B with it.


----------



## Babameca

Mow day. With all the edging it took me shy of 2h. Temps go up for good now. Curious to see how the winter kill bare spots will take to fill in. With bare eyes, it is not as noticeable as on the pics. Good for a reference.


----------



## Matix99def

Looks good. Plan to do anything with the mulch beds? Some coloured mulch would give a nice pop.


----------



## Babameca

@Matix99def Thanks. I am not the owner if this part of the yard :lol: . Sprayed some Prem in and brushed the existing grasses with Glypho.


----------



## Babameca

PGR down at 5ml on 14th. Mowed today and sprayed Foundation 0-0-6 (Humic/Fulvic acid 8/6%) at 200ml.
Color gets better. Bare spots shrink. Considering sand dressing some areas.


----------



## Matix99def

Bare spots filled in real good already!


----------



## Babameca

@Matix99def Getting there. Where turf is ok, I can't even get a probe in. It is crazy thick to a point, I am getting worried of overcrowding. Maybe verticuttung in fall (to follow). Also my sand top dressing may be more challenging. Next year I am definitely going with a tarp install 6 feet band from the street, and early ice melting with ash in March. That should put an end to the winter damage I encounter year after year.


----------



## bernstem

:thumbup: Looking very nice!


----------



## Babameca

bernstem said:


> :thumbup: Looking very nice!


Thanks man!


----------



## Babameca

Tried some pictures with my A7III. HDR. Lawn grew to a point to be mowed tomorrow (48h later). No effect of the PGR yet. Sand mix 80/20 USGA search starts Tuesday as it is a Holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Chris LI

Color really popped over the last couple of weeks, since the photos on 5/3. :mrgreen:


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> Color really popped over the last couple of weeks, since the photos on 5/3. :mrgreen:


Nah! That's Light Room tweak :bandit: . Kidding. To be honest those are bracketed pics (5 shots at +/-1EV) if that makes any sense.
Unevenness is now top priority, or fixing it. Will spend the week to get a supplier. Would really like to find 80/20 mix with USGA sand. No weeds pls! Will plan for light app for the sake of the learning and more major one in fall. Any experience?


----------



## Chris LI

Ask around if they have "Hot Sand". We used that on our greens when I was involved with a GC in my last job. Hot sand is sterilized sand to eliminate weeds. We only had time to do it on the fall, so we would core aerate and bury the greens in 100% USGA hot sand, to help break up the thatch layer. They would recover within two weeks. If we had some issues with needing to seed dead areas, we'd go with 80/20, but that was more of a spot seeding with a small stockpile that was hand work.


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI Thanks a lot!


----------



## Babameca

Sprayed Impact 4-0-3 (8% Humic, 6% Fulvic and micros), Phosphite (0-0-30) and N30 (30-0-0, 50% Umaxx, 25% AS, 25% AN) at 0.2N. Let it on. Pictures are from yesterday after the mow. PGR kicked in. Will extend mowing on every 3 days.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Lookin good! What HOC?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Lookin good! What HOC?


Still at 7/8. May not change it for the season. BTW the ton of send/peat mix is only 27CAN. The delivery though… 350 :shock:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good! What HOC?
> 
> 
> 
> Still at 7/8. May not change it for the season. BTW the ton of send/peat mix is only 27CAN. The delivery though… 350 :shock:
Click to expand...

Yeah that's not going to work...


----------



## Vtx531

Your lawn is looking nice! I wish I had curbing like your neighborhood. It is hard to get a nice edge on asphalt but I manage.

Is it expensive to have a trailer is Montreal (for the sand/peat)? I get so much use from my little 4x8 trailer it amazes me. Any car should easily be able to pull a ton.


----------



## Babameca

Vtx531 said:


> Your lawn is looking nice! I wish I had curbing like your neighborhood. It is hard to get a nice edge on asphalt but I manage.
> 
> Is it expensive to have a trailer is Montreal (for the sand/peat)? I get so much use from my little 4x8 trailer it amazes me. Any car should easily be able to pull a ton.


Thanks!
The curb is a bless and a curse. Winter time the plow quite often decides to get a shortcut thru the yard. Since I am putting polls, that stopped happening.
I can rent a trailer for 15$ per day, but the supplier is at 100miles away and I need at least 3 tons to start with. I also have to borrow a truck with a hatch...it gets complicated. I may order the double of what I need now and keep the rest for fall.


----------



## Babameca

Another mow yesterday. It is so dry that I put .4'' 3 times a week now, considering my sandy loam soil. Moisture sensor works pretty well.
Dropped 0-0-32 for K at 0.85lbs/M. It has a lot of sulphur that brings me back in my pH adjustment game.
Waiting to finalize the sand delivery and started planning around it: N, PGR, mowing.
Squirrels are destroying the front. Trying to plug some KBG I remove from the garden beds. So far it looks like it works.
Poa A is more present, but still not that bad to be sprayed.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking nice... when dos the sand arrive? What are you using to measure your soil moisture?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking nice... when dos the sand arrive? What are you using to measure your soil moisture?


It is an email exchange only for the sand and it is slow. Up to the accountant for a credit card pay maybe tomorrow. Still fighting with myself if 10 tons won't be better, for sure cheaper and clearly putting this 1/2 now 1/2 end of August. Driveway won't be pretty.
For the moisture I bought an Ecowitt HP2551 weather station and added their remote sensor (up to 8 can be hooked). So far...it works for me. All from Amazon.


----------



## Babameca

Sand paid, waiting on deliver time. And here is what I am dealing with. I don't know the reason and why the topsoil from the reno settled in waves (maybe the mower) but it gets worse...


----------



## Matix99def

Do the ripples all line up from stripe to stripe?? If it was from the mower, theoretically they shouldnt: if it was surface problems, they would line up.


----------



## Babameca

Matix99def said:


> Do the ripples all line up from stripe to stripe?? If it was from the mower, theoretically they shouldnt: if it was surface problems, they would line up.


I have to check but I have a feeling they do. Some areas (like the picture) are much worse than others.


----------



## g-man

That looks like bobbing from the reel.


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> That looks like bobbing from the reel.


What do you mean(just reading a pdf from Toro). I was thinking once tiny dips created from the fresh topsoil, the mower simply aggravated them by the effect of oscillation. With my short experience with reel mowers, that's a first for me.


----------



## Matix99def

I think he means that as you are going forward, the hoc is changing because the machine is moving up and down. Do you have a manual reel you could cut it with. Or cut it perpendicular and do the waves change direction??


----------



## Babameca

Matix99def said:


> I think he means that as you are going forward, the hoc is changing because the machine is moving up and down. Do you have a manual reel you could cut it with. Or cut it perpendicular and do the waves change direction??


Just mowed at 90 degrees. Masked it at 80%. It is the soil that took the shape. I watered this morning so I am hoping walking with the mower over the 'waves' will flatten them over time. The hick is the shape of my yard. I have stripes 100+feet long and 3-4 feet wide...My turns just quadrupled. Sand is here and I hope it will help with this challenge.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Oh yeah.. I'm getting popcorn and a comfy seat... this is about to get interesting... @Babameca


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Oh yeah.. I'm getting popcorn and a comfy seat... this is about to get interesting... @Babameca


 :lol: :roll: :search: :shocked: :shocked:
Saturday. Temps drop and have 2 more pair of hands. Level lawn rake, Drag mat check. Looking for an ATV or a lawn tractor to drag it. No intimidation, ringing neighbors doors tomorrow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.. I'm getting popcorn and a comfy seat... this is about to get interesting... @Babameca
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :roll: :search: :shocked: :shocked:
> Saturday. Temps drop and have 2 more pair of hands. Level lawn rake, Drag mat check. Looking for an ATV or a lawn tractor to drag it. No intimidation, ringing neighbors doors tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Be careful with a lawn tractor.... really hard on the transmission....... don't want to break someone's toy...


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 I would have assumed better than human bones...just dragging a mat...good to know thanks!


----------



## Babameca

Almost 100F (98) today. The hottest day by far of all time for May 27th ever. Mowed just 1/2 of the yard and bagged, 2 full buckets from 3000sqf only in 48h. I am getting out of PGR effect. Dilemma is do I hit 1/2 rate before the sand topdressing.
Drag mat barrowed from my supplier, zero turn in the works to be rented from a landscaper, 2 very close friends helping for the day too. Poa A becomes an issue to be taken care of. Pulled 20ish plants tonight. 2 small clusters and the rest spread over 60% of the yard.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks fantastic.. Sounds hot for Montreal. because I am only a couple of Kms from Lake ON I am staying below 30C. Now looks to be 15C this weekend. Should be prime time for your sanding project.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:



> Looks fantastic.. Sounds hot for Montreal. because I am only a couple of Kms from Lake ON I am staying below 30C. Now looks to be 15C this weekend. Should be prime time for your sanding project.


God bless yes. I wouldn't launch at this heat. Sand will just burn it all in minutes. Below 20 for 4-5 days and then seasonal temps. Perfect for healthy growth. Have to syringe (3-4min every zone, mid pm) every day to keep the grass cool.


----------



## Babameca

0.25N urea sprayed. Sprinklers kick in at 2am. Waking up early tomorrow and doing PGR at 1/2 rate against all comments of waiting for rebound with the sand topdressing. It will rain and not sure how long this will stay on. I have my theory about stop vs maintain regulation in a stress condition, si I will go for it. Suppression at this rate and with the prime time temps we will have will be minimal and may simply make growth and brushing sand for days, a bit more controllable. Funny times ahead. A week away from my only 'big' spring granular app of 20-0-12 FMS with micros and Iron that is supposed to hold up for more than 2 months. 1lbs N this time and plan for light foliar apps only when things look mushy.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking nice... when dos the sand arrive? What are you using to measure your soil moisture?
> 
> 
> 
> It is an email exchange only for the sand and it is slow. Up to the accountant for a credit card pay maybe tomorrow. Still fighting with myself if 10 tons won't be better, for sure cheaper and clearly putting this 1/2 now 1/2 end of August. Driveway won't be pretty.
> For the moisture I bought an Ecowitt HP2551 weather station and added their remote sensor (up to 8 can be hooked). So far...it works for me. All from Amazon.
Click to expand...

Man those Ecowitt sensors are tempting, even if i just had to get the Router for $35. What kills it for me is it cant do IFTTT to hook up to my Rachio to tell it when to water a section of my lawn.


----------



## Babameca

You can always set a trigger for an email. Then simply fire your irrigation. I know it is not ideal, but still having full control remotely.


----------



## Babameca

Alrighty, one of those days that flew so fast. Now it hurts every single bone of my body (same for my partners in crime).
Was planning to take way more picture and even make a video, but... Sand top dressing your lawn is not a JOKE!
For my 6Ksqf I planned 3-4 tons of 80/20 mix. Due to high cost of transportation I bought double. It allowed me some margin and if it was going as planned, I had enough for another app this fall. I had 2 close friends helping me.
Tools:
Drag mat 4x4. Human powered
Level rake 3ft
Broom
2 wheelbarrows. Shovels (wide for loading, regular and wide end for spreading)
What happened:
1 guy was loading the sand and bringing to the 2 guys with shovels. With 2 wheelbarrows you never travel 'empty'. It was 95% right on time.
2 are spreading the sand (no piles) in a "Lawn Tips' matter.
Once a section is done (app. 1000sqf) 1 person start dragging the mat. I found it to do decent job 'leveling', but not that great pushing the sand in. This is where the rake came in play. Great!
Once a final pass is done with rake, an assessment is done and more sand is added if needed.
Spots that are still 'white' are broomed in.
In 7 working hours we used 4 tons and we were DONE! I mean physically. Call us lame...
I don't know what people do (I've watched a lot about that) but 4 tons over 6000 sqf, when well worked in look like this





Don't have to worry if grass will 'pop' through.

I have some more work to do in some areas with the broom tomorrow.
It rained (1 inch in 30 min) yesterday and even I covered the sand, it was wet and heavy as hell! 20% peat inside so it retained a lot of water. Spreading and moving to the next section letting it dry, helped a lot.
Here as some more pics:


----------



## davegravy

Oh wow. I'm sure it will be worth it!

I have 5ksqft and was thinking of doing this in the fall. I wasn't thinking I'd recruit helpers but now I'm not sure I can do it myself. I guess I could but it would take a week.


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy The challenge doing it alone is the weather and the growth. You don't want to water as long as you can still work it in with tools, but then you Need to water to finish it settle down. If you do A to Z by section, then yes, it is possible. Keep some Tylenol at reach.


----------



## jrubb42

That job sounded terrible and awesome at the same time.. Good job man. Could you tell an immediate difference or is it going to take a few applications?

Hope your "help" got their fill of beer for that job!


----------



## Babameca

@jrubb42 Walking the lawn never felt bumpy. I guess the aftermath will be when I mow next with the reel. I am planning on using the rotary for the 1st week or 2 to save on my reel picking up sand, that will kill it.
At roughly 0.75 tons per 1000, my expectations are for 3-4 more apps over 2 seasons. I had a 'bobbing' issue and I can clearly see sand lines along the low spots I got, so yes it will be better and no it won't be as I want it...yet.
I may use a different strategy next time. My yard is tight and 'shapy' but I may try dropping the sand off the wheelbarrows, spread roughly and then get a an ATV and drag the mat for much longer. Less labour. 
B


----------



## Chris LI

Wow, that's a project and a half! I cringed when I saw the photo of the pile in the driveway the other day, but got a warm, fuzzy feeling when I saw your write up with photos of the job all done. I'm excited to see the results. Cheers!


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI What did you think I may do? Stop me anytime I get off bound. I am far from thinking I know it all.


----------



## Chris LI

Oh, I only cringed because all my aches and pains immediately kicked in seeing the work you had ahead of you (sympathy pains). I think you're right on the mark and wish I could do the same!


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> Oh, I only cringed because all my aches and pains immediately kicked in seeing the work you had ahead of you (sympathy pains). I think you're right on the mark and wish I could do the same!


Secret is Tylenol before it aches when you know it will badly. Alters 70% of the next day oh s**t thing.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wow @Babameca ... Outstanding work. I can't wait for you to report back after you have had a chance to run that Jacobsen over it. I bet it will be sweet. You did a great job of getting all that sand into the canopy.

I was thinking of sanding all 28k of my yard... Maybe I won't.... I can't afford all the Tylenol


----------



## Babameca

Thanks @Stuofsci02 . For your lawn that strategy maybe very different. It is wide open. You can use an ATV to drop piles or even, if you can find a compost drop spreader. Then dragging a huge level rake as Connor Ward. Doing this my way will simply be not realistic. Tylenol does not give that size of wings...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Thanks @Stuofsci02 . For your lawn that strategy maybe very different. It is wide open. You can use an ATV to drop piles or even, if you can find a compost drop spreader. Then dragging a huge level rake as Connor Ward. Doing this my way will simply be not realistic. Tylenol does not give that size of wings...


Yeah... I will have no problem. Three years about I brought 20 yards of triplemix and rental a small bucket excavator and I spread that over 15,000 sqft in 6 hours. Then I dragged it with my X304.

Sand should be easier than the triplemix... I'll get it done.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Let me know, when is my turn to buy popcorn...


----------



## Babameca

Broomed in some more sand. Grass grew and stands up, which creates the illusion of no sand at all. Closeups show different story. Did not water yet, but all is programmed for 1/2'' water every morning from now on. Will spray urea with Kelp and FAS in a few days. Grass looks a bit dull, but I am sure this is partly because it is dusty and also it is a bit stressed due to the drag mat. Got heavy in my backyard and looked like beach yesterday, but today I have big hopes all will recover (it is a Nomix cut at 7/8'' since this spring only and it struggles every fall with the shadow).


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Let me know, when is my turn to buy popcorn...


You'll need one of those movie theatre machines to pop enough popcorn for the amount of work I am in for. BTW I am quite impressed with how well you got your sand worked in. I suspect within a week it will look almost like normal.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 me too. I don't know was it because I was light handed (it makes for 700kg/M) was it the sand itself and the extra work with the level rake...maybe all of it. I wanted to use this as a first real training and motivation to do it again and again. All pumped up for this fall now, but really need to find something to pull the mat for me.
The only thing I would do different than Connor is to have more weight on this rake. I was putting a quite amount of pressure on mine, so I assume rake 10+feet wide and 2 feet deep would need to apply 200+ lbs down pressure, based on pure math.


----------



## Chris LI

The leveling job already looks amazing. I expect the turf will be stunning in a week or so, after recovery!


----------



## Babameca

Thanks @Chris LI I assume too 1-2 weeks and I am back. Was just calculating based on density how much did I put and ended up with 1/8''. In my eyes it seemed more. Either I can't eyeball 1/2 half pile left of sand, or the supplier decided to just drop a pinch more to compensate for the outrageous cost for delivery (well a big trucj came from 100 miles away, so not their fault). Anxious to start reel mowing again. Will report on effect of the levelling as soo as I get a feeling of it. One thing is for sure, my back yard OMG just walking over it feels way smoother.


----------



## Chris LI

I'm living vicariously through your efforts! :thumbsup:


----------



## doverosx

I rake from a lunge position, this turns the job into a push/pull activity that only requires sufficient core strength to resist fore-aft shear loading.


----------



## Babameca

Too anxious to mow again, just did a simple stripe with a bucket on. Can find some sand in it. Reel will yet wait for 1-2 more days.
Then just rode it over with reel disengaged to got a feeling. Worst parts are still worst :lol:. Honestly can't feel a smoother ride. On the opposite side, some areas that were kind of bumpy, now are slick! I consider, highly underestimating and did spread sand evenly, instead of being heavier where really needed. Start thinking of sand 'blitz' before it gets hot here. I don't know how many more spot app I can do (probably none) but idea is to wait and water 1-2 more days, mow as low as I can rotary or reel, spray N, top dress spots and repeat. I am talking about +/- 1000sqf or about 1000lbs more sand. I know it is doable, simply weather should cooperate.


----------



## Babameca

Dropped AS at 0.3N granular, will water tonight. Tomorrow will let dry and try to mow on Thu. Worst case will be to cut the wavy area and add more sand. Will be also time for Kelp/FAS and maybe PGR.


----------



## Babameca

Sprayed FAS and Impact 4-0-3 (Kelp) as per my every 3 weeks schedule. Grass looks a bit fuzzy in color. Maybe water was too much. No sand on leaf blades and some starts to sink in, but definitely at very early stage. Found some spots on blades, may be a little fungus, but not to worry so far IMO. It may simply be the drag mat damaging it.


----------



## jrubb42

I'm starting to get the oscillating bumps like you did in your lawn. Did the sand fill them in pretty well? I'm chalking it up to soft ground from being rained on/irrigation and mowing with a heavy greens mower before it's completely dry. I'm getting them in a few different spots. Just wanted to let you know you're not alone!


----------



## Babameca

@jrubb42 If it is spot specific (does not appear in the whole lawn) mow at 90 degrees. It helps a lot.
I have a stretch of 100 feet long and unevenly shaped 4-8feet wide, where making turns makes me feel sick....
I will know if sand helped only tomorrow. It will be a first mow. But I am planning to throw more sand on Fri on those areas. I feel I was light handed, worrying about killing my grass. I may also buy a topdresser from a Canadian company, that will make the job a joke, compared to what I faced.


----------



## jrubb42

Keep me updated after you mow. Right now it's only two or three 4x4 ft sections that are messing with me, but I can see it getting worse. I plan on doing a serious level this fall.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Don't they say life's a beach and they you turn your lawn into one..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Don't they say life's a beech and they you turn your lawn into one..


 :lol: :bandit: :nod:
No, but serious, those 'waves' drive me absolutely crazy! :x


----------



## Chris LI

Babameca said:


> I feel I was light handed, worrying about killing my grass. I may also buy a topdresser from a Canadian company, that will make the job a joke, compared to what I faced.


I am by no means an expert on leveling, but I think you did the right thing, by being careful to not go too heavy with the sand at one time. I recall reading somewhere (probably on TLF) or seeing a video about the maximum depth of sand that can be dropped per topdressing for leveling. You need the turf to thicken up through/around the sand before dropping more sand to level. In my former position, we used to get help from Bethpage GC with "dusting" the greens every 3 weeks or so with sand on my little pitch-putt course. We were dealing with a different issue, but I think the premise is the same. Light, frequent dusting of the turf in your depressions may help to level the areas more quickly, but the sand might be consistently visible as an eyesore. If you don't fill deeper depressions in one shot, you reduce the chances of accidentally gouging them out with a turn or foot traffic...just my 2 cents.


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI Thanks for the comment. When I said light handed, that was actually my intention...to a point. I've read about sand top dressing for sport fields and some professionals say 1 inch over 3.5 months for initial leveling. Still seems very heavy to me. By my calculations, for the whole season (2 apps) I will be at 3/8 to 1/2.
By also mowing at 90 degrees (which will be a HUGE pain in b), I am confident things will look pretty slick sooner than later . Time to cut some branches today that are killing my grass in the back yard year after year. KBG spread up to there and having Everest in my mix (I don't know why people are so obsessed about Mazama), worth the effort to allow it to go even further around and beneath my apple and maple trees.


----------



## Babameca

Couldn't resist longer. What a mow! PGR still holds even above the GDD limit. FAS kicks in slowly. A bit of sand in the bucket, bit I can't care less...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great.. all the work is really paying off!


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great.. all the work is really paying off!


Thanks! I can now say indeed, sand is the way for me. It does make a difference, but it will take few more apps to get it slick as I wish.


----------



## Chris LI

That last photo says it all for color and density. Wow! I keep petting the grass too, but it's not quite as dense at my HOC. It does feel good though. Maybe I should start walking on it barefoot, like some folks are doing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Babameca

PGR down at 5ml and at GDD of 369 over the previous app. Did not increase rate, due to the sand topdressing.
Next app in 3-4 days will be 0.75N from 20-0-12 Fe+Micros Polymer coated Urea fert. 2nd and last granular before the summer.


----------



## Babameca

Grass rebounds from PGR now. 1/4+'' in 24h.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> Couldn't resist longer. What a mow! PGR still holds even above the GDD limit. FAS kicks in slowly. A bit of sand in the bucket, bit I can't care less...


Wow that looks great


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Grass rebounds from PGR now. 1/4+'' in 24h.


Yep..... That's what I was singing about...

"Turf's in rebound, it's a tad bit late, gotta get out in the lawn and regulate"...


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Done that. Both apps are now overlapping. Greenkeeper says old one is still at some suppression, bit hard to believe. New one is still 1/2 rate (getting in slowly...)and hope will start to kick in. Will experiment and load/overlap next app at GDD 200 10ml/M.


----------



## Babameca

Thanks man! @davegravy


----------



## Babameca

New goodies brought in. A 12-0-0 liquid with 6% Fe and 3% Mg. Looks pretty close to Feature in US. Got tired of mixing FAS.
Granular wetting agent goes down tonight.
Will try this foe a few times"
Every other week: 12-0-0, Impact 4-0-3 (micros and Kelp), PGR (optional if GDD says so)
Every 4 weeks 0-0-30 Phosphite added to the above mix
All foliar left to dry.
Every 4 weeks Foundation (Humic and Fulvic acid) with hose on sprayer and watered in. 2-3 days prior, wetting agent for the summer months.
Getting close to my 20-0-12 at 0.75 app and that will be it, until mid-August. Foliar 30-0-0 (AS, Urea, AN) when grass needs it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Where did you get the wetting agent. OSC?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Where did you get the wetting agent. OSC?


No. From a guy that had it for years and never used it. I don't even know if you can buy this in CA with no permit. I am good for the season with 1 bag over 3 apps.


----------



## Babameca

0.75N from 20-0-12 FMS and Foundation at 200ml/M down.
Reversed stripes. Lawn looks much flatter even if stripes are somehow funky.


----------



## Nismo

Beauty


----------



## Babameca

Nismo said:


> Beauty


Getting there. :blush: :smile: 
Thanks!


----------



## Stuofsci02

I see you have a sweet Dodge Grand Caravan too....


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Yes sir. Saw yours too . The work horse for all. Middle is completely empty and floor is dropped (modified for the wheel chair of my stepson) so it gets loaded once in a while.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Yes sir. Saw yours too . The work horse for all. Middle is completely empty and floor is dropped (modified for the wheel chair of my stepson) so it gets loaded once in a while.


Yes... Ours has 213,000 kms and I have only replaced the coolant thermostat, which I did myself for $30, the back brakes and the tires once. Still running the original front brake pads and rotors. It has been a great reliable vehicle for us, which is not something I think people say about Caravans.

I see a lot of the modified for wheelchairs and ramps, so they must be good for that.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Same here. Very reliable. I have been doing (not me, in a garage) the taxi maintenance schedule and had one leaky transmission hose in warranty (2 years in) so far. We may sell in ON one day, due to the fact that in QC the whole 30K modification is paid by the province and you can have another one 5 years later. In ON you pay from your pocket. So selling it there will recover some money for the new one.


----------



## Babameca

Leaf spot spotted. Azoxy at 0.5oz/M down for the whole yard.
Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Too humid I think... I noticed my yard down graded several notches over the last few days because of the heat and humidity....


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Today was humid, this has been going for some time based on what I see. Heat will hit in 2-3 days to be just a notch below 30 for few days. It will be also raining tonight, so it was a perfect timing for the app IMO. I hope this will keep me out of trouble. Sand really starts to give fruits. Things are much flatter and I see the spots I have to double drop in fall. May pull the trigger on a Bannerman mini topdresser. While not cheap, it will make the job a one man show.
BTW, plan is to drop HOC to 5/8 just before the next sand . Just to try out.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Today was humid, this has been going for some time based on what I see. Heat will hit in 2-3 days to be just a notch below 30 for few days. It will be also raining tonight, so it was a perfect timing for the app IMO. I hope this will keep me out of trouble. Sand really starts to give fruits. Things are much flatter and I see the spots I have to double drop in fall. May pull the trigger on a Bannerman mini topdresser. While not cheap, it will make the job a one man show.
> BTW, plan is to drop HOC to 5/8 just before the next sand . Just to try out.


Wow... You are skipping the cool weather we are getting here this weekend.. 15C-18C.... Oh yeah, feels like fall, and you know what likes fall.....

Glad to hear the sanding is paying off. Now I feel like I definitely have to do it. Top dresser would be nice... I want to get a peat moss drum too...


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 The sand drum is just plain cylinder with teeth. It can drop anything plus dry sand. Very few videos on YT, but gives you an idea. My 'guy' is the official supplier for Bannerman for Qc. I start wondering of what he is not 'the only one' in my province. Love working with him.


----------



## Babameca

Finally mowed the whole yard. I was doing 1/2 every day. Got tired. Need to go back to every 2-3 days mowing. The granular starts kicking in, in color (2% Fe). Cruising from now on. Next app will be the most 'complete' I have done:
PGR, Phosphite, Kelp(4-0-3 with micros), FAS (I will use for first time 12-0-0 6% Iron), NIS. In a week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 The sand drum is just plain cylinder with teeth. It can drop anything plus dry sand. Very few videos on YT, but gives you an idea. My 'guy' is the official supplier for Bannerman for Qc. I start wondering of what he is not 'the only one' in my province. Love working with him.


How much is one of those "Minis"?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 A grant


----------



## Babameca

Not much going on. Sprayed Phosphite and Kelp. Mowed. Washed worm castings. Hopefully grass will start filling those in.
A little loss of color mainly due to stocks turning yellow and the pollen. Turn the second portion of sand over to help with the drying. Will water 2 days in a row, prepping for the heat wave 2 days from now.
Did for the first time doubles. Will repeat to get it pop more, next time.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That looks really great...our nights have been cool... 12-14c which has really helped keep th soil temps favourable. I assume you have had the same?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> That looks really great...our nights have been cool... 12-14c which has really helped keep th soil temps favourable. I assume you have had the same?


Yes. Down to 8 yesterday night, but now on the rally up. 29,32,32,32,28 starting in 2 days. Will wear out my PGR in hours. Trying to find a best plan of action...May spray another 1/2 rate at 200GDD vs 280. Still weighing my options.


----------



## Babameca

PGR down at GDD 210 and 36% suppression. Will be inetersting to see how it stacks up based on the greenkeeper app vs real findings. 8ml/M, First increase. 12-0-0 6% Fe at 200ml/M. All a bit earlier, because of a heat (dry) wave coming in. Mid 90's for 5+days. Watering up to 3 times a week, 0.4'' each time. Drought stress in areas with little sprinkler coverage. Watered with the hose.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I was out watering with my hose tonight too... this is always a hard time of year as we head into the heat....


----------



## jrubb42

That makes 3 of us watering with a hose tonight.. We've been getting drilled with temps in the 90's, no rain, and crazy wind.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> I was out watering with my hose tonight too... this is always a hard time of year as we head into the heat....


On top of all the effort at 6pm, my neighbor decided to water his lawn 8-10pm, liberally throwing on my side. I dont know how much of the PGR will stay on. Furious...It will be a test, but not when I was planning for. On top, I hate evening watering, but this is what my town rules are. Will have a chit-chat with them tomorrow. Get the F..ck off my lawn :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Hey you should take all the free watering you can get. If your pgr was on for an hour you should be good.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hey you should take all the free watering you can get. If your pgr was on for an hour you should be good.


2h on at least. There is no, no free watering here. We have no water meters. Water is flat fee a year based on sqf and if there is a pool. Restrictions though are on. 2 times a week 2h. By hand and washing cars, no limits. It costs me 230$/Y. Not bad


----------



## Trogdor

This lawn!!!

I think you should get the minitopper! Shindoman has one and uses his regularly. If it was half the cost or someone in tdot would split on one w the sand drum I'd jump.

But seriously, looking great. Does your Perennial Rye really die off over winter?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you should take all the free watering you can get. If your pgr was on for an hour you should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 2h on at least. There is no, no free watering here. We have no water meters. Water is flat fee a year based on sqf and if there is a pool. Restrictions though are on. 2 times a week 2h. By hand and washing cars, no limits. It costs me 230$/Y. Not bad
Click to expand...

Damn..........and I thought I had it good on septic... you guys in Quebec are crazy.... always different then the rest of the country lol....


----------



## Babameca

Trogdor said:


> This lawn!!!
> 
> I think you should get the minitopper! Shindoman has one and uses his regularly. If it was half the cost or someone in tdot would split on one w the sand drum I'd jump.
> 
> But seriously, looking great. Does your Perennial Rye really die off over winter?


I found a local (not big brand name) equipment rental place. They know my supplier, the top dresser brand and are willing to have one. Will see. If they don't pull the trigger on it, I will. I still have 2 months to figure this out and...get my income back to pay for it :lol:
Thanks for the compliment! It will rock this fall!


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 That's city based. Some pay per cubic meter, but still have restrictions! Yes Quebec is...on its own in many ways. Some to love, some...way less.I am a pragmatic. Will take whatever is good and try to 'skate' around the rest. That only comes though from Eastern Europe. Decades of experience how to navigate communism. :nod:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 That's city based. Some pay per cubic meter, but still have restrictions! Yes Quebec is...on its own in many ways. Some to love, some...way less.I am a pragmatic. Will take whatever is good and try to 'skate' around the rest. That only comes though from Eastern Europe. Decades of experience how to navigate communism. :nod:


Ahhh.. I see. What part of Eastern Europe do you come from?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Bulgaria. Born and raised on the Black Sea. Sand, salty air, and 1 snow storm every 3-4 years is what I was used to...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Bulgaria. Born and raised on the Black Sea. Sand, salty air, and 1 snow storm every 3-4 years is what I was used to...


Well that is a serious change... How did you end up in Canada?


----------



## doverosx

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Bulgaria. Born and raised on the Black Sea. Sand, salty air, and 1 snow storm every 3-4 years is what I was used to...


One of my absolute best professors from school came from Bulgaria; svillen ranev.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 My ex-wife tricked me! :lol: . Seriously, zero regret. Except one, the weather. It rarely goes above 30, because of the sea, rarely below zero, because of the sea... In May, you can swim, then drive 3h west and ski...
God gave it everything, nature wise, but skimmed on all the rest.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx High school? I see a lot of my co-patriotes (mainly women) being in the education or public services.


----------



## Babameca

It is...winky. Iron brought insane color back, but heat took back its toll. Mowed and trimmed. Pics are at full sun, so it is what it is. Those earthworm holes, started slowly to fill in, but only by tillering so far. Will take it. Hot wave hits already, so it is simply a survival time and not very high expectations.
Oh, 44lbs Calcitic lime down (7lbs/M). Had to throw something, you know...


----------



## jrubb42

Looking awesome! I like that last photo and the different views. Good luck through the heat wave..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 My ex-wife tricked me! :lol: . Seriously, zero regret. Except one, the weather. It rarely goes above 30, because of the sea, rarely below zero, because of the sea... In May, you can swim, then drive 3h west and ski...
> God gave it everything, nature wise, but skimmed on all the rest.


Well, glad to have you on this side.... we need more lawn nuts in Canada... ever since the government ban everything it's become a $hit show..


----------



## g-man

I see a lot of prg shine in the lawn. Have you look at the leaf tips to confirm it died in the winter?


----------



## Babameca

jrubb42 said:


> Looking awesome! I like that last photo and the different views. Good luck through the heat wave..


Thanks! Just making sure sun is behind me when I shoot. Mornings look like this .


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> I see a lot of prg shine in the lawn. Have you look at the leaf tips to confirm it died in the winter?


You are 100% right about the shine. At the beginning of the season I examined a little spot and did not find any PRG. Have to go back and review. I definitely spotted few mature plants here and there.


----------



## Babameca

3 days lawn watering ban. It was to be expected. Now the fun begins. It is in the mid 90's and will be for the next 3 days...


----------



## DAM Lawn

Oh no, that sucks. Although 3 days is long in the heat, I guess its good that its only 3 days. Good luck!


----------



## Babameca

DAM Lawn said:


> Oh no, that sucks. Although 3 days is long in the heat, I guess its good that its only 3 days. Good luck!


That's the maximum they can ban at once. It can be extended as many times as needed. Everyone was called at home. I have no home phone and never heard of it... :bandit:


----------



## Babameca

Nutsedge I had for years, survived my reno. obviously nutlets stayed alive. Sedgehammer in a spray bottle (1.5g in 500ml).






Grass slowed a lot. Heat and some over regulation because of the stacking of PGR. It looks great though.


----------



## Babameca

And some pics at dusk. Not being mowed for 3 days now.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Still looking tight.. mine is looking a bit stressed now from the heat and dry...


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Still looking tight.. mine is looking a bit stressed now from the heat and dry...


Looks fresh at dusk and pretty crappy at sunrise... It thickened up though for sure. Earthworms are at bay now. Curious to see how long it will keep on going without water. My soil moisture sensor shows pretty frightening drops every day. :?


----------



## g-man

@Babameca The first image has plenty of leaf tips. There is a good mix of PRG/KBG in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> @Babameca The first image has plenty of leaf tips. There is a good mix of PRG/KBG in there. :thumbup:


Thanks for noticing. I definitely don't have your eye for this. It is interesting, growing habit is not that much different for all the types in my mix, except for one. One KBG cultivar really likes to stay low. It's finer texture as well.


----------



## g-man

Directly below the third nutsedge on the right you will see a leaf tip that both edges touch to a point, that's PRG.

Below the second nutsedge from the right, a bit to the left, there is a blade that it is almost horizontal. The edges dont touch and it is more rounded, that's KBG. There is another one on the far left side a bit out of focus.


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> Directly below the third nutsedge on the right you will see a leaf tip that both edges touch to a point, that's PRG.
> 
> Below the second nutsedge from the right, a bit to the left, there is a blade that it is almost horizontal. The edges dont touch and it is more rounded, that's KBG. There is another one on the far left side a bit out of focus.


It is there. I can only distinguish them by the shiny back of the blade and, as you have noticed, from far, the shiny dots here and there. What I was worried about is the cultivar (CSI from Jacklin, spreading?) that made me think, color may be a bit off. I worried for nothing so far. Will see how it handles diseases and drought. We are getting into it.


----------



## jrubb42

How is the grass handling the watering ban? Is it hanging in there?


----------



## Babameca

jrubb42 said:


> How is the grass handling the watering ban? Is it hanging in there?


Barely, but I rarely drive below the speed limit...  it ends in 1h, and my sprinklers are on. Never know if it will be extended, so I better catch up...fast.


----------



## jrubb42




----------



## Babameca

jrubb42 said:


>


Yup looked like it :lol: :nod:


----------



## Babameca

First rain for a very long time. Close to 0.5''. I let my irirgation to add for a close to 1''.
Some dead material on the canopy, can't say if fungus, or lawn just shredded leaf mass from the heat stress. It is still under azoxy, and no signs from DS yet. So holding on this.
Weed pressure increases. Some clover, spurge and very little crabgrass in the perimeter. Sedge that was treated starts to get the yellow hint, but new plants emerge in same area. will have to retreat. May have to get the 3way + quin to spot treat the rest. If sun comes out, I will mow later and post some pictures.
Oh and the good news is that the earthworm holes, dramatically improved. Most areas are filling in nicely.


----------



## doverosx

Pretty much the same for me. Spurge, crabgrass and nutsedge. I'm going to spray today, but it's windy so I'll have to be careful.


----------



## Babameca

Looks tired but willing to glow again after the mow.


----------



## Alex1389

That is looking great!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Still looks good for day 4 of summer 2020. Only 86 more days to go... lol...


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Still looks good for day 4 of summer 2020. Only 86 more days to go... lol...


Very, very reinsuring lol... I still have few tricks under my sleeves.
Seriously if this is what summer will look like... :? 
Another 3/4'' rain coming in, in 2 days :bandit:


----------



## Babameca

Alex1389 said:


> That is looking great!


Thanks!


----------



## Babameca

0-0-30 Phosphite down (week earlier) and Impact 4-0-3(Kelp).
Spot sprayed with 3 way +quin some weeds.
Tomorrow:
PRG, Fe and Urea at 0.2N. 
Propy soon (just before the next heat wave), but will keep PRG at 8ml as last time. The overlap worked great, so the extra suppression is just fine so far. At GDD 250 this time (vs 210 last app).


----------



## Babameca

PRG down at 8ml with Fe and N-30 liquid fert at 0.15N. GDD is at 250 for the previous app.
Most of the sedge that was popping is gone (not growing or dead?) The few plant in my beds are showing signs of serious injury. Did not pull anything, trying to reach the nutlets.
Most of the purslane and spurge are wilting, clover is a hit and miss so far.


----------



## doverosx

I sprayed a 3 way on my weeds, just received tenacity bundle too so I'm excited to give that a go. I had no idea you weren't supposed to pull nutsedge...damn. I'll be ordering to some sedgehammer.. live and learn I guess.

Have you ever seen liquid iron beat down these summer weeds we have?


----------



## DAM Lawn

doverosx said:


> I sprayed a 3 way on my weeds, just received tenacity bundle too so I'm excited to give that a go. I had no idea you weren't supposed to pull nutsedge...damn. I'll be ordering to some sedgehammer.. live and learn I guess.
> 
> Have you ever seen liquid iron beat down these summer weeds we have?


Just spot sprayed a 3 way myself. Tons of new clover and random weeds popping up. Interested to see how you like tenacity, I was considering it but am on the fence. Just got a bottle of Sedge Ender myself, never used it before. The main other weed it talks about on the bottle is crabgrass so going to try it and see how it compares to using quinclorac.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx So excited to nuke all out, that I succeeded to burn few spots in my lawn. First thought was fungus, but under close examination only the tips are yellow with no lesions.
The full rate of Par III + quinclorac + surfactant can't be beat, but if hot, can run at the limit of what the grass can take at once.
I am not sure what expectations do you have from Tenacity, but it is very slow and needs 100% surfactant if applied foliar. To me it would be more of a systematic product (blanket spray, heavily weeded areas).
Check sulfentrazone if you need a quick kick, can be mixed with Par III and also kills sedges. Can be ordered in mini quantities that is good for mailing  
@DAM Lawn


----------



## Stuofsci02

Full rate Par3 plus Quiclorac plus NIS. &#128561;


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Full rate Par3 plus Quiclorac plus NIS. 😱


 :lol: :lol: Yup, badass hot, but it works. :bandit: :bandit: :bandit: 
Ok ok, next time I may run full on Par and 60ish on Quin. But given of what I see 3 days in, it will be kicking a dead body.
I don't want to make those guys thinking I am joking with orange juice. FYI it was a spot spray, barely 1/2 gallon went down.


----------



## doverosx

Wow, spraying in this heat wave? You're crazy man! Thanks for the tips everyone, I'll be going to my parent's house and I found some vintage herbicide that I'll try after researching of course.

My crabgrass push is on the edge and is exclusive from the turf, how about you baba?


----------



## Babameca

doverosx said:


> Wow, spraying in this heat wave? You're crazy man! Thanks for the tips everyone, I'll be going to my parent's house and I found some vintage herbicide that I'll try after researching of course.
> 
> My crabgrass push is on the edge and is exclusive from the turf, how about you baba?


We are between 2 heat waves. Cooled down for a week, so I run whatever I can, now. Zero crabgrass in lawn, few young plants in the garden beds with roots so shallow, that they barely can stand their weight. PreM I put 2 months ago, does its magic well. Garden beds were redefined and mulched later, so soil was disturbed. Lazy enough not to run another PreM just there.
BTW the quin was added as a kicker, not to address crabgrass.
There is a very good video by the GrassFactor how to spice up your 3way. And again, I would not recommend this for temps above 25-26.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full rate Par3 plus Quiclorac plus NIS. 😱
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Yup, badass hot, but it works. :bandit: :bandit: :bandit:
> Ok ok, next time I may run full on Par and 60ish on Quin. But given of what I see 3 days in, it will be kicking a dead body.
> I don't want to make those guys thinking I am joking with orange juice. FYI it was a spot spray, barely 1/2 gallon went down.
Click to expand...

Yeah.. You are one bad Hombre :lol:


----------



## doverosx

Babameca said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, spraying in this heat wave? You're crazy man! Thanks for the tips everyone, I'll be going to my parent's house and I found some vintage herbicide that I'll try after researching of course.
> 
> My crabgrass push is on the edge and is exclusive from the turf, how about you baba?
> 
> 
> 
> We are between 2 heat waves. Cooled down for a week, so I run whatever I can, now. Zero crabgrass in lawn, few young plants in the garden beds with roots so shallow, that they barely can stand their weight. PreM I put 2 months ago, does its magic well. Garden beds were redefined and mulched later, so soil was disturbed. Lazy enough not to run another PreM just there.
> BTW the quin was added as a kicker, not to address crabgrass.
> There is a very good video by the GrassFactor how to spice up your 3way. And again, I would not recommend this for temps above 25-26.
Click to expand...

I did the same I think lol. Despite the wind I sprayed 3way a few days ago. I've been watching Matt Martin, there is so much detail though that I'll have to rewatch his videos.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed today and was lurking around trying to identify if fungus or heat stress created some brownish areas in the lawn, it is very localized si decided to monitor for now. Lawn starts looking 'summer' which is not glorious, but it is hanging there. Clipping suppression is a bit high, but I have thrown my PGR already. So can't do Propi if needed. It will shut the grass down.
Time will tell.
My left side of the house small patch looks pretty attractive though...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Still looks good imo. The next 6 weeks will be challenging, but after that we will be back on easy street.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

sorry if i missed it, what PGR are you using?


----------



## Babameca

@DiabeticKripple Tnex
@Stuofsci02 I have a serious problem. After a little reading, I was able to positvly identify Anthracnose.
lawn rips off easily from the crown and some roots are gone. It kind of sits on top. It is a small area that at this stage(100sqf), but 4k (left and front) are showing same symptoms. Still under azoxy (17days in) and it did not help. rainy next 3 days, so makes things even worse. Will update on actions tomorrow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @DiabeticKripple Tnex
> @Stuofsci02 I have a serious problem. After a little reading, I was able to positvly identify Anthracnose.
> lawn rips off easily from the crown and some roots are gone. It kind of sits on top. It is a small area that at this stage(100sqf), but 4k (left and front) are showing same symptoms. Still under azoxy (17days in) and it did not help. rainy next 3 days, so makes things even worse. Will update on actions tomorrow.


That is not good. I think you diagnosed some issues for other folks. Someone from Michigan was complaining about the same symptoms.


----------



## Babameca

Propi + azoxy at currative down and watered in. Same, but at preventive rate in no symptoms zone. That and the heat wave coming, may completly shut growth down.
Prayers from now on...


----------



## Babameca

Interesting discovery today. While I was away a heavy downpour hit my area. I watered in my earlier apps for 1h. Comparing the 2 events gave me some interesting results:
my DYI irrigation only delivers 0.3''/h. I ran it for 1h.
The rain was close to 0.5'' later on, but only over 20min.
The sprinklers were able to bump the humifity sensor to 90%, while the rain was way less effective.
I live on a slight slope and it looks like that heavy rain can't be fully accounted for as soil absorbed.


----------



## Babameca

Lawn reccovers very well. Cooler. Desease is stopped (for now) and only the heavily hit part shows the permanent damage. The rest is top notch for this time of the year.
Happy Canada day to all. @Stuofsci02 idea and his final result will make me look like a parasite lol.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Hey that looks reely good @Babameca


----------



## Matix99def

Did the wife put new mulch in the beds?


----------



## Babameca

Matix99def said:


> Did the wife put new mulch in the beds?


Yes, yes, yes :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## NateDawg24

In another thread (I couldn't find it) you suggested using merit to minimize nightcrawler damage. I used some imidacloprid (liquid) at the rate they suggested on the label but still have many worms at night.

From my calculations the amount of product with the liquid was in between the two rates for merit, although maybe closer to the bottom. I put this down about 8 days ago but they seem to be active at night still. Do you have any experience with this, is this something that doesn't kill adult worms and I just have to wait a few life cycles before noticing declines in numbers?


----------



## Babameca

Alright! Time to mow and assess the fungus dammage:
Here is before/after 4 days apart





Grass recovers very well and the over all dull look is gone. It actually looks the best since the heat started aka the real summer. I am very happy.


----------



## rob13psu

Looking great. I see we're about to get some heat this upcoming week.


----------



## Babameca

rob13psu said:


> Looking great. I see we're about to get some heat this upcoming week.


Yup. It keeps on coming. I just won a round. It's far from being over yet. :?


----------



## Justmatson

Beautiful!!! 
&#127866;


----------



## SNOWBOB11

The before pictures don't look like fungus. Looked like heat stress.


----------



## Babameca

@Justmatson Thanks!
@SNOWBOB11 I agree. I did not share all details though. While pulling slightly blades, they were detaching from the crown with no effort. Some had rotted roots. It was heavy in 2 locations, where watering is as good as my average. Around one of my sprinkelr heads (I don't have head to head coverage) I could clearly see drought stress. It went away with some hand watering. The color (can't see well from the pictures) is different. Drought turns blades yellow and thin. This had redish/orange/brown tint to it and no thinning at all. And lastly the two sides of my driveway (same sun exposure same water) had one being dammaged and the other having zero symptoms.
And you are right, anthracnose appears after or during high heat. I thought this first look, but investigating further, made me conclude things are heading south.


----------



## JDgreen18

Wow yard is looking fantastic


----------



## bernstem

Looking good! Summer performance is what separates the good from the great and where all the spring work begins to pay off. You are looking great!


----------



## Stuofsci02

bernstem said:


> Looking good! Summer performance is what separates the good from the great and where all the spring work begins to pay off. You are looking great!


+1... looks great @Babameca


----------



## Babameca

@JDgreen18 @Stuofsci02 @bernstem Thank you gentlemen!
Covid allowed me to spend countless hours on it.


----------



## Babameca

PreM No2 down (2.5 months from the previous one) at 5g. Worms castings are drying out=they are leaving for good.
Removing by hand all smashed ones and trying to make some grass recover.
Surfactant down at 3 weeks mark, due to upcoming heat wave.
Humic/Fulvic acid is next, followed by PRG/Fe/Kelp/Umaxx mix in a few days. Mow day tomorrow.
More single sedge plants pop here in there. 400ml spray bottle does the trick. Neighbor is infestated.


----------



## Babameca

Humic/Fulvic down at 200ml (Foundation 0-0-6) and K from 0-0-32 SOP at 0.8lbs. 3lbs of K so far for the season.
Voles are back! :?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Man you must love spraying..... Color looks really good in your weekend pics.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Man you must love spraying..... Color looks really good in your weekend pics.


Spraying stresses me off! :? 
Not many know what the heck is this on my back and why I am out so often.
For humic I used the Ortho sprayer (less suspicious  ).
Also upgraded (and will do it again) my nozzles. Went up to 0.6gpm XR (11006) for my foliars and 0.5GPM AI for soil.
Both corser than my previous lower gpm's. I want to reduce further drifting and will try the TT (turbo nozzle) which is a middle ground beteween the 2 mentioned above. MY backpack runs at 60psi


----------



## uts

Babameca said:


> Surfactant down at 3 weeks mark, due to upcoming heat wave.


What surfactant are you using? The lawn looks fantastic!


----------



## Babameca

uts said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surfactant down at 3 weeks mark, due to upcoming heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> What surfactant are you using? The lawn looks fantastic!
Click to expand...

Aquatrols primer 604, granular.
Thanks for the comment!


----------



## uts

Babameca said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surfactant down at 3 weeks mark, due to upcoming heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> What surfactant are you using? The lawn looks fantastic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aquatrols primer 604, granular.
> Thanks for the comment!
Click to expand...

Oh I have been searching reviews about granular wetting agents so this is great. How has your experience been and if you don't mind sharing cost?


----------



## Babameca

@uts The price I acquired it, may not be what is the sale price. just FYI. For 3 apps for my 6000sqf (1 bag) it was 70CAN (55USD?). Revolution is much more 'advanced' but it is the double the price. It is also sold as granular.
I think you may have to contact directly the company or a delarer from your area for a quote.


----------



## doverosx

Would you say the wetting agent is the key to beating the heat drought we've been having? Today is 35C, I've been watering 10 minutes in afternoons then setting the moisture level back to what it was before the manual watering in the bhyve app.

I'm getting to see the "Mother Nature always wins" rule very much so this year!


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx There are countless factors for surviving the summer. Surfactant is only one.
I use it, because, I already did all the other things. It adds up.
Why do you water every day? With 10 mins, you are loosing close to third of that water by evaporation.


----------



## Babameca

Here are some pictures from today. Just love the 1 day growth look at sunset.
Voles are everywhere in my garden beds and reaching for the lawn.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> Here are some pictures from today. Just love the 1 day growth look at sunset.
> Voles are everywhere in my garden beds and reaching for the lawn.


I kind of just want to take off my shoes and step onto that thing :bandit:


----------



## doverosx

Babameca said:


> @doverosx There are countless factors for surviving the summer. Surfactant is only one.
> I use it, because, I already did all the other things. It adds up.
> Why do you water every day? With 10 mins, you are loosing close to third of that water by evaporation.


Definitely. I'm probably losing more than 33% to evaporation but I'm doing it just to cool the grass. I'd probably be in better shape right now but I think I trusted the b-hyve a little too much. I'll have to order the catch cups and get things dialed in a bit better.

Your lawn is killing it! This heat is crazy and I just can't keep the lawn from looking stressed out.


----------



## davegravy

doverosx said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @doverosx There are countless factors for surviving the summer. Surfactant is only one.
> I use it, because, I already did all the other things. It adds up.
> Why do you water every day? With 10 mins, you are loosing close to third of that water by evaporation.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. I'm probably losing more than 33% to evaporation but I'm doing it just to cool the grass. I'd probably be in better shape right now but I think I trusted the b-hyve a little too much. I'll have to order the catch cups and get things dialed in a bit better.
Click to expand...

There's a reason most pro photographers don't use the automatic mode on their cameras. Computers are good advisors, but if you want to fully trust your lawn to a computer, be ready for sub-optimal results


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy

That can be arranged... whenever life brings you close to Montreal :bandit:


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx Time to buy some tuna (I prefer the chicken from Costco) cans and do the math. I water 3 times a week 0.4'' each time. When it is below 28oC I would drop to 2 per week. All this is considering I have a CEC of 11 , pretty sandy. Native soil here is loam, but I did many top dressings for the last 5 years (top soil at about 30% sand).


----------



## doverosx

May the irrigation red pill begin. FYI, my friend's regularly travel to MTL so I might be PM'ing you if I head out that way ;-). I'll get a pic of shoeless feet on your grass if that's okay lol

TBH, I don't blame B-hyve just yet. When I tried calibrating I noticed much lower flow rate than I've seen in previous "tuna can calibrations". Typically I'd get 1/2" from 40 minutes of run-time with one sprinkler running. Chaining up two sprinkler heads to one line didn't even buy me 1/4" so I have some maths to do and some investment (of time, effort and mostly money) to do it right.

I'll seek approval to have an irrigation system installed.


----------



## Babameca

Close to an inch of rain! Yeah! But at the rate of 5'' :O an hour, (Very heavy downpour) Some of it just did not make it in the soil.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Close of an inch of rain! Yeah! But at the rate of 5'' :O an hour, (Very heavy downpour) Some of it just did not make it the soil.


Lucky......


----------



## rob13psu

Babameca said:


> Close to an inch of rain! Yeah! But at the rate of 5'' :O an hour, (Very heavy downpour) Some of it just did not make it in the soil.


Nice! We have had two storms just miss us. No rain over a week.


----------



## Babameca

@rob13psu I would prefer this slow falling deep watering one, but hey, an inch of 'by the gallon' pouring one is better than nothing. It fell over 15 min... Half may have made it in.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @rob13psu I would prefer this slow falling deep watering one, but hey, an inch of 'by the gallon' pouring one is better than nothing. It fell over 15 min... Half may have made it in.


Just had the same here. I kept watering until it started coming down - it nearly missed us.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Missed me completely


----------



## Babameca

A part of my yard, that I don't show. It was not into the reno project and has always been weak, due to extensive shadow time and foot traffic. I treat it,since my reno, the same way as the rest. Results are pretty awesone IMO. It was NoMix with weeds and mowed at 3''. Now it is reel mowed, gets flatter everyday and will recieved the sand topdressing. The little yellow angel on some pics loves to play around.
It is more acidic soil (maybe because of the trees?) at 5.5 (6.0 for the front and side yard)


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Missed me completely


Oh NO! :? :shock: :| I read the news for flush flooding all over GTA! But you are down south I guess...


----------



## Babameca

PGR (last one at GDD 280), Kelp as 4-0-3, Fe as 12-0-0 and Umaxx at 0.1N down. A pinch of CA added to every batch.
One fo the voles is gone.
Squirrel detonated the front. 3 inch holes. Used some sand and returned as much grass as I could. Should recover in a few weeks.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed me completely
> 
> 
> 
> Oh NO! :? :shock: :| I read the news for flush flooding all over GTA! But you are down south I guess...
Click to expand...

No I am 80 km east of T.O. Still didn't get shit on a stick for rain...


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Move on. We have a saying within my company: You win or you learn. I honestly forgot what lightning and rain can bring to the lawn. None of the juices I spray can match it. Will take more pics tomorrow after the mow, but it is ...awake.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Move on. We have a saying within my company: You win or you learn. I honestly forgot what lightning and rain can bring to the lawn. None of the juices I spray can match it. Will take more pics tomorrow after the mow, but it is ...awake.


Haha... You are telling me to moving on and then in the next sentence go on to say how awesome your rain was.... :x ..

Alright I will go and b*tch in my own journal.... I think I already have actually.....


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 Move on. We have a saying within my company: You win or you learn. I honestly forgot what lightning and rain can bring to the lawn. None of the juices I spray can match it. Will take more pics tomorrow after the mow, but it is ...awake.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... You are telling me to moving on and then in the next sentence go on to say how awesome your rain was.... :x ..
> 
> Alright I will go and b*tch in my own journal.... I think I already have actually.....
Click to expand...

If its any consolation my lawn is about to look 10x worse than anyone's for most of the rest of the season


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 Move on. We have a saying within my company: You win or you learn. I honestly forgot what lightning and rain can bring to the lawn. None of the juices I spray can match it. Will take more pics tomorrow after the mow, but it is ...awake.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... You are telling me to moving on and then in the next sentence go on to say how awesome your rain was.... :x ..
> 
> Alright I will go and b*tch in my own journal.... I think I already have actually.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its any consolation my lawn is about to look 10x worse than anyone's for most of the rest of the season
Click to expand...

Yeah.. But that's on purpose.... :thumbup:


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Feel for you brother. Don't get me wrong! Weather sucks. I barely stay outside for few hours a day. Can't handle the heat. But there is nothing I can change.
Prepare for the worse, hope for the best. I've spent a fortune so far on this lawn. I will dial back next season. Just wanted to understand what does what and have a cost effective plan from now on. (still considering, it is a hobby).
The heat and drought just made my trials more conclusive.
Here are few:
- Surfactants work
- 12-0-0 replaces my FAS.
- Fungus is a serious threat and currative is not the way. Anthracnose can easily be miss identified as drought/heat stress.
- PRG does miracles (I am last to discover this)
- Kelp and Humic are nice. If cheap are a must have, if not can be skipped.
- Very slow release ferts are only usefull 2 times per season (to add micros and for the fun to spread)
- Umaxx soluble, AS and SOP are the main things I may use a N/K sources from now on. Did not hook up well to straight Urea
- nozzles at and lower than 0.4GPM are a waste. Converting to 0.6GPM and 0.8 XR and 0.5AI respectevly for foliar and soil.


----------



## DAM Lawn

Interesting takeaways.

I could have some of the Anthracnose. Two localized areas I thought were just drought/heat stressed have good soil moisture. Closer inspection yesterday by the look of it I'm convinced its fungus.

Agree, I feel I get benefits from kelp, but humic I think would need to put down much heavier regularly to see any gain and that would get $$$

Great nozzles, a big improvement over stock!


----------



## doverosx

Stuofsci02 said:


> Missed me completely


Same!! This is bull!! I'm actually doing really well considering how many of my neighbours have orange and yellow lawns... except for the weeds that can survive that sort of heat drought.

The take aways are golden. If you are reading my post and don't know what I'm talking about, scroll up to babas post.


----------



## Babameca

Another 3/4'' of rain on the radar at 90%...
Mowed. The only app I am behind is the phosphites.


----------



## Babameca

1/2'' down so far. A little break before the next wave. Wondering if I spray down the phosphites. Fungus pressure is high...


----------



## Babameca

Phosphites as 0-0-30 at 100ml down between 2 rain waves. Another 1'' expected. Product already dry on blades.
I need something to repel those squirels!!! Patching every 2-3 days. :evil: :x


----------



## Babameca

Coller temps and enough rain on the forecast. Mowed. Pictures are at full sun at its peak. It still looks ok. Fungus is still there, but not expanding, just finishing its job terminating contaminated plants (2nd pic bottom right). Dammage will be moderate to low. I may switch start thinking it is summer patch and started way earlier in the year. Preventive early next year (May) should keep it at bay.
Regulation is high, but I like it.
Nutsedge gets wild in neighbors yards and keeps poping here and there in mine. No action from now.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> Coller temps and enough rain on the forecast. Mowed. Pictures are at full sun at its peak. It still looks ok. Fungus is still there, but not expanding, just finishing its job terminating contaminated plants (2nd pic bottom right). Dammage will be moderate to low. I may switch start thinking it is summer patch and started way earlier in the year. Preventive early next year (May) should keep it at bay.
> Regulation is high, but I like it.
> Nutsedge gets wild in neighbors yards and keeps poping here and there in mine. No action from now.


Fantastique!


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Thanks. You'll get that soon!


----------



## doverosx

I spot sprayed sedge with Tenacity and it really hated it. I sprayed it with the 3 way just to see if it caused injury; it did 50% of the time. Does constant mowing aggravate nutsedge at all? I know constantly pruning a plant will zap it a bit.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca ... Looks really good. This baby is going to pop when cooler temps arrive in late August...


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx There are 2 proven sedge killers. Sedge hammer and sulfentrasone. 1.3 gramms of sedgehammer in 400ml in a Dolrama bottle does the job for me. It takes 2-3 app 1 week apart. The problems is that I mow every 3 days and the sedge does not have the time to take it deep. In my garden beds it is already gone, but in the lawn some is still popping. Mowing is actually pushing growth.
@Stuofsci02 Thanks! I am getting more concerned about the fungus...will post later today. It is a root desease for sure and is not pythium. Read for hours (again) and the one that fits the most is summer patch, but again, not all symptoms are there, so I am puzzled. May have to bring 'new' guns on it. And may be look for a pathogen lab near me.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @doverosx There are 2 proven sedge killers. Sedge hammer and sulfentrasone. 1.3 gramms of sedgehammer in 400ml in a Dolrama bottle does the job for me. It takes 2-3 app 1 week apart. The problems is that I mow every 3 days and the sedge does not have the time to take it deep. In my garden beds it is already gone, but in the lawn some is still popping. Mowing is actually pushing growth.
> @Stuofsci02 Thanks! I am getting more concerned about the fungus...will post later today. It is a root desease for sure and is not pythium. Read for hours (again) and the one that fits the most is summer patch, but again, not all symptoms are there, so I am puzzled. May have to bring 'new' guns on it. And may be look for a pathogen lab near me.


Are you using T-Nex as your pgr?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Yes.
Here it goes. I will tag guys we discussed lately about fungus. It will be really helpful for me if you can chime in. I completly undertsand, that you will share own opinion and ID fungus is very difficult. I spent countless hours to try to figute this out.
It started very locally beggining of June. Azoxy at currative down on June 10 and then again 14 days later plus propi, due to symptoms getting back and worse. Good for 10ish days and now back again even worse and spreading. Phosphites have been applied every 2 weeks as well.
At the bottom is a link to a video demoing how grass pulls with no roots.
@g-man @bernstem @Pete1313 @Green 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pete1313

Can you post a zoomed out picture of the area of concern?


----------



## Babameca

Pete1313 said:


> Can you post a zoomed out picture of the area of concern?


Let me know if I have to circle around. but I think it is esaily visible. Plant crown and some blades are intact, which buggs me completly...


----------



## Pete1313

I dont know. It's tough to diag thru pictures. Do you have a spray/fertilizer log? Beginning of June is way too early to see summer patch symptoms. It does not look like it from those pictures as well. Maybe others will chime in. What was the weather like just before you saw symptoms? What number was the smith-kerns model at? Did you notice any mycelium?


----------



## Babameca

@Pete1313 Thanks for support!
Very hot very dry wetaher is the answer. 2 waves of 5-7 days each at low 90's, 1st one followed by a cool down, the 2nd (nowadays) with 1'' of rain. This is the only rain in 30 days. Watering was at 0.4'' every other day. Dollar spot pressure is high (50-60%). Syngenta models show very high pressure of BP, Anhracnose and DS, high for Take all patch. My first (3 weeks ago) diagnosis was Anthracnose (the root phase). My N in, is high for the season (reno was last year) at 3lbs. K is at 3lbs.


----------



## Babameca

Ok. Had to do something. Velista down at currative over affected areas (2000sqf) and at preventive for the rest. I watered in only the affected area. I may open a thread for fungicide applications. The more I read, the more I am confused (no, it is not me).


----------



## Pete1313

You have a mix of KBG/PRG, correct? If so, can you tell if it is affecting both species? Or only one? How is growth right now? Fast/slow? Would you consider taking it off of growth regulation from T-nex to recover?


----------



## g-man

I see short roots. Take a soil probe 6in deep. Picture of the soil and then wash the soil out to see the roots. Do in good area and bad area.


----------



## Babameca

@Pete1313 Yes a mix, PGR is low though % wise. I can confirm KBG gets hit. I did not find a PRG plant to confirm same dammage. Growth is suppressed but nothing major. I mow every 3 days and have 1/8 to 1/4 clippings. PRG is at 0.25oz at GDD 270. The greenkeeper app shows 44% cumulative from the current and previous app.
@g-man Left, healthy patch, roots reach 4''. Right sick part. Roots are at 3''. They both look the same though.
Sorry have no plugger. Knife job...


----------



## Babameca

@HoosierLawnGnome I missed tagging you on this one . Would you be willing to 'invetisgate' the one above?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Well, it looks like some sort of root born fungus imo based on your photos and the ability to pull it up with those black roots.

Its mowed really short too, so the roots are stressed anyways. And different fungus look different on greens vs the rough heights so it's hard to identify visually.

Frankly I'd just go nuclear on it and try a plan out for top suspects. It's only 2k sf, so it wont break the bank. I'm not personally familiar with the ai penthiopyrad in what you applied but it hits a lot of things like summer patch that are root born, so that's good.

It's also really hot so the plants will struggle anyways. It's not always one thing.

I'd focus on attacking it as a root born fungus with fungicide, and cultural practices to inhibit spread like drying it out and getting rid of diseased clippings.

I'd core aerate the area and treat with heavy azoxystrobin curative rates. Water it into the root zone. Granular products are easier to get into the root zone. Heritage dg for instance.

I'd be bagging up all the clippings if you aren't, probably back off the PGR, let the plants grow.

Do some follow up apps for sure. What you applied looks solid according to the label, I just dont have first hand experience.

If its dollar spot, azoxystrobin and what you applied will hit that too.

Here's where it gets tricky - fertilization. If its dollar spot and summer patch, light doses of N to nurse sp along or push out dollar spot is a good idea, but could be bad for other things.

So, maybe look into other root attacking fungus, how likely they are for your area, temperatures, and turf species before fertilizing as it could backfire and encourage growth.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca ... I thought you were in Montreal. Now your location is Levis.... (near Quebec City)?


----------



## Babameca

@HoosierLawnGnome Really appreaciate your support!
I am bagging for the last month. N is at 0.1N and it goes down only with the PGR, so every 2 weeks roughly. I am backing up on PGR upon my next app (down from 8 to 4-5ml, I want to avoid rebound which may exhaust the plant even further). Will drop propi (into roots) at 2oz in 14 days. Will shorten phosphites apps down to weekly.
Watering went down to 2 times a week (from every other day) but is also cooler these days.
Huge thanks one more time!


----------



## bernstem

I don't have any experience with PRG, but I think you mix is mostly KBG and I can give some feedback on that.

I'll start with the bad. I can't tell what you have. The stand symptoms don't look like Summer Patch, but root pruning is consistent with it - though I'm not sure you have much root pruning. The stand symptoms look a bit like Dollar Spot or Melting out. Azoxystrobin can worsen Dollar Spot so that is something to consider.

I wonder if it isn't some stress from PGR + Propiconazole and over regulation. What rate and interval of PGR are you running? What rate and interval of Propi did you apply?

The complete lack of anything definitive to say is why I didn't comment before.

Here is what I would do, though. I would stop the Propiconazole. I would switch to Velista at the high rate and continue the Azoxystrobin. If you don't want Velista, Cleary's 3336 would substitute well. I would back off on PGR a bit a(but I wouldn't stop it) and let the grass grow out a touch. More leaf is more photosynthesis and recovery. I think you are at 22mm or so. I would go out to 35. If you are at 35, I would go to 50. I wouldn't go above 65mm. I would also start spoon feeding Nitrogen at 0.1 lbs/M weekly and see where you are in 1-2 weeks. It will take that long to recover from disease.

Truthfully, the lawn looks good, but I agree that aggressive pro-active treatment is what you need for possible disease, and I think there is a strong chance you have one. You should consider sending some samples to a lab for diagnosis, but don't wait for it to start treatment.


----------



## Babameca

Over 1'' of rain. When I was hoping for it it did not come, now I am with some mixed feelings due to the fungus. I can clearly see the most damaged spots dying off now. Not a surprise. Interestingly, the first area with damage keeps on recovering.
In the backyard it is a different animal. It is foliar type of fungus that does not worry me too much, considering everything I have done so far. Delayed the mow by 2 days. Will take some pictures tomorrow. It is raining again.
Also with the plugs I pulled to show roots, I concluded that at 30% moisture on my sensor, there is still plenty enough at 3-4'' depth. I will lower my irrigation trigger at 25% (from 35%). Have to pull plugs more often in the future. It is a great learning tool.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca I know the helpless feeling sucks. A few more weeks and this will be a distant memory. It will fill back in quickly one the temps cool off and you can hit it hard with N...


----------



## Babameca

Mowed after 5 days. Growth is decent. Found few spots at the back with same issue. Lawn looks good overall. Damaged areas can now be seen from high level pictures. No roots, green blades and healthy crowns until it dies off.
Can't say yet if treatment works. Is it me or 'frog eye' can be seen? Scorching hot June and it fits the bill for Summer Patch.
Will put down AS at 0.2N before next irrigation.


----------



## DAM Lawn

It does still look really good. That issue with no roots is weird. The curving stripes around the corner looks great, I may have to try something new.


----------



## Babameca

@DAM Lawn Thanks. When I say no roots, it is rotted roots to the point they are almost missing. It is a soil fungus. I have no choice to run the curve of the street. It is so narrow, because of tree island, that I tried steering my reel mower there and it is real pain. I wish I could, in order to flatten the soil. I have 'waving' issues there. Sand helped, but going across adds to the solution.


----------



## Babameca

0.2N/M from granular AS down and watered in. PGR expires today. Will delay next app by 2 days in order to decrease regulation a notch.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Still looks pretty dang good! @Babameca


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Thanks Stu. It has seen better days, but what a great experience! I learned some much this summer. I am somehow anxious for this heat to be over though...
Next sanding is getting close, I may also do a small PRG or my mix project under the trees at the back. Skipped the PreM on about 200sqf...still thinking what to do.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Thanks Stu. It has seen better days, but what a great experience! I learned some much this summer. I am somehow anxious for this heat to be over though...
> Next sanding is getting close, I may also do a small PRG or my mix project under the trees at the back. Skipped the PreM on about 200sqf...still thinking what to do.


I think you should still be able to do prg even with your pre-m. What rate did you put down? Prodiamine?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Oh for the 200sqf last app was april 27 at 5g (3 months), I am clear for late August seed down. What I meant by still thinking, is that KBG fills in, slowly there. It may take 2 more seasons. Bare spots are big enough to allow me to do my reno KBG/PRG mix (I still have 10lbs left), or I can explore the Champion GQ, which may be used for my back yard reno next year (if I am not busy at work).


----------



## Babameca

Well, glad to report that all the effort to stop the fungus pays back. 95F with extreme humidity yesterday and still, damage seems to decrease. AS app and some rain at the right time helped for sure. The first area where all started has completely recovered. Will post pictures after the mow tomorrow. In this case, PGR may go down at the standard for me rate (8ml)


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Well, glad to report that all the effort to stop the fungus pays back. 95F with extreme humidity yesterday and still, damage seems to decrease. AS app and some rain at the right time helped for sure. The first area where all started has completely recovered. Will post pictures after the mow tomorrow. In this case, PGR may go down at the standard for me rate (8ml)


That is great news!


----------



## Babameca

PGR down at 8ml and GDD 289. Start loving more and more the 11006XR nozzle. Amazing range, perfect droplet size for foliar. minimal drift (my pants still smell rust!). Have to try the TT06 at all cost for my soil apps. AI 11005 is wayyy to coarse and have to slow down in order to have the right coverage.


----------



## g-man

Babameca said:


> PGR down at 8ml and GDD 289. Start loving more and more the 11006XR nozzle. Amazing range, perfect droplet size for foliar. minimal drift (my pants still smell rust!). Have to try the TT06 at all cost for my soil apps. AI 11005 is wayyy to coarse and have to slow down in order to have the right coverage.


This is the opposite on how the Teejet nozzles work. The greater the number the more water flows thru them. A 006 should have a coarser drop size than a 005. I think XR11006 is too coarse for PGR. I use AIXR11004 or XR11003 for foliar.


----------



## Babameca

@g-man It majorly depends of the pressure. I was using XR11004 and it was a very fine mist, way too fine.
AIXR11004 gives me slightly coarser droplet than the XR11006 but makes my app way slower (ref 1gal/M of carrier). Drift control is very close as well. On paper my Ryobi should deliver 60psi. I would only use XR11003 for pump sprayers with pressure in the 30psi range for foliar.
What I have read (which I am not 100% convinced) is hat AI's larger droplets 'splash' on the blades delivering good coverage.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed in opposite direction to lift up the blades. The rain, the cooler temps and the AS made grow a lot. Almost broke the 1/3 rule in barely 3 days since last mow. Disease is under control but took a few victimes.


----------



## jrubb42

Never realized you have a smooth front roller on the Jacobsen. I switched my immediately after my first mow from a smooth roller to a grooved and saw a huge difference in cut quality. Just throwing that out there...


----------



## Babameca

@jrubb42 I had the option since day 1. For the newly seeded grass I was strongly recommended to keep the smooth one. I have 500+ turns and direction changes to do and ripping off was a real threat. I've never revised this. I may switch soon or...next season. I will definitely see a difference in my back yard, less with the new cultivars I have upfront. And steering will become quite more challenging.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @jrubb42 I had the option since day 1. For the newly seeded grass I was strongly recommended to keep the smooth one. I have 500+ turns and direction changes to do and ripping off was a real threat. I've never revised this. I may switch soon or...next season. I will definitely see a difference in my back yard, less with the new cultivars I have upfront. And steering will become quite more challenging.


The grooved roller does tend to pull when the ground is uneven...


----------



## Babameca

I am planning to do 2 overseed (one more radical) projects. Will open a new journal to follow their progression soon. Went for some supplies to my source and got a bag of what is going down mid August.
foe 120CAN for the bag, I can't be happier...@Stuofsci02 ? @davegravy You may have to update the price list. No internet sales yet... All Qc and Eastern ON deliveries.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca Looks similar to the Evolution PRG I am going to get. It is $140 for 55 lbs, so quite similarly priced...


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Nice! I will put some of my mix to add some kick to those that will be watering more seriously. Those projects may be a flip or a full flop, but people like reality shows, so...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Nice! I will put some of my mix to add some kick to those that will be watering more seriously. Those projects may be a flip or a full flop, but people like reality shows, so...


So what are you overseeding with this? I don't imagine it is your own lawn?


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> I am planning to do 2 overseed (one more radical) projects. Will open a new journal to follow their progression soon. Went for some supplies to my source and got a bag of what is going down mid August.
> foe 120CAN for the bag, I can't be [email protected] ? @davegravy You may have to update the price list. No internet sales yet... All Qc and Eastern ON deliveries.


Thanks, updated the list


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 My 2 neighbours ( but I will follow only one) and my best friends 1000sqf patch in front of his house. He helped me so many times with my lawn and other things, that I decided to give him a gift. Used parts that I mostly had and installed a similar to my irrigation. Bought him a spreader (handheld) and gave him nice fert. Now he is ready for the next step. They had water ban for 6 weeks! Now it's over. Time to kill the weeds this weekend and move on.


----------



## Babameca

Not much to report, except that I did not wait for Velista to wear out. Big heat and humidity for next 5 days so I did M5+M33 foliar. That should cover the heat wave. Regulation is back to 'normal' after a little surge right before the last app. Mow early tomorrow morning. Fungus has definitely stopped. Damage though has been done.
Humic wears out on the calendar, but that, right now, is not my primary concern. New 1000sqf project started today. Will post pictures soon in a separate journal (look for my nickname). Champion GQ will go down over a remaining of a Nomix. First step was to clean up the weeds. 3way+quin+NIS at full throttle


----------



## Babameca

Early morning mow to avoid the heat. Fungus is taking its toll. I don't see new areas or existing ones to grow. It is dead. I may clean it soon to allow existing grass to fill in.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great... Mid-Summer drag.. Once the cooler weather comes around it will self correct in 2 weeks I'm sure...


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Thanks! I know, not worried about the overall look. Curious, how well the wholes left behind the dead grass will fill in. It looks so much like DS, but is not. Samples leave to Quebec city next week.


----------



## jrubb42

Still looks good for all of the issues you're having. Must be frustrating trying to figure out your "mystery fungus". Just look at your neighbors yards though. Your worst day destroys their best day!


----------



## Babameca

@jrubb42 I know man, it is different pair of eyes looking at it. I look at other's lawn here with summer patch or hell knows what and feel lucky to catch it fast and put it at bay. Removing some of the dead grass and brushing with my hand, basically leaves almost invisible the damage. Earthworms holes earlier this year were worse and much wider spread. They are almost gone by now.


----------



## Babameca

1'' of rain over 24h on and off showers. Humidity at 99%. Grass kind of woke up. Damage can now be clearly seen. Overlapping 3 MOA's expiring in 2 days. Wondering what should be done next to prevent further expansion. My gut feeling tells me M5+33 again. Anthracnose pressure and DS are very high, BP is medium. Hell of a season.
Special guest at home tomorrow. Hoping to get a grooved front roller and be able to cut higher if needed (1.25'').
Earthworms a slowly regaining the area, most affected prior to my measures.


----------



## Babameca

Grooved roller on and first mow...
Very flat, beautiful. I want to keep it but the price at this point may be too high for me. My seller could not find the original one, so he assumed I may buy a new one from R&R and brought it in. I am teared :lol:


----------



## DAM Lawn

Looks awesome. The lawn and the roller!


----------



## Babameca

DAM Lawn said:


> Looks awesome. The lawn and the roller!


Thanks man!


----------



## Babameca

Cool wave passing by with temps at night dropping in the low 60's created heavy dew the last few days. Another fungal activity on the go. What I believe to be DS. Even the previously affected areas have it. Glad I treated preventive. I've had enough so far with fungus problems:


----------



## g-man

Spiderwebs


----------



## doverosx

Spiderwebs indeed.


----------



## Babameca

@g-man I hope you are right. Model is at 62%. I touch them and they vanish...


----------



## Babameca

Mowed. Side yard looks way better now, being spared of the fungus problems.
@Stuofsci02 The grooved roller actually keeps straight lines easier for me.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca ... you sanded...


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca @davegravy ... OSC Turf had to cancel my order since they ran out of CSI. So I looked at a Graham Turf and their warehouse is only 45 min from me. Called them and they indicated I can drop by the warehouse during reg business hours (until noon Friday). Champion GQ is $2.50 per pound. They said if I pay cash, it will be 13% less if you know what I mean.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 No sand yet...why?
I got similar price 2.40. Paying cash as well. The only thing is, I don't have to move my finger. Another bag will be dropped at my front door on Tuesday. Too many monkeys... I got 3 projects plus 2 more that are following my instructions, but I have zero physical involvement. Busy year :lol:


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Oh, you mean because of the sand it is flatter and grooved does not side pull ...that makes sense.


----------



## Babameca

Here is a 2 weeks damage progress at my worst spots. While it looks like one has been holding well, the other has beaten the dust . Sample sent. Hope to get results next week.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> Here is a 2 weeks damage progress at my worst spots. While it looks like one has been holding well, the other has beaten the dust . Sample sent. Hope to get results next week.


Ouch. Pro plugger and it'll be back to happy in no time this fall.

Can you share what lab you used and what costs were like?


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy University of Laval in Quebec city. 30ish CAN. My guy is having connections there.
He is unable to sent samples to US due to Covid and this is where he analyses now.
It may take 1-2 plugs, but I am hesitant to do this fall: 1. To see how much it can recover and 2. Close to the street I always start the year with some damage so don't want to waste plugs.
It was suggested based on pics, that maybe insect damage. Difficult to believe with the preventive programme I have executed...


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @davegravy University of Laval in Quebec city. 30ish CAN. My guy is having connections there.
> He is unable to sent samples to US due to Covid and this is where he analyses now.
> It may take 1-2 plugs, but I am hesitant to do this fall: 1. To see how much it can recover and 2. Close to the street I always start the year with some damage so don't want to waste plugs.
> It was suggested based on pics, that maybe insect damage. Difficult to believe with the preventive programme I have executed...


That's a pretty fair price. Is it a service open to the public, or something you only have through your friend?


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Will check and report back. For sure I use his supply chain for free. He has a truck going back and forth to QC 2 times a week... Another truck goes by my place 3 times a week.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @davegravy Will check and report back. For sure I use his supply chain for free. He has a truck going back and forth to QC 2 times a week... Another truck goes by my place 3 times a week.


Convenient!


----------



## Babameca

Alright! Big cocktail down. I was late with some things, but waiting for the PGR to wear off...and a bit more. I am looking for just a bit less regulation so at GDD 322:
PGR at 7ml, Kelp, FAS (sort of), Phosphites as 0-0-30, and 0.2N/M as Urea. 5 in 1. Foundation (Humic/Fulvic) went down yesterday. I am good for 2 weeks. It looks to my eyes that damaged areas look better. It may be the growth... It definitely stopped spreading. Cool temps and rain helps the matter. Rain on the radar again tomorrow. Mow on Wed and get back for a first day to work on Thu! A fast turn around Quebec city. Fast...14 hours day . Pics to follow.
Project lawn 1 is scheduled for this Saturday to get topsoil and seed down. Tons of fun this week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Alright! Big cocktail down. I was late with some things, but waiting for the PGR to wear off...and a bit more. I am looking for just a bit less regulation so at GDD 322:
> PGR at 7ml, Kelp, FAS (sort of), Phosphites as 0-0-30, and 0.2N/M as Urea. 5 in 1. Foundation (Humic/Fulvic) went down yesterday. I am good for 2 weeks. It looks to my eyes that damaged areas look better. It may be the growth... It definitely stopped spreading. Cool temps and rain helps the matter. Rain on the radar again tomorrow. Mow on Wed and get back for a first day to work on Thu! A fast turn around Quebec city. Fast...14 hours day . Pics to follow.
> Project lawn 1 is scheduled for this Saturday to get topsoil and seed down. Tons of fun this week.


That is quite the cocktail. Where are you getting the kelp? I did my standard one today, but upped the pgr. Then we got 1/2" of hard rain two hours later. So much for that.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Same place bro. It became one stop shop for me, well, except of...
3 products there:
https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/impact_label.pdf
https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/matrix_label.pdf
https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/oj_bio_performance_4-0-0_0.pdf
1st one has lower %, but I get this down for the micros. 2nd one is Kelp as is, last one is 52% Kelp. Candy shop for a lawn boy...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Same place bro. It became one stop shop for me, well, except of...
> 3 products there:
> https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/impact_label.pdf
> https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/matrix_label.pdf
> https://www.ojcompagnie.com/sites/default/files/fichiers/oj_bio_performance_4-0-0_0.pdf
> 1st one has lower %, but I get this down for the micros. 2nd one is Kelp as is, last one is 52% Kelp. Candy shop for a lawn boy...


Yeah. That place has been a winner for you!


----------



## Babameca

When we were praying for rain, mother nature sent me fungus. Now, we've had 1/2'' 2 days ago, 1'' yesterday, 1'' today so far and another 2'' overnight. Tropical storm Isaias will drop its last rain on us.


----------



## Babameca

3.5'' and counting...


----------



## Babameca

Mow job. Color comes back slowly. A hint of recovery in damaged areas. Others, that started later are still in the dying stage.
Interesting to see the progress in a month.


----------



## Babameca

I had a test plot for this fall in my back/side yard. It never took off. Probe shows soil is barely 3'' deep. I compared today 2 pics 3 months apart. That may make me abort and just let it fill in slowly year after year. I will follow wit more pics later this year and next season. Someone apples?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks good. With cooler temps and more rain it is amazing the difference by the day. Last night paws 59F here and with an inch of rain a couple of days ago, even the worst lawns on the street look way better...


----------



## Babameca

Mow job.
0.4N down from very slow very slow release source. Had to finish the bag. 0.23K in it. Maybe last for the season.
Earthworms are back in few areas and had to take action. The 'waving' effect is also getting worse. Looks like sand effect wears out. I may keep a bit over winter to do those spots next spring one more time. Not planning on total topdressing next year...not 2 times.


----------



## doverosx

Not blitzing this Fall?


----------



## Babameca

doverosx said:


> Not blitzing this Fall?


Sorry, I meant the Potassium apps are over. It was a 20-0-12. I will go Urea/UMAXX and AS from now on.


----------



## Babameca

So, I kept on digging into my 'fungus' problem and discovered something. Here are pics of same spots, in Early May (winter recovery) vs today:









I know it is close to the street, but it replicates too well. I have another area that had winter damage (with no reason) that also has moderate symptoms right now. I can't call this a coincidence. I don't know if it is in reality the winter damage, that did not allow grass to fully recover for the summer heat or I have an underlying persistent problem. Nematodes came up on my list as well. A lot to analyse.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Have you done a screw driver test? Road salt making the soil salty in those areas?


----------



## doverosx

I noticed my salt damaged areas are recovering on their own, strangely, I noticed this happening DURING the heat wave and I'm guessing it's from the flushing effect from all the irrigated water being thrown down.

I've also been loading up those areas with Humic12, RGS and Gypsum (when I used that for 30% S, when no S was available).


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Screwdrivers goes in like butter. Some places 8+'' some places I hit rocks at 4'', but that is also true across the yard. I may do Sodium test at this spots, but that does not explain why there are zero roots in there. Weaker lawn or thin lawn would be IMO more appropriate for salt damage. Here is another spot that this year showed few weak spots. The pics is from before the reno, I think May 2018:



@bernstem @Pete1313 How is your grass behaving in those place with SP during spring recovery? Any different from the rest?


----------



## Stuofsci02

That spot looks like an early spring pic where it is low and snow and ice accumulated over the winter..


----------



## bernstem

My summer patch is starting to recover with the lower temps and Nitrogen. It is always a bit slower to perk up after summer and the top-growth rate is slower than the healthy turf so it looks a bit uneven just before mowing. The front where I was using Citric Acid and Elemental Sulfur is doing much better than the back which didn't get either.

I can't say 100% for lawn pathogenic Nematodes, but they are more of a warm weather issue for roses. Most Nemtodes don't survive freezing winters and cold soil very well and if you use them for Grub control, they need to be applied yearly even in St. Louis as they don't survive winter.

That doesn't look quite like Summer Patch.

I tis possible that Snow Mold recovery negatively impacted summer performance. It could also be a soil issue or salt (if your city uses it) as it is along the street. I don't have much experience with salt damage as we don't get enough snow here.


----------



## Babameca

@bernstem Thanks. It gets even more interesting if SP is not the pb. I just threw Nematodes to widen my research.
@Stuofsci02 That spot never recovered. It was dead. And I would assume exactly the same. The thing is, that was a path to get my firewood, I was cleaning with my snow blower. I moved my supply to where I can get it easier and this spring all was ok. It was the first to melt, so I assume it was a winter kill or just me killing it by walking on the frozen lawn. I never cleaned up the snow down to zero, but...


----------



## Babameca

Another mow. The 20-0-12 with Fe darkened the whole thing. Got the drag mat back (God bless Phil, my go to supplier) and planning on the 2nd sand topdressing for the year. I may start alone in tricky areas and finish up with the extra help I get always from the Project lawn 1 owner. Challenging to plan PRG around 2 drops, but will figure it out. Super humid and hot for one last time this year, I will be checking for fungus again. Velista app expires in 2 days, so may have to get something else down soon. Starting the blitz too very soon (well in fact it is already on with my FMS fert app). I only got 1 shot of the lawn.
New pics of project lawn 1 tomorrow, after my tennis game. That's the only time I can check the progress.
Project lawn 2 and 3 start Sat and next Mon. Over seeding only.
4th project rolls out (3rd bag of GQ had be ordered) next door. It looks like the lawn fever is on, on my street.


----------



## Stuofsci02

So when are you going to take that stone garden out and put in more grass. Those arcs would look amazing all the way around.....&#128527;


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> So when are you going to take that stone garden out and put in more grass. Those arcs would look amazing all the way around.....😏


Aren't you in the process of *removing* some of your lawn? :lol:


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> So when are you going to take that stone garden out and put in more grass. Those arcs would look amazing all the way around.....😏


True, true... :shock: My wife hates the 2 bushes there and the 2 remaining tress are sick. So that may happen sooner than later.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stu does have a point.

maybe he wants to come help you change it up &#128077;&#128513;


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you going to take that stone garden out and put in more grass. Those arcs would look amazing all the way around.....😏
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you in the process of *removing* some of your lawn? :lol:
Click to expand...

Ummmmmmmmm.... yeah.......


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you going to take that stone garden out and put in more grass. Those arcs would look amazing all the way around.....😏
> 
> 
> 
> True, true... :shock: My wife hates the 2 bushes there and the 2 remaining tress are sick. So that may happen sooner than later.
Click to expand...

I was only kidding, but it would be cool and make mowing easier...


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stu does have a point.
> 
> maybe he wants to come help you change it up 👍😁


You're closer...


----------



## Babameca

Better later than never.
@g-man , @Pete1313 , @bernstem , @Green , @HoosierLawnGnome @Stuofsci02, @SNOWBOB11 
I hope I did not miss someone. Lab tests are back. Anthracnose and Summer Patch. The SP may have triggered some of the Anthracnose, the report concludes. Glad I have done it. I know what to do next year. Thank you everyone, again, for chiming in when I was freaking out.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Now you can target those next spring and kill it before it starts.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Better later than never.
> @g-man , @Pete1313 , @bernstem , @Green , @HoosierLawnGnome @Stuofsci02, @SNOWBOB11
> I hope I did not miss someone. Lab tests are back. Anthracnose and Summer Patch. The SP may have triggered some of the Anthracnose, the report concludes. Glad I have done it. I know what to do next year. Thank you everyone, again, for chiming in when I was freaking out.


Those were the two you diagnosed right?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Yes. Sheer luck, but helped to slow down and decrease damage. The area that got it first, completely healed after propi/azoxy, which turned me to SP. I assume the phosphites did their job to prevent complete disaster, but are NOT a magic pill for Anthracnose, at least not when triggered by SP. I was already getting ready for a 'full' programme. Now I know my $$$ was not wasted.


----------



## Green

Wow, that's crazy. Don't believe I've ever dealt with either one to any extent.


----------



## doverosx

Green said:


> Wow, that's crazy. Don't believe I've ever dealt with either one to any extent.


If it would happen, this is The year. I've never seen rust in a lawn until i saw it on mine. It seems like you either accepted dormancy or battled with fungus.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx Report goes much deeper. 3 more pathogens (dormant I guess) were found in soil. I hope this to be a reminder that fungus is all around us, just waiting to strike. And yes Eastern Canada had one of the hottest and driest summers in history. Great learning for me and terrible experience for low mow young grass. It's winding down now but the lesson will stay for long for me.


----------



## Babameca

Propi at 2oz down, watered in. Will delay PGR by a few days to counter fight eventual over regulation. Interface (2+11) is next. That should do for the season, except of the snow mold, when I will mimic Enclave with what I have in hand.


----------



## doverosx

Babameca said:


> @doverosx Report goes much deeper. 3 more pathogens (dormant I guess) were found in soil. I hope this to be a reminder that fungus is all around us, just waiting to strike. And yes Eastern Canada had one of the hottest and driest summers in history. Great learning for me and terrible experience for low mow young grass. It's winding down now but the lesson will stay for long for me.


I admit, I enjoyed it when Mother Nature kept me on my toes. It's be a fun year given all of The learning opportunities. 100% agree btw, on The bright side, we probably still have The best looking lawns on our block.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @doverosx Report goes much deeper. 3 more pathogens (dormant I guess) were found in soil. I hope this to be a reminder that fungus is all around us, just waiting to strike. And yes Eastern Canada had one of the hottest and driest summers in history. Great learning for me and terrible experience for low mow young grass. It's winding down now but the lesson will stay for long for me.


Glad you have it identified. Did you manage to find out if this lab is open to the public?


----------



## bernstem

I don't have direct experience with Anthracnose, but I have a lot with Summer Patch.

SP like higher pH soils. The damage occurs in late spring, but doesn't become apparent until summer when it gets hot. SP also weakens the turf a ton and makes it more susceptible to other pathogens. SP also stays in the soil dormant pretty much forever, so is always a threat. I honestly think it is everywhere, but doesn't become an issue until conditions are right.

You want to start prevention when soil temps hit ~65 degrees. The class 11 and 7 fungicides are my current go-to for treatment. Azoxystrobin (and probably the other class 11 fungicides) can increase Dollar Spot pressure later in the season. A reasonable regimen would by Class 11 for 1-2 applications and then transition to Velista in the heat for additional Dollar Spot coverage. Propiconazole is useful in the rotation as well, but be aware of PGR effects. If you have high pH, then strongly consider steps to reduce it. Even in a calcareous soil, I would consider Citric acid at 1 lb/M every 2 weeks. Even if you don't move the soil test pH, you can reduce the aqueous phase pH and reduce impact. Make sure you water in the citric acid immediately or it will burn. I would target a soil pH of 6.2 if you can move your pH.

I used Citric acid at 1 lb/M every 2-3 weeks and Sulfur at 5 lbs/M this season on my front lawn only. I saw very good results with the front lawn being much less affected than the back. Typically my front lawn has worse SP damage. You can really see it in my journal pictures toward the end of summer. Other than the Sulfur and Citric acid, the two areas were treated the same.


----------



## Pete1313

Babameca said:


> Lab tests are back. Anthracnose and Summer Patch. The SP may have triggered some of the Anthracnose, the report concludes.


Glad that you have a diagnosis and now will be ready to prevent it next spring.



Babameca said:


> Report goes much deeper. 3 more pathogens (dormant I guess) were found in soil. I hope this to be a reminder that fungus is all around us, just waiting to strike.


From what I have gathered listening to different turfgrass pathologists, you can find almost any disease to some extent in a sample. They also use the weather, time of year, and symptoms to help give an accurate diagnosis.



bernstem said:


> I don't have direct experience with Anthracnose, but I have a lot with Summer Patch.
> 
> SP like higher pH soils. The damage occurs in late spring, but doesn't become apparent until summer when it gets hot. SP also weakens the turf a ton and makes it more susceptible to other pathogens. SP also stays in the soil dormant pretty much forever, so is always a threat. I honestly think it is everywhere, but doesn't become an issue until conditions are right.
> 
> You want to start prevention when soil temps hit ~65 degrees. The class 11 and 7 fungicides are my current go-to for treatment. Azoxystrobin (and probably the other class 11 fungicides) can increase Dollar Spot pressure later in the season. A reasonable regimen would by Class 11 for 1-2 applications and then transition to Velista in the heat for additional Dollar Spot coverage. Propiconazole is useful in the rotation as well, but be aware of PGR effects. If you have high pH, then strongly consider steps to reduce it. Even in a calcareous soil, I would consider Citric acid at 1 lb/M every 2 weeks. Even if you don't move the soil test pH, you can reduce the aqueous phase pH and reduce impact. Make sure you water in the citric acid immediately or it will burn. I would target a soil pH of 6.2 if you can move your pH.
> 
> I used Citric acid at 1 lb/M every 2-3 weeks and Sulfur at 5 lbs/M this season on my front lawn only. I saw very good results with the front lawn being much less affected than the back. Typically my front lawn has worse SP damage. You can really see it in my journal pictures toward the end of summer. Other than the Sulfur and Citric acid, the two areas were treated the same.


This is really good advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Babameca

@Pete1313 @bernstem Thank you gentlemen! BTW my pH is 6 flat in front and 5.8 in the small backyard. I did 2 apps at 10lbs/M of Calcitic lime and I am sure that did not help. It is the fast acting one. I will back off on this and only apply 10lbs once a year in fall. 
@davegravy I will send you the report in a PM, so you get in contact with them. My samples pass as golf course media for a reason...


----------



## BBLOCK

great job man! I only hope to learn as much and be able to battle my own turfs wars as effeciently as possible. don't ever leave the forums. I need you! &#128513;


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> great job man! I only hope to learn as much and be able to battle my own turfs wars as effeciently as possible. don't ever leave the forums. I need you! 😁


 :lol: :lol: Not going anywhere, but there are many here with a wisdom that greatly surpasses what I know.


----------



## BBLOCK

haha i know i know, but i love my Canadian brotherin. especially the ones from la belle pronvince.

so interesting enough I saw this in ryan's video talking about overcrowing and fungus do you think that could be the case with your lawn all?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6ZLVkpf10I

time 4:30-5:30


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK Definitely, one more factor that may have played. I seeded as per the bag rate, but strangely enough it was higher that a 'standard' KBG seeding rate. 20% PRG in it, does not explain, even more so CSI cultivar is said to be much smaller than 'regular' ryegrass seed. There is never only one factor and I already have my top suspicions, I mostly listed thru my journal, here and there.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @BBLOCK Definitely, one more factor that may have played. I seeded as per the bag rate, but strangely enough it was higher that a 'standard' KBG seeding rate. 20% PRG in it, does not explain, even more so CSI cultivar is said to be much smaller than 'regular' ryegrass seed. There is never only one factor and I already have my top suspicions, I mostly listed thru my journal, here and there.


Was yours 5lb/M like mine? Mine has a bit more PRG%


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy yes 5lbs.


----------



## Babameca

Exhausted, but due to weather/schedule constraints, after dropping seed on Project 4, decided to go and topdress the worst areas on my own lawn. 2 tons down, 2 more to go maybe Wed. Wife helped me with the rake. Skipped the drag mat and I feel it looks better from scratch. Rain will further help drive it in.
Buying the Ego bursh to save some time and do the final touches @Stuofsci02 
Project 3 seed down tomorrow early before it gets wet. I am so done with seeding this year!


----------



## Babameca

He..il of a day.
Dropped the last sand. Just barely. Did not have time to finish brushing in:




2 sunny days on the forecast. Will finish levelling and making it dissapear. Behind with Nitrogen. Will spray Urea at 0.25 at the end of the day. PGR will go down with my 'cocktail' on Thu. Grass looks good and refreshed. My projects germination tail down due to the cooler weather. 
@Stuofsci02 Brush works great...it pulls the sand off :lol: . I will add a bracket with a cylinder I can attach low to the shaft and roll on it and by playing with the angle to have full control over how deep it brushes. This way it will become a perfect tool even for taller grass to get sand into the canopy. :bandit:


----------



## Babameca

The sanding 2 days ago already looks good. Mowed with the rotary to cut some edges and be able to reel mow later.
Back yard is ...a beach. The lack of sun did not allow the sand to dry and I can't brush it fully in. Will continue tomorrow.
Colour comes back. I kind of like the 20-0-12 fert.


----------



## Babameca

Mega mix sprayed:
PGR at 7ml (GDD 367), N30 at 0.25N, Kelp, Phosphites and FAS (NIS in a single mix). Also dropped the last 0-0-32 SOP to total the season at 4.7lbs of K/M, (1 lbs from the 0-0-30). Assuming, I will finish the year at 5.5lbs of N/M, I am hoping to bump my soil K ppm's. Soil test will tell this fall. May try to mow Sat if sand sinks in enough.
With the cooler weather from no on and the N blitz, PGR will go at 10ml.
Plan is to spray the Mega mix roughly every other week and spread AS at 0.25 the opposite week. N30 (used all the 2.5 gal jug) will be replaced with Urea.


----------



## doverosx

What is the thinking behind getting a soil sample in the spring and the fall?


----------



## Babameca

doverosx said:


> What is the thinking behind getting a soil sample in the spring and the fall?


Spring, you start 'clean'. Nothing was added for so long, that you get clean picture of what is really in the soil.
While I am not adding anything but nitrogen starting now and spring is a busy season for labs, I also like to plan, order and have what I need during the winter. That way, I can have the service, availability and prices I prefer. I get my samples late fall, before freeze and can have my plans and products in house when springs comes back. Not much to do in Canada for 5 months anyway...


----------



## doverosx

Ahhhh, don't mind if I also follow this plan, it would be great to see how my inputs have faired over the season .


----------



## Babameca

First mow after the sand. Colour is awesome. The blue hue is back. Still some sand to sink in and some is simply the damaged areas that I am hoping will recover before winter.


----------



## davegravy

Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy wrong pics :lol: , fixed. It is even better!


----------



## Mark B

Babameca said:


> @davegravy wrong pics :lol: , fixed. It is even better!


 :lol: I saw that 👀!
He is right tho, beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Babameca

@Mark B Thanks mate!


----------



## Zcape35

It's looking awesome!


----------



## Babameca

@Zcape35 Thanks!
Another mow (this time even the sandy backyard). Colour response from the Nitrogen and Iron along with the cool temps is INSANE! I swear it looks BLUE!
Recovery of damaged areas is slow, but consistent.:


----------



## Babameca

just an update on the fungus damage recovery, 3 weeks apart. Slow but steady.


----------



## cfinden

Looks amazing! That shot between the 2 bushes on Aug 25 looks insane, looks like fake grass, it's so nice.


----------



## Babameca

@cfinden Thanks man! That was my worst spot this spring, but took off. It was also first hit with fungus, but recovered mid summer which is difficult to believe...


----------



## jrubb42

Have you chalked up that corner by the driveway to fungus for sure? I thought you had trouble with that same spot last year?

Lawn is looking awesome man. The grass in the photo taken between the bushes with the blue house in the background - whew! Looks fake almost! Looks like grass carpet..


----------



## Babameca

@jrubb42 Yes it is a post fungus recovery. In this and few other areas, I have been having challenges since I own the house. Screwdriver test showed some shallow soil, but it is not consistent. This spring most of the trouble areas looked great except of the ones you see recovering at this moment. I will see if an early season fungicide programme will help me avoid it.


----------



## Babameca

Sprayed Humic. Fulvic at 150% rate. Need to use the 2.5 gal jug by season end. 
Tomorrow is PGR with the whole cocktail, plus N. Still debating with myself what ratio of Urea:Umaxx to mix.
Have straight Urea and 100% Umaxx (soluble) now. May do 70:30 at 0.3N/M. Kelp and Iron on top of it, all topped with Duo Stick.


----------



## Mark B

Babameca said:


>


Oh hell yes! Framed so well, thats your money shot.


----------



## Babameca

@Mark B Thanks man. It is the light and how it bounces off the grass. 90% of my yard looks the same in reality...


----------



## BBLOCK

Babameca said:


> @Mark B Thanks man. It is the light and how it bounces off the grass. 90% of my yard looks the same in reality...


i dunno that shrub could use a trim....  I kid I kid.


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK 2 times this Year! Grows like wildfire!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks good. Are you going high N this fall?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Thanks. Yes, high? I am trying to add some controlled release Urea to the mix. Basically the plan is for 0.3N Urea (30% UMAXX) and the week after 0.3N from AS. All down to End of October. Maybe last 2 apps will be simply AS at lower rate.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Thanks. Yes, high? I am trying to add some controlled release Urea to the mix. Basically the plan is for 0.3N Urea (30% UMAXX) and the week after 0.3N from AS. All down to End of October. Maybe last 2 apps will be simply AS at lower rate.


All foliar?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Urea yes. AS will be spread. Urea will go with PGR, Kelp, Iron and NIS. PGR will get up to 10 ml tomorrow and probably up to 12ml from then on.


----------



## jrubb42

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Urea yes. AS will be spread. Urea will go with PGR, Kelp, Iron and NIS. PGR will get up to 10 ml tomorrow and probably up to 12ml from then on.


How closely do you follow the GDD when it comes to reapplication times? Do you reapply when it says to or do you go a little earlier?


----------



## Babameca

@jrubb42 100% . I delayed once with a purpose (sand down). I will get my cocktail down when GDD says, not every 2 weeks. One day delay (or earlier) leads to 6% regulation 'disturbance' The T nex effect is so uneven thru its active life, that without timely overlapping it becomes a roller coaster.


----------



## Babameca

Just a few pics before tomorrows mow. Lawn p$%n...


----------



## davegravy

Daaamn. Only 1 year to go before my lawn looks like that...


----------



## Di3soft

@Babameca that is damn good looking lawn, I can only strive to have mine look like that, what sprinkler set up are you using?


----------



## jrubb42

Looking great man! The difference between your neighbors and your lawn is incredible. That color!!!


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy You should have way earlier...next late spring.
@Di3soft Melnors, but they became so so expensive! I got them at 13.99 CAN, now they sell for 35+...rip off!
@jrubb42 I don't disagree :lol: It is scary dark... Iron still only goes down at label rate every 2 weeks. But I pump some serious N, 1.5 rate of Humic, Kelp etc etc.
Here is my today's mix (Urea is 30% UMAXX, 0-0-30 is Phosphites) All tank mixed together:


----------



## BBLOCK

big drools man! looking so dope!~!

i love how your hose game is even dialed in, cut exact not an excess piece of length of it. i approve of that lol.

looks good, pats on the back, the hard work is paying off major dividends!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca .. Looks great.. What is you HOC.. Looks 7/8" or 1"?


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK Thanks man!
@Stuofsci02 ...was 7/8 2 days ago. I would say 1.25'' by now. My last PGR was at 5ml and the added N makes it want a cut every other day. I threw 10ml today, so should calm it down a bit.


----------



## jrubb42

Babameca said:


>


I can't get over this photo. Look how dark it is compared to the leaves on the bushes in your rock bed. I wish I could see this in person!

How do you mow those inside curves on the edge of the rock bed? Manual reel?


----------



## Babameca

@jrubb42 the light was perfect. Somehow overcast with sunny breaks.
I do mow with the Jacobsen all perimeter, rock bed included. I created pretty deep edges this spring, so I just roll over the bed 1-2'' in. Final touches are done with the rotary scissors which completely replaced all other edging tools/trimmers.


----------



## doverosx

How much NPK have you put down this year? I've been looking at PGRs but with a TTTF bias, not too sure if it'll do the same job.

My real goal is stop using post/pre, but I'll try dropping the N inputs first.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx


----------



## doverosx

Thanks! So definitely not a low input N plan .

Yet, your reno is only 1-2 years old so I suspect you can back that stuff off as the lawn continues to become established...and isn't plagued with fungus.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed at 7/8'. Cruise control for next 2 weeks. 0.3N from AS next Fri. @jrubb42 At full sun colour changes to be more...'normal'


----------



## jrubb42

Yeah...so "normal"... :lol: Man, that is still dark! Looking crazy good!!


----------



## BBLOCK

mowing daily or every other right now?


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK Every 3 days.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

what are you using to track your macro inputs? i like that graph.


----------



## Ware

DiabeticKripple said:


> what are you using to track your macro inputs? i like that graph.


Looks like the GreenKeeper App. Many of us use it to track GDD for PGR applications, but it will track other apps too. :thumbup:

Yard is looking great @Babameca! :thumbup:


----------



## davegravy

Ware said:


> DiabeticKripple said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you using to track your macro inputs? i like that graph.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the GreenKeeper App. Many of us use it to track GDD for PGR applications, but it will track other apps too. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Greenkeeper app is fantastic. I do wish they'd fix the time axis in that plot, but I gather they have a ton of features /updates in mind and can't afford development. IMO they should charge a small subscription fee just for the basic app we all use (the pro cost is way too much though).


----------



## Babameca

@Ware Thanks man!
@DiabeticKripple Indeed, I use the greeskeeperapp. It takes time to enter all products, but once done, you can track all inputs. I took the time to also enter my ferts other nutrients, down to the micros. This way I can pull different charts, based on what I want to see.


----------



## g-man

@davegravy send them an email with the feedback. I think the more they notice the homeowner needs, the more likely to create some homeowner subscription (single green instead of a course).


----------



## Babameca

A rapid mow in the opposite direction. The 10 ml PGR kicked in, and I am not a fan! It is perfect if I have to be away for a long time, but grass really slowed down too much. The model shows 52% regulation (overlap from the previous app). Temps are in the mid 70's. At 5ml it looked great, but it needed mowing every other day. I am considering 7-8 ml to be a sweet spot and maybe 5ml over the summer heat. Busting some serious N did not alter the regulation effect so far.


----------



## Babameca

I had a little discovery today for those that are curious. I was pulling grass from my graden beds and was using some to 'patch' my fungus damage. It works much better than I was expecting. 1 of 3 dies (I don't really dig it out), but most installs and becomes a part of the thinned lawn in this area. Anyhow, today one 'plug' attracted mt attention. It is a shade darker than the rest, it has finer leaf blades. It is CSI PRG... @Stuofsci02


----------



## g-man

The tips look like PRG. The rest around it looks like KBG.


----------



## Babameca

@g-man It has the shiniest leaf back I've ever seen. Almost waxy... All around is KBG.


----------



## Babameca

Keep on pounding N. 0.35N from AS granular down. Sticking to the planned schedule. Next, 'cocktail' when GDD hits target.
Due to falling temps PGR holds up to 20 days now so my N is heavier per app, but more spaced out (every 10 days or so). Trying to be efficient. Adding UMAXX to my spray event allows me to leave all on the blades and use sticker for PGR to work its thing.
Tried diamond pattern and liked it. Will burn those new stripes and post pics upon next mow.


----------



## Babameca

Diamond pattern mow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Diamond pattern mow.


Isn't fall grand. That is some dark green... how much black adjust 😎


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 WB is way off on my phone. Front door looks orange in original. Get the pen click on the door and da daa... WB auto adjusted. That's it. If I was using my Sony A7III I can make it look... Trying to keep it 'fair' :lol: It is dark mate.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 WB is way off on my phone. Front door looks orange in original. Get the pen click on the door and da daa... WB auto adjusted. That's it. If I was using my Sony A7III I can make it look... Trying to keep it 'fair' :lol: It is dark mate.


Jealous, I want that camera.

... and that lawn 😛 (working on it).

Hey if you place your head shadow a bit better you can hide the fungus!


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Thanks man. I may sell mine for A7S2. Not in the budget at this point though.
I have nothing to hide. It is what it is. It recovers pretty well by the way. I will take some pics tomorrow to compare neighbors color to mine (on same frame). On top 2, of those are MY projects. It is ridiculous how 1 month old PRG looks darker than their original grass, but few shades lighter than my baby .


----------



## g-man

@davegravy you don't need the camera, all you need is photoshop skills. :x

I'm just kidding.

Making that pattern with the gutter there is really hard.


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> @davegravy you don't need the camera, all you need is photoshop skills. :x
> 
> I'm just kidding.
> 
> Making that pattern with the gutter there is really hard.


Don't ask me how long it took to mask all weeds out :lol:


----------



## jrubb42

Babameca said:


> Diamond pattern mow.


So dark. I like the diamond pattern. The color looks like a dark emerald green. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> @davegravy you don't need the camera, all you need is photoshop skills. :x
> 
> I'm just kidding.
> 
> Making that pattern with the gutter there is really hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me how long it took to mask all weeds out :lol:
Click to expand...

You really only need a small section of good lawn, Photoshop AI can fill in the rest 😛


----------



## Babameca

Just a mow. Keep on burning these diamonds. Grass is as healthy and dark as it can get. Fungus recovery is almost complete. Low temps made change gears. Sprayed the 'cocktail' skipping the PGR. Next will be IT and simply some dissolved Urea. Cool but dry, so I had to fire up the irrigation.
PreM no3 will go down in a few days as well. Got 'electrocuted' few days ago, so my other hobby will fire up these days too. Full detail, plus ceramic coating for the new family member.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Great grass and cool car! Model 3?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Great grass and cool car! Model 3?


Yes. Getting the first and last train. Tesla just started offering lease in Canada. On the other hand the 13000 credit fully applies and is not going to last with the Covid and high spending. 460$ a month tax in is a steal IMO. Couldn't miss it.


----------



## Alex1389

Turf looking great per usual! Nice car as well! How are you liking it so far? I took advantage of some rebates here in NJ and am picking up a Model Y this week - fingers crossed all goes well with the delivery.


----------



## Babameca

@Alex1389 I like it a lot. I feel I may be a 'convert'. I am petrol head, but... Hope you enjoy your too!


----------



## Babameca

Rapid mow. PGR Urea sprayed a bit earlier. Trying to catch up with home stuff. Noticed that the GDD model maybe a bit off when temps are low. It shows 42% regulation, but in my eyes it started wearing off.


----------



## BBLOCK

if only our lawns could have these growing conditions all year lol!
c'est phénoménal mon ami!!

colour is getting rich!


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK Thanks man! I look at the pics and lines look like I was drunk :lol: ...or maybe I was! Just had not enough time for the lawn last 5-7 days. Some travel for work, 2 cars full detailing and family... First time I just...mowed and walked away.


----------



## BBLOCK

@Babameca i won't lie i had a couple beers before mowing the back tonight, and yeah my lines are terrible lol. meanwhile i'm using a manual reel mower with a homemade striping kit so that's laughable in itself. but it's turning out half decent.

the new tesla looks mint, who's driving that around town?

show's us some photo's of the back we miss it!

cheers man.


----------



## doverosx

Babameca said:


> @BBLOCK Thanks man! I look at the pics and lines look like I was drunk :lol: ...or maybe I was! Just had not enough time for the lawn last 5-7 days. Some travel for work, 2 cars full detailing and family... First time I just...mowed and walked away.


Let's see the toolbox for detailing! I'm a meguiars guy and still have oodles of supply from running my business years ago. I still need to detail my meth injected Abarth ;-).

Great to see recovery after your fungus attack.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx 
My stuff is all around the garage! 4 full days to get 2 cars going.
I am not a brand attached guy. To give you an idea and following my process (I refined over the last 4 years):
- power wash, bugs removal. Carpro bug and tar remover
- iron decon. Adam's iron remover and I rince
- foaming. Capro Reset if full decon, if not the shampoo below. Foam gun from Amazon with reduced orifice for thicker foam. hot water mix.
- power rince
- Shampoo 2 buckets (from Canadian tire) Adam's shampoo
- Clay. Carpro clay (based on paint contamination I have 3 choices there)
- Shampoo 2 buckets (from Canadian tire) Adam's shampoo, sheep wool mitten
- Drying. Gyeon drying towels. Fantastic!
- Exam of paint and markers on heavy scratches (if only 1 stage will be done)
- Polishing: . Machines: Rupes LHR 15 MII, Rupes MIlle, Adams swirl killer 3'', 2. Pads Meguiar's MF, Rupes wool hybrid, 'regular' orange and yellow CCS foam pads. 3 Compounds: Sonax 04-06 (1 stage), Sonax CutMax, Capro Essence (2 stage)
- Prep for coating: Capro Eraser
- Coating: Carpro Cquartz or Tacsystem Moonlight.
- Top-up: Capro Reload or Tacsystem Max

Wheels care, leather interior etc is another topic :lol:


----------



## Babameca

Rain on the forecast for next 3 days. Rushed a mow. Growth is above average. Dropped a rapid Calcitic lime ate 8lbs/M. Another app in 3 weeks. I contribute some of my fungus issue with the June app, so I delayed it for late fall.
@BBLOCK back yard pics included. Have to clean the leafs before every mow back there. Takes me extra 30 min every time.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Looks great, love the dark color you have going. Great time of the year!


----------



## Babameca

@MNLawnGuy1980 Thanks! Yes I love fall. Even it is weirdly warm these days. Mid 70's for a week. Once rain pushes thru, we will get back to 60. Show off time for Northern lawns.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

I hear you, I am going through that spurt right now and enjoying the ride after a long, hot, dry summer in Minnesota.


----------



## doverosx

Looks like you'll have more time to tend to the lawn thanks to the reintroduction of serious covid 19 restrictions


----------



## Babameca

doverosx said:


> Looks like you'll have more time to tend to the lawn thanks to the reintroduction of serious covid 19 restrictions


Tell me about it! :? I did not really start working since March... I was dreaming for an early retirement, but that early... :shock: :?
And now that even my table tennis club may close too... I will simply gain another 10lbs...for fun! :mrgreen:


----------



## Babameca

Mow. Sprayed 'cocktail' minus the PGR. Added Soluble AS and remaining of my N30 liquid fert. 0.35N, but 30% is from Umaxx.
Grass is at its peak. 3'' of rain the last 2 days. More on forecast.
Some before and after's 50 days apart for the fungus recovery as well


----------



## Zcape35

The lawn is off the charts, nice work!


----------



## Chris LI

Looking sweet! Those "After" photos show tremendous recovery. The color makes me drool. :nod:


----------



## Tassoty

Good looking lawn@Babameca ! Fellow Bulgarian here. I recently renovated with Award, Everest, Bewitched and 18-20% PRG and I was surprised to see fungus problem from the beginning. I know watering....but still. I guess no grass is immune. I had two types, one that affected only the PRG and now another on my KBG but it is recovering good.


----------



## Babameca

@Zcape35 Thanks!
@Chris LI Thank you man. Put way too much time this season and it was worth it. Not sure, I would be able to keep up with such a regiment once travels start over.
@Tassoty Добре дошъл във Форума! Renovation hides high risk of fungus. Almost any single reno I have been following in this forum had a fungus invasion (me included). Adjusting constantly the frequency and quantity of watering is very important. KBG will recover fully (as I am showing). A good fungicide regiment is an option for a peace of mind.


----------



## Sinclair

Your grass looks amazing.

I've been thinking about a PRG overseed next fall...if I don't do a monostand reno :lol:


----------



## Babameca

@Sinclair :lol: I am heading North, but I am to do a slight 'detour' down South :lol:
Thanks man. And I don't see ANY shortcomings of mixing beautiful elite PRG cultivars with KBG, opposite to what many here would recommend. I had my doubts, while reading at first, but now, I am glad I got this 'so wrong' 
This mix is better than its ingredients alone, period. Oh, and my PRG IS darker than my KBG. I already posted some pics somewhere in my journal. I will post tomorrow some pics in my other renos journal of the GQ overseeding I have done. I am jealous of how it came up.


----------



## Babameca

Thanksgiving mow. Can't get any better than this. Reversed striping, preparing for season closure. Cleaned flower beds, trimmed some bushes (some are still blooming!), closed patio set and...enjoyed a drink on the lawn


----------



## Tassoty

Looking awesome, Cheers!


----------



## BBLOCK

amazing what a year can do w a lawn.

are you tired of moving hoses and sprinklers yet?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks really great... what was the lowest you went this year? Don't tell me 7/8...


----------



## Babameca

@Tassoty Thanks man!
@BBLOCK Agree, looking at the pics of my reno 12 months ago and this is far beyond what my realistic expectations were about. I don't move any hoses. If you look at the pics, I also marked the sprinkler positions to have an easy plug'n'play next year. This is the only hose I will remove and roll. All the rest is in the garden beds. I remove the sprinklers, drain the hoses and cap the ends. That's it. 1h worth of work. Faster than a full irrigation system season end prep.
@Stuofsci02 Got superstitious with the fungus. It cooled me down to get any lower than the max HOC my mower can go. KBG is not happy below 1'' and there nothing I can change about it. Maybe some cultivars, that are not in my mix.
Maybe next year, if disease free.


----------



## Babameca

Rapid mow. Will drop the last fert and cocktail in split. Spread AS at 0.3N and spray FAS (high dose), phosphites and Kelp.
Earthworms starts disturbing my front patch, where activity was very low since the reno.
No more watering, so irrigation will be winterised next. Growth is still very good, but opted off from another PGR app. Last one starts wearing down in 2 days.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great.. We were cloudy all day... My sprinklers got winterized today. Always the saddest day of the year for me...&#128546;


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great.. We were cloudy all day... My sprinklers got winterized today. Always the saddest day of the year for me...😢


good news is your water bill will go back to normal lol.

i tore down my above ground system today too. winterizing the cottage water system tomorrow. it's time to dust off the snowmobile 😁


----------



## Babameca

This is how the season ends. Will sample pretty soon. Will post results when ready.


----------



## Babameca

Two more mows max after this one. Mower goes for storage after and will get a fresh up. Long leaf cleaning. It is dark as hell after the last FAS. Ready for Halloween. Last spray in few weeks of a 'special blend' that will mimic Enclave for snow mold worry free winter. Earthworms will remain a problem. Looking for sustained control over the next months. Don't want them all dead but fewer.


----------



## Tassoty

Looking great :thumbup: I bet the stripes will be there for a while. I guess we are going to have a few sad months now....and watching lawn videos from Australia.


----------



## bernstem

Looking good! Color is great.


----------



## Babameca

@bernstem Thanks!
@Tassoty It is a nostalgic time of the year . Stripes will show next spring, as it happened this season start. And yes the funny Australian boy will keep the flame on .


----------



## Babameca

That may have been the last 'clean' mow. Shadows are long, pics are 'skewed'. Grass looks pretty good.
To do list:
- take soil samples
- apply Calcitic lime
- Apply Enclave clone for snow mold
- Cover street side of the lawn with permeable membrane. If this does not keep it safe, impermeable with 'breathing' tube will be set next year.


----------



## Babameca

That time of the year when the blue 'game over' sign got installed. Mowed. Still collecting clippings. Took the soil samples and cleaned the last bushes left. Few more little things and it will be covered for the winter.


----------



## doverosx

The increase in temperatures has definitely resulted in more growth, so I'll be mowing one more time (I think).

Do you have any pictures of the membrane? The city already applied salt to the road and the big chunks of salt are cringe worthy.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx No. I will get the 'leftovers' from the golf courses next week.


----------



## doverosx

Nice, I look forward to seeing the product.


----------



## Babameca

That will be it. Last mow. Some clippings (1/3 of what was the norm). Enclave clone gave a blue hint to the grass. Calcitic lime is down. Ready for the covers. Mower goes on storage next week.


----------



## BBLOCK

can i have the name of your carpet installer? they did a great job!


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> can i have the name of your carpet installer? they did a great job!


 :smile: :gum: :beer:


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i have the name of your carpet installer? they did a great job!
> 
> 
> 
> :smile: :gum: :beer:
Click to expand...

It's no joke. I've had a number of people mistake my new reno for astroturf. This is some quality grass seed 😛


----------



## bernstem

davegravy said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i have the name of your carpet installer? they did a great job!
> 
> 
> 
> :smile: :gum: :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's no joke. I've had a number of people mistake my new reno for astroturf. This is some quality grass seed 😛
Click to expand...

LOL, same here! I actually had a distantish relative argue with me that my lawn was astroturf. Then they refused to believe it was bluegrass once I pulled some up for them. I just let it go after that.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great and excellent end to the year. What's the plan for next year?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Keep on refining. If I succeeded to manage well this season, I don't master yet.
- get better with fungus control
- further improve summer stress control. That includes watering and additives
- keep on sand dressing
- find better ways to control earthworms. Control, not extinguish
- maybe do a test plot with GQ champion at back...maybe
- win the battle around the trees. It filled in this year but there is plenty to want
- learn how the cover protects in the winter and adapt or maybe try full impermeable cover next fall
- keep on bringing soil nutrients levels to the desired levels.

Nothing groundbreaking.


----------



## Babameca

Last chapter. Only got 1000sqf of permeable membrane. Covered, what I know from this spring to either struggle with green up or have debris from snow plows. Colour is still insane for almost December now.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

That is great! I have been thinking of this but never really looked into it. What is the product?


----------



## Babameca

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> That is great! I have been thinking of this but never really looked into it. What is the product?


http://evergreenturfcovers.com/


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

@Babameca thank you, I appreciate it


----------



## mribbens

For your earthworm control, what product are you thinking of using? I have many castings since converting ro reel mowing, thinking about Cleary's 3336F, and this article from MSU confirms what I would want, not a total kill, because of their benefits, but much better control.

https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/turfx/article/1998mar3b.pdf


----------



## Babameca

@mribbens I've had partial success with it to be honest. If you have access to Carbaryl, go this route. It is a total kill but only for the mature population that reaches the surface to mate. Youngsters and eggs are intact. So, over time, population will come back. App frequency will determine how much and for how long you keep them making their mess.
Another 'natural' product that is not available in Canada (none of this is anyhow) is Saponin-based fertilizers. Even in US production is limited, but not impossible to find.
https://planetturfusa.com/castaway-3-0-1/
Never used it, people swear about it to be very effective.


----------



## mribbens

Babameca said:


> @mribbens I've had partial success with it to be honest. If you have access to Carbaryl, go this route. It is a total kill but only for the mature population that reaches the surface to mate. Youngsters and eggs are intact. So, over time, population will come back. App frequency will determine how much and for how long you keep them making their mess.
> Another 'natural' product that is not available in Canada (none of this is anyhow) is Saponin-based fertilizers. Even in US production is limited, but not impossible to find.
> https://planetturfusa.com/castaway-3-0-1/
> Never used it, people swear about it to be very effective.


Right on, I will look into that, thank you!


----------



## Tassoty

Another method I just read about is using muster powder to extract the worms and relocate to different place....a lot of work but it doesn't kill the worms. Works in a similar way as saponin and widely available.


----------



## Babameca

My soil samples are up!
All goes in the right direction. Happy with the pH. K goes up, but will need more next season. The high N input last season ate up most of K what I put. Lower N will help further. The only puzzling one is Mg... I did not add any. P is way too slow to go down, with very little P added last spring. Zero P for next season. Here is the comparison.


----------



## doverosx

Strong P numbers and a productive pH, I see that your H % is up a tick so maybe there is more nutrient movement in the soil this year? Maybe the sand you put out increased Mg?

One thing is for, it's neat to see K get consumed as much as it is for both of us. I typically don't see "proof" of potassium movement and figured it's mostly along for the ride anyway.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx Mg came from the lime. Even though calcitic it still contains some Mg as per the rep. The ratio improved. H got higher due to the CEC increase that comes from the added lime IMO


----------



## Babameca

Start of the season. Damages I experienced last season are gone. The covers did their job. Nothing to clean. Just blew the rocks back on the street before removing. Two main issues to notice this spring:
Flyers guys walked over my lawn before first snow and crushed some crowns. You can clearly see the steps.
The tractor cleaning around fire borne does it in a way he thinks he is on a construction site. Even covered, this part of my lawn is having a hard start.
Back to work (in North Carolina) will make things very challenging. I am home every other weekend. Planning will be crucial.


----------



## jrubb42

Good luck this year with the lawn brother. I think we're all going to get slapped back into reality with work not being completely from home this summer. I think I'm going to make a deal with our company to let me work from home a couple times a week once we're all supposed to be back in the office, so I can keep up with the yard a bit. Haha.

How long are you going to be stationed in N. Carolina?


----------



## Babameca

@jrubb42 Thanks mate. I am glad to see you back! . NC is 3 months almost full time. So by end of May I should be done. Looks like US is starving for muffins! Sara Lee asked our help to pump some volumes up asap.
I can sure reinsure you, muffins, you will HAVE :lol:


----------



## doverosx

Well, my province shut us down....so I know Ontario won't be back at work for some time still. Ugh. Your lawn looks great for April 1st, but I also suspect that I'm seeing benefits of shorter cut too. I have a lot of yellowed vegetation that I stir up with my feet...some of it is from snow mold.

Looking good, if you can get ahead of the yellow patch this year, you'll be set!


----------



## Babameca

I'm sooo stocked up :lol:. I'll keep it simple this season:
Granular
21-0-0 AS for early green-up and late fall pump-up
20-0-12 75% FMS (Fast, Medium, Slow) for all the rest
0-0-47 SOP for K balance

Liquid in 2.5 gallons jugs:
Humic Acid
4-0-3 Kelp
12-0-0 Chelated Iron 6%
0-0-30 Phosphites

On tap soluble:
100% UMAXX
AS

Grass has grown long since I was not home for 2 weeks. Time to punish it with the 1st reel mow for the season (pics to come)


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Babameca

Alright, first reel mow. I knew it, it will be a slaughter. Went from 2'' roughly to 7/8. Paying the price for not being home.
I can confirm I have ZERO snow mold damage this year. Covers also helped a lot with street side. No damage either. Below is a pair of pics from this and last year at exact same day. Will do PreM before next rain and will throw 0.2N AS. Next weekend will start the PGR at 1/2 rate so I can hit it sooner with full rate, in order to be able slow down growth more than last year. I can only mow once a week until end of May.


----------



## davegravy

Very nice! Colour looks deeper too but looks like the photos have lower exposure, so maybe just that.


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy It is a new phone. And overcast. The comparison was more about the damage, than the colour. I got some dead grass show off after going that low (the ground level closeup). Will consider the dethatching option later on.


----------



## Chris LI

Great start! Greenup looks like it was much faster this year, and more healthy overall, with no snow mold. What can you attribute to the higher degree of success this year, compared to last year?


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> Great start! Greenup looks like it was much faster this year, and more healthy overall, with no snow mold. What can you attribute to the higher degree of success this year, compared to last year?


More mature grass (2nd winter after seeding), snow covers street side and Enclave...ish cocktail prior to first snow


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking great... glad to see everyone came out of winter well this year...!


----------



## jrubb42

I bet it's painful to know you can only mow once a week. It's still early and there will be plenty of time for everything to recover if you stress it out too much. Trust me, I put mine through 12 rounds last spring and it did just fine! Still looking good for coming out of winter!


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 @jrubb42 Thanks guys!
Not too stressed. Starting teaching my wife how to reel mow :O.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 @jrubb42 Thanks guys!
> Not too stressed. Starting teaching my wife how to reel mow :O.


Your are very brave. What if she becomes better at it than you?? :shock: :lol:

You might have LOTM in your future


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Not too stressed :lol: . Since we are a couple, she learned many things. When I am not home...I am not...


----------



## Wiley

@Babameca did you install the stone threshold between the lawn and the driveway? I love the way it looks and how it makes a nice clean edge. Thinking of doing something similar. PS the lawn looks great as always!


----------



## Babameca

Wiley said:


> @Babameca did you install the stone threshold between the lawn and the driveway? I love the way it looks and how it makes a nice clean edge. Thinking of doing something similar. PS the lawn looks great as always!


Thanks man . Stone was there when I bought the house. Many driveways here are made of this instead of asphalt! Expensive stuff but looks are at point. The polymer for the gaps lasts 4-5 years, so I have to glypho anything that pops up during the season.


----------



## Babameca

PreM down. Ready for a mow...am I?


----------



## Tassoty

Haha, reffreshing spring snow? The same here 2-3 inches of fresh snow. My neighbors still have not taken down the christmas lights.


----------



## Babameca

Tassoty said:


> Haha, reffreshing spring snow? The same here 2-3 inches of fresh snow. My neighbors still have not taken down the christmas lights.


Yeah we got just now...still looking for some straw, running out of 100$ bills :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nismo

Ottawa looks the same this morning. All my tulips are suffering 

17 on Saturday though. Hopefully things bounce back quickly.


----------



## Babameca

Nismo said:


> Ottawa looks the same this morning. All my tulips are suffering
> 
> 17 on Saturday though. Hopefully things bounce back quickly.


Yeah 17th will be the now job day. Leaving for the week and hoping not to meet the jungle at my return. Starting PGR early.


----------



## JDgreen18

Hey @Babameca I see you used the Sustane fert last year. I saw some at site one and was curious. They had a 10 1 10 +fe seems could be a replacement in my regimen for XGRN.
I would love to hear your experience. Thanks
BTW yard looks great


----------



## Babameca

JDgreen18 said:


> Hey @Babameca I see you used the Sustane fert last year. I saw some at site one and was curious. They had a 10 1 10 +fe seems could be a replacement in my regimen for XGRN.
> I would love to hear your experience. Thanks
> BTW yard looks great


Hey,
I found it awesome as a spring kicker. Mine was SGN 100, so price made me rethink. Instead I will simply do AS granular with SOP (5-0-47). On paper, same chemistry, at half price. I can't match the organic part of sustain, but as of now I can't see a reason of not trying a more cost effective option.
Hope that helps 
Have a great season!
M


----------



## Babameca

Noticed a strange yellowish hue on my lawn. Thought...maybe the snow. Looked closer... and got it right away. My mower came from service (full one I guess). Well the reel to bed knife was so off that I chewed my grass...did not cut!
Lesson learned. Adjusted all and will mow tomorrow. I may also need to dethatch and PGR but will run out of time this weekend. Will have to prioritize. And also afraid, grass may not like it all in one.


----------



## Babameca

PGR down at 5ml early. Will stack over in 2-3 weeks at 12ml, no matter GDD count. Need to halt growth down to be able to mow only weekly. FAS (12-0-0 6% Fe liquid) and AS soluble for a total of 0.15N to spice colour up. Irrigation installed.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great. Now if only the weather would improve. A nice early spring this year, but now below seasonal for a while.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 I am somehow happy about the temps. Cool start of week will allow my PGR to kick in and I won't come back for another slaughter from 2 to 7/8. That, though, will inevitably happen. But all in all it is a part of the learning. It will be a season of compromises for my lawn.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Yeah. Going low is tough when you travel. I get it... the only reason I can do it is that my travels have been cut back due to covid. I used to struggle to keep up with a high hoc 2.25" before covid.


----------



## Nismo

Stunning progress so far.


----------



## Babameca

Nismo said:


> Stunning progress so far.


 Thank you


----------



## DiabeticKripple

My grass isn't even green yet!


----------



## ROJ_3030

Looking great especially this early! These threads are trouble for me, reel mowing will inevitably be in my future.


----------



## Babameca

@DiabeticKripple I feel ya.... 
@ROJ_3030 Thanks man.


----------



## cfinden

Looks insane, nice work!

@DiabeticKripple me too man...


----------



## Babameca

cfinden said:


> Looks insane, nice work!
> 
> @DiabeticKripple me too man...


It is maybe the 6.5lbs N/M I've applied last season? :shocked: :shocked: :smile: :rofl:
No joke, the amount of fert, bio stimulants etc etc, I've sprayed (Covid fever) was not budget friendly!


----------



## Chris LI

I'm looking forward to your PGR/"compromises" plan with only weekly mowing. Lawn looks stunning this early in the season.


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> I'm looking forward to your PGR/"compromises" plan with only weekly mowing. Lawn looks stunning this early in the season.


Thanks. I am also interested how it will turn out. Though, I may not have a full experience. Next few weeks are calling for cool weather here. I am done with my assignment in 3 weeks and will be home. I may try to keep stretched my mowing to evaluate my approach and what is doable with heavy PGR programme.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed Sat and then Sun at 90 degrees. Color was good after the Iron app, but disappeared with the heavy cut. Grass does not like. Was less aggressive, but still removing about 1''. PGR just starts to kick in, so will see next weekend. My B team (my wife) may attempt to mow Thu.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I am in a similar bind.. my front must be at 2-2.5" now.. applied fert a week ago and it has rained every since.. looks bad..


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Send some rain my way, we haven't had any all year! No moisture for at least a month now


----------



## Babameca

DiabeticKripple said:


> Send some rain my way, we haven't had any all year! No moisture for at least a month now


Similar here. My sprinklers are on. Watered Sat, will water again Tue.


----------



## Babameca

Ramped up my game. Mowed, trimmed. 5 products in 3 apps:
5-0-41 spread
Humic sprayed
Kelp, FAS, AS at 0.25N Tank sprayed.
N and K are at 0.4/M. Way lower than last year, same time, but this was planned.
Will post pics mid-week. Have no energy left for show...


----------



## Sinclair

Stuofsci02 said:


> I am in a similar bind.. my front must be at 2-2.5" now.. applied fert a week ago and it has rained every since.. looks bad..


I mowed mid week with the manual reel @ 1", as mine was getting away from me with all the rain, too. One benefit of a small lawn.


----------



## Babameca

Few pics from todays mow. Rushed it, but color slowly improves. Picked up few Poa A plants, way less than last year.
Debating on dropping my pre heat 1lb of N, or get another AS boost.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking good! I already dropped that lb... I am like a kid with money burning a hole in my pocket..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking good! I already dropped that lb... I am like a kid with money burning a hole in my pocket..


 :lol:
I am worse. The question here is a lot of N or a shit load of it! :shock: 
Holding myself down so far.


----------



## doverosx

I'm usually following your lead with N so there's only one thing to do; throw down the N and hope for the best!


----------



## NateDawg24

I know in the past you have said you used Cleary's 3336F to help minimize earthworm castings. I got some to try this year. Have you tried different product rates or what rate have you used?


----------



## Babameca

NateDawg24 said:


> I know in the past you have said you used Cleary's 3336F to help minimize earthworm castings. I got some to try this year. Have you tried different product rates or what rate have you used?


Sevin (original formula and rate) works very well
Imidichloprid (std rate) works ok and is slow
My castings so far are under control. I don't use anything.


----------



## NateDawg24

I was meaning in the past do you remember what rate you used (obviously there isn't label rate for it). 2-4 ounces per gallon?


----------



## TheSwede

Wow, that looks really good, @Babameca! Up here it has been pretty cool until now so the lawn just popped out of dormancy about a week ago or so.

Challenging to keep a pristine lawn with your job situation... Have you considered an Automower? There are kits to lower the HOC on several models, so us with properly levelled lawns can have them mow shorter than what the average joe's lawn allows. Let the robot keep the lawn reasonably short when you're not around and make it pretty with the reel when you're around and feel you have some time to spend on the lawn?


----------



## Babameca

@NateDawg24 Label rates as far as I remember
@TheSwede Thanks man! Auto mower is a disgrace for a lawn enthusiast IMO :smile: I'd rather bringing up to 1.5-2''. But like everything in my work from zero to hero....to zero. I will be around now for awhile. Another fast growing spring saved. I'll live it one day/season at a time


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @NateDawg24 Label rates as far as I remember
> @TheSwede Thanks man! Auto mower is a disgrace for a lawn enthusiast IMO :smile: I'd rather bringing up to 1.5-2''. But like everything in my work from zero to hero....to zero. I will be around now for awhile. Another fast growing spring saved. I'll live it one day/season at a time


Sounds like someone needs to develop an auto-reel mower... with an app. Select the pattern you want, or upload a photo of your dog, it will stripe it into your grass.


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Nahh! The looks I get, the jealousy, while I get my 210lbs puppy striping this thing... priceless.
You know I'm 70% front/side yard on a promoted walking area by the city. Listening in my earbuds this? Damn! Life is good!


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @davegravy Nahh! The looks I get, the jealousy, while I get my 210lbs puppy striping this thing... priceless.
> You know I'm 70% front/side yard on a promoted walking area by the city. Listening in my earbuds this? Damn! Life is good!


Imagine the jealousy increase when you wave to those walking past, sip on your cocktail with feet up in your hammock, all while your auto reel mower puts perfect stripes in your lawn 😛

But yeah I get it.. Then everyone would have one. This way it's an art and labour of love.


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy If I let down the reel mower, I let down my lawn. It is simple. I will never care that much about it if the pleasure to connect with it thru mowing is not there anymore. My aim is not perfect grass, it is the ultimate care. 
This whole journey thought me so much about what I actually do in my professional life . We can talk about in 2 weeks around 2 Crafted beers :lol:


----------



## Babameca

Mowed in opposite direction. Since I slaughtered it few weeks ago strugglers were always present. Colour is just meh.
I know I am low on N input, but density and overall health are A+. Tomorrow is my 1st Azoxy at summer patch rate (learning from last year. soil hit low 60's) and I'll add 50/50 Urea and UMAXX for a total of 0.5N, sprayed. That's before my 1N big pre summer drop of FMS with micros, granular. Will continue:
Kelp and FAS every 14 days
Humic acid, every 3 weeks
Will start phosphites every 14 days soon (on my next FAS/Kelp rotation)


----------



## Babameca

PGR at full throttle by now, growth slowed a bit. Azoxy and Urea (50/50 UMAXX mixed in at 0.4N total) down.
Rapid mow, spread the remaining surfactant (need to buy more). Replaced all cheapie sprinklers with Rainbirds 3000 or 5000 depending of the area. Now I have 90% H-to-H coverage. Played with nozzle GPM's. Thrown cans all around the yard for tonight watering. Colour is still off a bit, but density is crazy. Very few clover plants try to sneak in. Just monitoring for now. Pulled few more Poa. I am thinking I will do the big throw this weekend 1N of 20-0-12. Grass needs food and I know it.


----------



## Babameca

I may have found the underlying issue of the off-colour. My mower keeps on being off. Today, after investigation, 2in in off the leading edge, can't cut paper. All the rest is ok. If I try to tighten up, leading edge grinds badly. I think, this has something to do with the stone my wife hit 2 weeks ago. I have who to fix, but no transportation to get there....ehhh the joy of reel mowing...
20% of my blades are teared up badly and that creates a yellow hue across the yard....for me. People passing by still touch it to see if it is real grass.


----------



## Nismo

Babameca said:


> 20% of my blades are teared up badly and that creates a yellow hue across the yard....for me. People passing by still touch it to see if it is real grass.


You gotta love how hard we are on ourselves. These two older guys stopped to chat the other day while i was out cutting to let me know how impressed they were with my lawn. I couldn't just take the compliment and had to show them everywhere that I'm failing / need improvement. One guy said "Have you seen everyone esle's grass? Just take the damn compliment" He was right.


----------



## Babameca

@Nismo I know man... OCD is not a good thing....but is the only thing that propels beyond everyone's most wild expectations...


----------



## Nismo

Lets call it the quest to some kinda perfection. OCD can be rather debilitating and take over your entire life. Although we spend a lot of time thinking about the grass, detailing the cars, other hobbies we like to get lost into, i don't think any of us are loosing sleep over it when it goes sideways.

We just want stuff to be nice, or at least WAY better than our scumbag neighbors and their dandelion fields.


----------



## Chris LI

Nismo said:


> We just want stuff to be nice, or at least WAY better than our scumbag neighbors and their dandelion fields.


Ain't that the truth! Although, I really do like my immediate neighbors. Lol


----------



## Babameca

Colour finally came! Overnight. The 2 last apps I've done start paying off. I need to mow (mower is in the repair shop) but apples to apples grass got 2 notches darker. Heat starts hurting it, but weather cools down in 2 days.
Few pics at full sun right above me.


----------



## BBLOCK

Not bad for a guy living on the road... &#128514;


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> Not bad for a guy living on the road... 😂


The thing is that I got promoted from homeless to housewife... :mrgreen: :lol: . Home for the last 2 weeks, and not much travelling on the horizon.


----------



## Chris LI

You can see some of that deep blue-green coming in. What percentage would you guesstimate of the 50/50 N mix released so far of the .4 lbs N? At the small pitch-putt course I used to have, we sprayed .25 lbs of UMAXX every 3-4 weeks on the greens in the spring/early summer, if I remember correctly. Now that I'm trying more spray apps of N, I'm trying to gauge amount/frequency of application. Looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI Thanks man. Huge problems with mower. Still chews 2in across reel length. So, I hate the look...
was SO to show off for early summer, but this will wait.
I would 'guesstimate', based on UMAXX 6-7 weeks release time and not in a linear way, by week 2 70% (50/50 mix) is absorbed. I don't see a use of UMAXX in spoon feeding but only when you want to stretch apps. Overlapping apps will create a steady supply of N. 3-4 weeks intervals makes a lot of sense for UMAXX to be cost effective (labour savings). I don't have truly a reason to go less frequent than every other week (PGR and all the cocktail with it goes down at this frequency in the summer). In the hot of the summer, I may do .25 50/50 again all mixed together every time PGR 'expires'.
When PGR starts stretching out than moving to higher UMAXX % would be heavier, but it will be time for the fall blitz. Bottom line, my 30lbs 100% soluble UMAXX may last me forever.
To cover up for inconsistency and as base layer I still use very slow release (PSCU Urea) 'big' drop of 1N now and late summer. All my personal opinion.


----------



## Babameca

Rapid update. Mowed after 5 days (mower returned 3 times back to service center). Finally cut quality is at my expectations.
Applied Aquatrols granular 2 weeks ago and ran out. Was able to get the Revolution. Not cheap, but will last me 3 years.
Some Powdery Mildew appeared, but not stressed with it. the 20-0-12 at 0.9N went down too.
Pulled the trigger on the Bannerman mini topper with sand drum. I am late for top dressing, but will make it happen.
Another crazy travel week and then, I will have more time to take care of everything properly.


----------



## davegravy

Looks good! Still some torn blades but they take a while to grow out with PGR.

Please do a review when you can on the Bannerman. A few of us in Toronto have discussed buying one. @Chuuurles @Spartacus


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy I will! Just hunting for sand and asking myself if I am ready to jump on the USGA one. Budget dries down this year faster than anticipated. May ask if they can do milk run. Many neighbours caught into the lawn fire by now :lol:


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @davegravy I will! Just hunting for sand and asking myself if I am ready to jump on the USGA one. Budget dries down this year faster than anticipated. May ask if they can do milk run. Many neighbours caught into the lawn fire by now :lol:


Thanks. In addition to sand I'm curious how well the sand drum works for peat moss, if you have an opportunity to try. I probably have more renos in my future 😛


----------



## Tassoty

Babameca said:


> Rapid update. Mowed after 5 days (mower returned 3 times back to service center). Finally cut quality is at my expectations.
> Applied Aquatrols granular 2 weeks ago and ran out. Was able to get the Revolution. Not cheap, but will last me 3 years.
> Some Powdery Mildew appeared, but not stressed with it. the 20-0-12 at 0.9N went down too.
> Pulled the trigger on the Bannerman mini topper with sand drum. I am late for top dressing, but will make it happen.
> Another crazy travel week and then, I will have more time to take care of everything properly.


 It looks like carpet.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is nice to have neighbors with good looking lawns as it improoves the entire neighborhood.
That thing on the left isn't sand trap it is my neighbor's front yard. As I have mostly PRG in the front I am considering reno and convert to KBG just so I can convince him to put some seeds down.


----------



## Babameca

@Tassoty Your grass looks awesome man. I wouldn't kill it for someone else .


----------



## Tassoty

It looks good from a distance but if you look closer you will see many small dots from the worm castings and it is a bit bumpy. It does get a lot smoother after verticutting but the PRG can't recover good and fill in and I have very small amount of KBG in the mix. I am verticutting and rolling qute often to make it nice and flat but the small dots disappear only after overseeding. I realy like to make it look like yours one of these days, that real mowed grass is killer.


----------



## Babameca

Did not update for awhile. 7 days away from home, my wife learned not to break the reel :lol:.
Mowed 2 days ago. PGR and the cocktail I normally add went down. Added .20N of 100% UMAXX. Yesterday sprayed Humic acid. Grass holds very well with the heat we experience (low to mid 90's). May have found a patch Poa T, but need to further investigate. I don't see stolons nor color is lime green. Azoxy expires. Will follow with Propi at 2oz for my suspected summer patch problem from last year. Zero Dollar spot detected at 50% chance.


----------



## Babameca

Forgot to mention 2 milestones.
1. Had the enormous pleasure to meet ON THEIR LAWNS with @Stuofsci02 and @davegravy . They not only endured my presence, but I had a blast with both. Thank you boys! You are welcome to my home anytime!
2. 10 tons of 80/20 USGA sand is on its way. The mini top dresser is already home. Had some wet sand left from last year to try the thing. I have to adjust the front brush to drop more material. As of now I'll wait for the real event, but I have some doubts about effort/time major savings. I'm late for pre summer app, but weather cools down and will go for it.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> The mini top dresser is already home. Had some wet sand left from last year to try the thing. I have to adjust the front brush to drop more material. As of now I'll wait for the real event, but I have some doubts about effort/time major savings.


Doubts about time savings? That's not good news :?


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mini top dresser is already home. Had some wet sand left from last year to try the thing. I have to adjust the front brush to drop more material. As of now I'll wait for the real event, but I have some doubts about effort/time major savings.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubts about time savings? That's not good news :?
Click to expand...

I noticed @Shindoman sold his..

Beautiful property and lawn Babameca!


----------



## Shindoman

Chuuurles said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mini top dresser is already home. Had some wet sand left from last year to try the thing. I have to adjust the front brush to drop more material. As of now I'll wait for the real event, but I have some doubts about effort/time major savings.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubts about time savings? That's not good news :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed @Shindoman sold his..
> 
> Beautiful property and lawn Babameca!
Click to expand...

The main reason I sold mine was storage space. Now that my lawn is almost dead flat and my topdressings are just a light dress (300lbs. Per 1K). I'll use dried sand spread with my Lesco rotary except when I aerate. I aerated 2 weeks ago and used a 1/2 yard or so of sand spread quickly with a shovel and worked in with a drag mat. I only have 2000 sq ft. But I must say the Bannerman was invaluable for the last few years.


----------



## Chuuurles

Shindoman said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubts about time savings? That's not good news :?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed @Shindoman sold his..
> 
> Beautiful property and lawn Babameca!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main reason I sold mine was storage space. Now that my lawn is almost dead flat and my topdressings are just a light dress (300lbs. Per 1K). I'll use dried sand spread with my Lesco rotary except when I aerate. I aerated 2 weeks ago and used a 1/2 yard or so of sand spread quickly with a shovel and worked in with a drag mat. I only have 2000 sq ft. But I must say the Bannerman was invaluable for the last few years.
Click to expand...

That's great to hear, I have a lot of levelling to do.

Sorry for hijacking the journal!


----------



## davegravy

Shindoman said:


> Now that my lawn is almost dead flat and my topdressings are just a light dress (300lbs. Per 1K)


Want.

You had me at "dead flat" 😛


----------



## Shindoman

davegravy said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my lawn is almost dead flat and my topdressings are just a light dress (300lbs. Per 1K)
> 
> 
> 
> Want.
> 
> You had me at "dead flat" 😛
Click to expand...

Lol, 
We had a pretty decent base from our yard being renovated 7 yrs ago. It was a lot of work and I got a bit carried away using one of these. 
https://www.dewalt.com/NA/product/images/3000x3000x96/DW090PK/DW090PK_A1.jpg


----------



## Babameca

W@davegravy Sand was way too wet and brushes are not adjusted. I may jump the gun too fast. Let me try it with the new batch of sand.


----------



## Shindoman

Babameca said:


> [email protected] Sand was way too wet and brushes are not adjusted. I may jump the gun too fast. Let me try it with the new batch of sand.


I used to get the sand a week or so before I need it and keep it covered if rain is forecast. It takes a little bit of experimenting but once you get the brushes adjusted it will work great. Give the Bannerman a rock once in a while and go forwards and backwards. Good luck!


----------



## Babameca

@Shindoman I hope for it to work! 10 tons (5 now and 5 in fall) is heck a lot of sand to drop by hand. 3 guys 7h every time...and aching bodies next day. I tried covering it (top and bottom) but water somehow was finding its way in. FYI it is 80/20. Peat moss obviously kept it from drying. May had to order straight sand. Bags are available too, but it is price prohibitive for that amount for me. Thanks for chiming in! Bought it also based on your feedback back in the days.


----------



## Shindoman

@Babameca I tried Peat Moss once. If I remember correctly I didn't like it because it had bits of wood chips or fibers that took a long time to decompose. The bagged sand is not cheap. I think I paid $10 a bag for the greens grade 1mm. Pallet quantity only. 35 bags. Not delivered.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Forgot to mention 2 milestones.
> 1. Had the enormous pleasure to meet ON THEIR LAWNS with @Stuofsci02 and @davegravy . They not only endured my presence, but I had a blast with both. Thank you boys! You are welcome to my home anytime!
> 2. 10 tons of 80/20 USGA sand is on its way. The mini top dresser is already home. Had some wet sand left from last year to try the thing. I have to adjust the front brush to drop more material. As of now I'll wait for the real event, but I have some doubts about effort/time major savings. I'm late for pre summer app, but weather cools down and will go for it.


Was a blast to have you come by. You're welcome here any time!


----------



## Babameca

Sand is in, equipment is ready. Here it goes again, hoping to spare the backpain this time. Will test and adjust drop rate tomorrow. May have to do the yard in sections, planning for no help this time.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I want to see this..


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> I want to see this..


ME too! Shovelie Shovelie


----------



## Tassoty

@Babameca Have you noticed any significant raise in the soil level after topdressing? That is a lot of sand. Is that your second or third?


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Babameca .. will that thing do peatmoss?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 @davegravy That...may work. I did the front in 45 min....alone. 500sqf. Not sure how much sand went down, but based on my calculation (you 2 engineers know better) of volume and sand density I may have laid down 500kg. Pile is...as big :lol: but I trust my calcs. Now it is more work to pass the levelling rake, than to spread the sand. I'll get a drag mat over for the weekend and plan to drop the 5 tons planned.
This thing is HEAVY when full. Rolling on the back wheels is surprisingly easy but when you start turning the drum...you push. In my case I get some pace before dropping to 4 wheels. Otherwise I get stuck with my 2-3% elevation change. Going down hill is an option too, but less efficient.
The solid drum will work for anything that is sieved. Stu, if peat is 'clean' that will rock!
@Tassoty Did not notice any! 10 tons equal to 1/4 inch and it gets mixed with the soil after awhile. I still have remaining's of the 'sand cap' from last year, but height may not have changed.


----------



## Nismo

Stuofsci02 said:


> I want to see this..


Ditto... this should be good. @Babameca - we're all excited for this project.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 @davegravy That...may work. I did the front in 45 min....alone. 500sqf. Not sure how much sand went down, but based on my calculation (you 2 engineers know better) of volume and sand density I may have laid down 500kg. Pile is...as big :lol: but I trust my calcs. Now it is more work to pass the levelling rake, than to spread the sand. I'll get a drag mat over for the weekend and plan to drop the 5 tons planned.
> This thing is HEAVY when full. Rolling on the back wheels is surprisingly easy but when you start turning the drum...you push. In my case I get some pace before dropping to 4 wheels. Otherwise I get stuck with my 2-3% elevation change. Going down hill is an option too, but less efficient.
> The solid drum will work for anything that is sieved. Stu, if peat is 'clean' that will rock!
> @Tassoty Did not notice any! 10 tons equal to 1/4 inch and it gets mixed with the soil after awhile. I still have remaining's of the 'sand cap' from last year, but height may not have changed.


You told me how much that fancy spreader was when you were at my house last weekend, but I forget. Can you confirm the cost and brand? I would like to own one of these...


----------



## Babameca

@Nismo That includes me :lol:
Mowed and dropped another 500-600kg along the street stripe.
So far, my rough calculation are:
Manual spreading: 21 labour hours for 4 tons. Drag mat is a must have plus levelling rake, brush
Top dresser: estimated so far 8 labour hours for 4 tons. Drag mat not needed. Flat (read no denivelation) yards will need less time. Pushing this thing uphill is a workout, spreading is impossible. 10 feet view looks like there is no sand. Way better penetration.
Watered for a few minutes to cool down the sand. Last year almost killed a patch of grass, by dropping hot material.
Will try to get myself filmed when I do the next section to give everyone an idea.
My neighbour is excited to work on a retrofit Li-Ion powered solution . I will let him enjoy his hobby, but only next season we may have a prototype to test :lol:


----------



## Shindoman

Let's see a pic of the spread pattern from your Bannerman before dragging it in.


----------



## BBLOCK

Be easier to rent a self propelled one. Or get a donkey... Lol


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK I wish any of those 2 options was available!!!


----------



## Babameca

Alright. Another sand drop. I adjusted to rear brush to reduce drag. Drum is not perfectly round IMO, so I have uneven restriction. Enough sand has dried on top of the pile. I will scoop 1-2 shovels of more wet one, to reduce leaking, and then top up with dry.
In 3h + 1.5h wifie help I did all right side and front. It redid street side and front this way. 3500sqf. NOT too shabby for 4.5h labour hours! Had to water for few mins to cool down the sand. Grass started to get stressed in minutes. I am used to this.
I can really see this time the dips being filled in. Here are some pics of before/after


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nice!


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Nice!


I forgot to mention the amount of Tylenol it takes... :roll:


----------



## BBLOCK

Good work mate, make that lawn more smooth for the wife to mow! &#128527;


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK I would have left it VERY bouncy, if this was the case :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

So, it looks like the top dresser is a winner.. are you going to try some peat in it?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Have none left. I use it only for reno's.
Yes it works. It is a hell of a workout. But not for long I hope. My neighbour is on it :bandit:


----------



## Babameca

Top dressed the 'other' side of the lawn on Sat. It took only 2.5h for 2 guys. All in all about 3-3.5 tons went down over 6500sqf. With some direct sun, lawn was not excited. Watered a bit to cool it down. On Sunday SOP went down at 1lbs K/M. Later on, Propi at 2oz and Revolution at 6oz mixed in were sprayed and watered.
Rain on the radar. I'll wait for it to help with the recovery and will mow Wed. Will post pics then.
Ordered 2 side strip sprinklers. Will keep on perfecting my above ground irrigation. Was able so far to eliminate all existing weak spots....and create only 2 new ones. Those are very easy to give extra water to with a manual sprinkler once in awhile.


----------



## Babameca

Disease I had last year is back! About 2 weeks earlier and in a very limited location for now. Grass pulls off with no roots.
First 2 pics (the brown/yellow spots, rest is sand).
The rain woke up everything. The rest looks very good. Last picture, 2 days after sand top dressing at probably 1.5'' by now.


----------



## Babameca

Just mowed half of the yard. Staggered mowing due to sand down times being different. Had 1/2'' of rain which helped with...everything. From this angle looks good, but sand is still very present looking on top of it. Canopy is much denser this year and the topdressing refuses to sink in. May play with the brush tomorrow.


----------



## Babameca

Disease is suddenly at halt. I may assume that propi at 2oz and cooler weather contributed to this. If I consider that azoxy was done 4 weeks ago, it confirms the suspicion for summer patch. It faded... May do Velista on my next cycle to keep propi for the snow mold app late fall.
I reconfigured a section of my irrigation, gaining additional sprinkler head (2gpm) and covering better a section that had no overlapping.
Few broadleafs (plantain mostly) are popping in the grass, but I leave them be. They are so discouraged by the low mow.
Nutsedge came back, but only in a flowerbed. None in the lawn so far. Pulled off.
Problem area with high worms population is under control but it needs another treatment. Will be done.
Trimmed bushes that were out of the control. The cedar fence is coming next. A saving of 400$.
Will also trim a tree (have no idea what it is) that LOVES to shred branches! It looks half dead, but it is doing just great?
And finally my beloved friend and owner of OJ is in hospital in bad shape. Will visit him tomorrow.


----------



## Baretta

I noticed your Bannerman doesn't have the vibration plate inside the topdresser. Maybe the SD model doesn't come with one or does it? Mine is entended for organic material such as peat or loam. Even with the vibration plate the peat mildy wet was clogging a lot. Did you have any challenges with wet sand?


----------



## Babameca

@Baretta Did you play with the adjustment plates? I would say, wet sand (mildly wet) tend to stick to the roller which reduces drop rate. Also, once adjusted for wetter sand, filling up with drier material will make it 'leak'. I'll start with 2 shovels of wet one to 'clog' the opening then fill up with more dry one. Overall, this thing saves me 70% of the time it took to do it all by hand. Is it the ultimate tool, no. Is it the only one available at this price to do the work way faster, yes.


----------



## doverosx

I'm hesitant to spray propi on my lawn because of the fear of "not the right product creating more resistance, etc", but last year I used it and it was incredible. It worked to knock the fungus issues down to a low amount.

I'll definitely look at spraying in fall because mold was terrible for me despite not using potassium in the fall.

Hope OJ is getting better!


----------



## Babameca

Double mow for the first time for the last 2 weeks.
Light was just right for pictures. Worms do their damage, but hoping to slow them down soon. Found 2 patches of Poa. One looks to me as Poa T. The other one was pulled out.
T-Nex expired today as well as my cocktail, so I am hoping with the new app tomorrow, things will perk up even further.
Every single day of delay or advanced spray will give 4-5% of a difference in reduction rate over next 2 weeks, which is pretty significant IMO.
Nature was generous giving us another 1/2'' of rain and 1'' more to come in 2 days. Will mix in 0.25N/M of 100% UMAXX. Love the effect of the whole thing so far.


----------



## jskierko

Laid down some nice stripes for your neighbor mowing in the background to follow (I always seem to find random things in pictures- probably the "I Spy" books my 5 year old has me do). Color is on point!


----------



## Babameca

@jskierko :lol: I noticed that post...posting! Helped that guy last summer with his reno. Now he is simply trying to keep up .


----------



## Babameca

PGR, magic cocktail and UMAXX at 0.25N/M down. Decent amount of rain on the forecast.


----------



## Baretta

Babameca said:


> @Baretta Did you play with the adjustment plates? I would say, wet sand (mildly wet) tend to stick to the roller which reduces drop rate. Also, once adjusted for wetter sand, filling up with drier material will make it 'leak'. I'll start with 2 shovels of wet one to 'clog' the opening then fill up with more dry one. Overall, this thing saves me 70% of the time it took to do it all by hand. Is it the ultimate tool, no. Is it the only one available at this price to do the work way faster, yes.


Yes, tried the different settings. Smallest seemed to work best but still clogging. Could be that the Premier stuff still has large pieces of mulch causing the issue. Agreed. Just have play around with it. Even allowing the peat to dry out a little bit.


----------



## Babameca

Reversed stripes (long overdue) mow. The long awaited rain barely hit 1/4'' as per my weather station. Fired the irrigation.
Front lawn corner seems bold, but after inspection, the sand did not sink in there yet. The last year disease can be seen around the non parking sign. It is on halt for now. Damage is minor. Azoxy will go down by the end of the week preventively and as planned.


----------



## BBLOCK

looking tight,

you must be known in the neighborhood as the guy with the never ending pile of sand in his driveway lol


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK Hahaha. True, even though, they are normally so impressed by the lawn, that the sand passes unnoticed :lol: . I already thought, how I can minimize the waiting time for the remaining sand, but ordering 2 times a year is really a very costly option (350$ per delivery). Also failed to 'share' Most of my neighbours are not at this stage of their lawn journey and may never be.


----------



## Babameca

Did not mow for 5 days. Growth slowed down. PGR is perfectly dosed. To my taste.
Disease slowly progresses along the street. Put down azoxy at propi expiry date. It's all I can do. Switching to Velista at next cycle or sooner if DS hits. Model shows severe pressure for next week.
Spot sprayed some broadleaf weed...from a bottle....and burned the lawn :lol:. I was expecting it at those high temp and considering the 'hot' 4 way I put down (Par 3 plus triclopyr at 1/2 rate). Mist spray bottle from 3-4'' puts way more liquid too. I will go with half concentration next time. Weeds, of course are completely smoked after 48h.


----------



## Babameca

Just an update with no pics today.
1. Mowed double pass, trimmed properly (it has been awhile since I spent that much time on the lawn)
2. PGR 'cocktail' is down as per the tracker. Growth is steady low.
3. Disease is taking its thing down. I kept on trying to understand what may have gone off, and I think I figured it out. Being a root disease (whatever the heck the pathogen is) watering right after app is very important. Well, my irrigation is not perfect. I first thought, drought may have caused (help) the problem to spread. Now, I consider improper watering in in some areas caused product NOT to sufficiently protect. The only thing I will change next year, is to make sure that areas with low water rate, get manually watered in right after fungicide app.
4. Earth worms are at bay and spots start filling in.
Next will be Revolution along with Prodiamine (2nd app)
Few days later, SOP at 1/2lb/M
This is how it looks so far. Lower than last year:


----------



## doverosx

Great update! I've joined the azoxy club but it looks like you're ahead on N ;-). I'll spray propi when this heat comes to an end and my smoked out weeds/grass (from speedzone) grows out.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx I am an N junky :lol: Barely holding myself. I will also change my propi app. Will start with this early spring on top of PGR. Growth in May is so furious, I may be able to hold it down. Some yellowing for 1-2 weeks really does not bother me as long as I don't have to slaughter the s&*t out of my lawn in May. Velista during the hot months will do for Dollar spot and Anthracnose with no regulating effect. Keep on learning!


----------



## doverosx

Always learning, that's for sure!


----------



## Babameca

Time for some pics.
Prodiamine #2 (earlier, weed pressure is very high) at min rate, Revolution and 1lb/M of K down from 5-0-41 SOP.
Disease is limited but it takes its final stake, killing the affected areas. The rest looks pretty good after an inch of rain.
Worms activity is down to nill.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


>


This one looks especially good! So dark and lush, nice work.


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Thanks man. That part has zero issues this season. Last season was the first to exhibit the disease (close to the rocks) but the fastest to recover. Partially shaded by a tree and later by the house, also helps. I am still considering to have anthracnose. It starts as foliar so my soil treatments will be less effective. I may add Daconil in high heat periods to my calendar. And then again I add phosphites to my PGR's that are at 2.5 for this pathogen... I am perplexed.
Interestingly one of the KBG cultivars is showing very high resistance. In problem areas (from last and this year) blades are wider which shows that grass that died did not recover, but that this single cultivar spread out. From where, don't sign me in for a monostand! :lol:


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> In problem areas (from last and this year) blades are wider which shows that grass that died did not recover, but that this single cultivar spread out. From where, don't sign me in for a monostand! :lol:


Hopefully it's Award, right @Stuofsci02 :shock:


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> In problem areas (from last and this year) blades are wider which shows that grass that died did not recover, but that this single cultivar spread out. From where, don't sign me in for a monostand! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's Award, right @Stuofsci02 :shock:
Click to expand...

Yeah.. would be nice, but not if it's fat bladed…. What was in your guys mix…?


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> In problem areas (from last and this year) blades are wider which shows that grass that died did not recover, but that this single cultivar spread out. From where, don't sign me in for a monostand! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's Award, right @Stuofsci02 :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. would be nice, but not if it's fat bladed…. What was in your guys mix…?
Click to expand...

Mine was similar to yours I think. NuGlade instead of everest and a bit more PRG

25% Award Kentucky Bluegrass
25% Beyond Kentucky Bluegrass
25% NuGlade Kentucky Bluegrass
25% CSI Perennial Ryegrass


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's Award, right @Stuofsci02 :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. would be nice, but not if it's fat bladed…. What was in your guys mix…?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was similar to yours I think. NuGlade instead of everest and a bit more PRG
> 
> 25% Award Kentucky Bluegrass
> 25% Beyond Kentucky Bluegrass
> 25% NuGlade Kentucky Bluegrass
> 25% CSI Perennial Ryegrass
Click to expand...

Ok I originally ordered the same thing but without the PRG…. Now I am Award only :shock:


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. would be nice, but not if it's fat bladed…. What was in your guys mix…?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was similar to yours I think. NuGlade instead of everest and a bit more PRG
> 
> 25% Award Kentucky Bluegrass
> 25% Beyond Kentucky Bluegrass
> 25% NuGlade Kentucky Bluegrass
> 25% CSI Perennial Ryegrass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I originally ordered the same thing but without the PRG…. Now I am Award only :shock:
Click to expand...

What @Babameca's not telling you is that "disease spot" in the corner is actually just from peeling into his driveway at high speed and jumping the curb a bit too often. 😛

... Tesla drivers...


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy :lol:
@Stuofsci02 BTW, the CSI....is weird... SO Dark! Way darker than the rest and it spreads in a way I took it first Poa T! Poa T darker than KBG :lol: So I looked closer and saw the shiny back of the blades with the pink bottom... Rhizomes are wayyy too close to the surface almost like stolons. But the colour :O


----------



## Babameca

PGR down combined with my cocktail (minus UMAXX) plus Velista.
Decided to skip Nitrogen for this round. Planning to throw down the app No2 at 1N of 20-0-12 beginning of August and start the N blitz 2 weeks later. This way I'll end the season at roughly 5.5 for N and 3.5 for K.
Disease advances very slowly. It should start the recovering stage few weeks from now as per my experience from last year.
Colour is decent. Growth pace is up a notch (adjusted the PGR rate).
Work load is at an edge of another tsunami. Will be extremely busy for the next 6 weeks. But lawn does not need me that often right now.


----------



## Tassoty

@Babameca the description you provide in your journal is almost as it came out of the superintendand's work book. I love your dedication. :thumbup:


----------



## Babameca

@Tassoty that's really to keep myself up-to-date as well for next year. I am glad to share with whoever would profit from it. Pictures become redundant if posted frequently at this stage of my lawn journey.


----------



## doverosx

5.5lbs of N baby!


----------



## Babameca

doverosx said:


> 5.5lbs of N baby!


Scaling down :shock: . Was at 6.2 last season


----------



## Babameca

A picture that better shows the green vs green (for some that may (and did) think I am a Photo Shop professional).
Neighbour's lawn is well maintained mid tier 8 years old KBG sod.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That's what I'm talking about, and why I killed my lawn…


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> That's what I'm talking about, and why I killed my lawn…


Yeah...but opted out of the wide bladed one... :? :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Babameca

No stripes mow. Ran against. Cut so many strugglers I've had for weeks. Colour IMO is off the charts for this time of the season.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Whats happening in the fungas corner.. You conveniently cut it off on all the photos...


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Whats happening in the fungas corner.. You conveniently cut it off on all the photos...


The corner you are referring to is not bad actually. No change since last time I showed the damage. You can see minor damage at the last picture middle bottom


----------



## Chris LI

Babameca said:


> Colour IMO is off the charts for this time of the season.


Absolutely! How are the growing conditions now? It looks like the roasting that was going on awhile back is a distant memory.


----------



## BBLOCK

I bet the colour looks even better in person

Looking great you should do a side by side from last July


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI Heat recessed, but more important rain is on point. No too much, not too little. I watered 2 times so far in July. Had a growth rush few days back, but higher rate of PGR put a halt on it. Going back your spring question, it is possible to only mow once a week, but with heavy regulation and NOT in May.. It is impossible to hold growth in spring.
@BBLOCK Very light dependable. Looks best at heavy overcast. Looks better in person for sure. Anyone coming to visit agrees so.


----------



## Babameca

I have to keep on digging. Pulled some infected grass and examined at 100x on my daughter's microscope.
I am far from being an expert, but can definitely see crown black specks (2nd pic) and some almost transparent formation with 'wings' on the necrotic root. I though it to be a sand particle first, but then it is clearly visible it has an extension to the left.
Whoever that may know what it may be, let me know. I am perplexed and start considering away from fungus, but some insect infestation. No grubs found.
@g-man You have see tons of pics.
@Green what do you guys think
I lean over Necrotic ring spot.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed. 5 days apart. PGR does its job. The 1lb of N from 20-0-12 starts working its way. Colour is awesome.
Heat is back and disease progresses slowly. Waiting on lab pathogen results, but I have done anything I know of preventively and does not seem to work. Ryan's latest video suggests billbug. It fits the bill as of timing, damage type, but not the fact I used Acelepryn in April...
Building my strategy for next season.


----------



## doverosx

The yellow along the curb is the insect damage? That's pretty wild if you ask me!


----------



## Babameca

doverosx said:


> The yellow along the curb is the insect damage? That's pretty wild if you ask me!


It's widely spread. This is the worst. Still to confirm what it is. Last season all this recovered nicely by end of September.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Mowed. 5 days apart. PGR does its job. The 1lb of N from 20-0-12 starts working its way. Colour is awesome.
> Heat is back and disease progresses slowly. Waiting on lab pathogen results, but I have done anything I know of preventively and does not seem to work. Ryan's latest video suggests billbug. It fits the bill as of timing, damage type, but not the fact I used Acelepryn in April...
> Building my strategy for next season.


Aside from the damage near the curb,your colour is amazing. I hoping that's the Award.. lol


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 25% in the mix. Not the main player. But any Midnight family cultivar will certainly give you the same vibe. And you perfectly master how to push the right buttons. Not concerned at all about the looks of your Reno.


----------



## situman

Lawnboys lawn seems to have the same glow and he has award as well.


----------



## Babameca

The lawn seems to start the recovery period, no matter the heat wave. It has nothing to do with heat damage. Preliminary pathogen report shows no Necrotic Ring spot damage. Waiting on the final. The 20-0-12 kicks a**. Lawn looks amazing. Dogs pee officially on my front lot. Will be plugging this weekend and put a camera to watch. Mow after 6 days planned and PGR+cocktail will go down later afternoon. Pics to come soon. Full weeks away are over for now.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got some pics…. Would love to see that deep green!


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Got some pics…. Would love to see that deep green!


It is way beyond what I was prepping for after my week away. I was to see fungus, further extending damage and poor looks due to the 90+ temps for the last week and counting. That thing was laughing at me being so wrong. Well the pee spots suck!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some pics…. Would love to see that deep green!
> 
> 
> 
> It is way beyond what I was prepping for after my week away. I was to see fungus, further extending damage and poor looks due to the 90+ temps for the last week and counting. That thing was laughing at me being so wrong. Well the pee spots suck!
Click to expand...

I think you just over fertilized... You are an N man...


----------



## Babameca

Mow day. Sun washes some of the colour, but it is easy to compare to neighbours lawns. Growth was pretty modest for a 6 days gap. The heat slowed everything down, but not the recovery of the damaged areas. The only question left is, is it because of the carbaryl or the end of the problem. Lawn started recovering last season at the same point, but way slower. So I'll guess the juice has to do with it. Dog pee spot was plugged from the 'farm'
Some creeping fescue made it from my neighbour to my lot (last picture bottom left)


----------



## Stuofsci02

Tenacity on the creeping fescue..buhbye..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Tenacity on the creeping fescue..buhbye..


Did not think about that. Thanks! Will take care next year probably.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tenacity on the creeping fescue..buhbye..
> 
> 
> 
> Did not think about that. Thanks! Will take care next year probably.
Click to expand...

Everyone is using tenacity for everything. Might as well use it for something…


----------



## Babameca

Final soil and roots/leaf tissue pathogen report is out. Nemathods soil count was also performed.
Presence of Curvularia sp. on leafs, Abundance of Microdochium in soil and no high nematodes count.
Bottom line: No Necrotic ring spot or summer patch found.
Microdochium can cause Anthracnose root rot but it is most common on Poa A and bent.
Treatment for snow mold will continue and scale tilts towards insects infestation.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Babameca said:


> Final soil and roots/leaf tissue pathogen report is out. Nemathods soil count was also performed.
> Presence of Curvularia sp. on leafs, Abundance of Microdochium in soil and no high nematodes count.
> Bottom line: No Necrotic ring spot or summer patch found.
> Microdochium can cause Anthracnose root rot but it is most common on Poa A and bent.
> Treatment for snow mold will continue and scale tilts towards insects infestation.


Thanks for sharing...I badly need to invest in one of these before next year. A preventative fungicide rotation didn't break my bank but knowing exactly what I'm protecting against as you have done is key.


----------



## Babameca

Well a first for this lawn. Massive outbreak of Brown Patch. Overnight. I was assuming we are out of the heat and stopped preventive 4 weeks ago. We've been at the mid 90's and 80-90% humidity for 3 days, 4 more on the forecast. It was overcast as well. Perfect recipe for this to show up. Velista goes down tonight at curative. Lesson learned.
Most of the serious damage is in my back yard, where I did not fully renovate.


----------



## bernstem

I have been seeing a bit of something similar here in St. Louis as well. This week will be fun with 95 degree weather.


----------



## PANICiii

I'm in the same area as you and I have BP (and rust) but much worst than you. My lawn is nowhere as good as yours in the first place so cannot really compare. Seeing all the fungus problems in my lawn right now is helping me to start understanding the effects of not feeding/treating my lawn properly. I'm still very noob - it's my second lawn care season.


----------



## Babameca

@bernstem And I just wasted 30$ worth of product :lol: Just finished and 1/8'' of rain poured down. Still debating if I do low rate next morning. Damm it.
@PANICiii I don't know why I play test games this year. I knew I will have problems, but calmly sat and watched coming in my face. 2 months on preventive program is a must in our climate.


----------



## bernstem

What did you put down? Most fungicides are upward systemic and 1/8 inch of rain just moves it to the roots where it is taken up and transported to the leaves.


----------



## Babameca

@bernstem Velista and yes it is XLM. This is why I debate with myself... You think, this should work as is?


----------



## bernstem

Babameca said:


> @bernstem Velista and yes it is XLM. This is why I debate with myself... You think, this should work as is?


You will be fine. I wouldn't bother re-applying. I routinely water in Velista with 0.1-0.2 inches of irrigation.


----------



## Babameca

@bernstem way to go then. Freed up my morning for mowing . Thanks! We drop in mid 70's just 4 days from now and fall starts here.


----------



## Babameca

Rapid mow (single pass). Heat is unbearable (mid 90's). Being careful with any watering, due to the fungus. Glad I caught it early. Front yard has multiple spots but barely noticeable. I doubt I can wish anymore colour wise.


----------



## Chuuurles

Looks fantastic. All those curves on the corner are very pleasing to me.


----------



## Babameca

Chuuurles said:


> Looks fantastic. All those curves on the corner are very pleasing to me.


Thanks! Mowing around is a chore though... and again I wouldn't change my yard for easier job. Love it as it is.


----------



## Chuuurles

Babameca said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic. All those curves on the corner are very pleasing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Mowing around is a chore though... and again I wouldn't change my yard for easier job. Love it as it is.
Click to expand...

Just realized u are managing a 26" mower on this property.. respect ! I assumed u had a 22"


----------



## Babameca

@Chuuurles More precisely, a 205lbs, moody mastiff


----------



## Chuuurles

LOL! I weigh 145lbs and owned a GM1600 for 2 months, so I know exactly what u mean. Lawn mower weighed a lot more than me and it was boss ha ha .


----------



## BBLOCK

Chuuurles said:


> LOL! I weigh 145lbs and owned a GM1600 for 2 months, so I know exactly what u mean. Lawn mower weighed a lot more than me and it was boss ha ha .


145lbs? Feather weight!


----------



## davegravy

BBLOCK said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I weigh 145lbs and owned a GM1600 for 2 months, so I know exactly what u mean. Lawn mower weighed a lot more than me and it was boss ha ha .
> 
> 
> 
> 145lbs? Feather weight!
Click to expand...

So light he can already walk on his reno without damaging it.

Watch out for that hawk nesting in your backyard @Chuuurles , you might be the next chipmunk snack 😂😛


----------



## Babameca

Due for PGR tomorrow. And I had to take a strategical and painful decision. As a top athlete, a bodybuilder or whoever reached the top of what is possible, this is hardly sustainable.
I've found a decent amount of 'premium' bentgrass in my yard. Ignoring it for long enough. It looks and feels great. But I know, sooner than later it will choke and take over. It is dark green, velvety smooth. Based on that I believe it has been a contamination in my seed to start with. @davegravy has pics in his journal.
To my 'famous' mix tomorrow goes 5oz/acre of mesotrione. Once flashed bent will receive a spot app at same rate 2 times 2-3 weeks apart. All this has to incorporate into my verticutting and sand topdressing. Lawn deserves to look at its best, but next season. Off and go.


----------



## Babameca

The Mega app is down. For me, fall blitz started now (mid 70's starting tomorrow) with 100% UMAXX at 0.25.
FAS, Phosphite, PGR, Kelp, mesotrione and surfactant made this the Mega-est app I've sprayed to date.


----------



## doverosx

My urea started low at 0.15N, but I'm waiting for stress to go away…this heat is killer. I'll also need to get ppz out to protect against resistance.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx My UMAXX acts more like a 0.1 for 3-4 weeks. Just giving it a rolling start here.


----------



## Babameca

Ok. This fall it is time for a full reset.
Sprayed Tenacity at 4oz to flash the bent. 5 days later and here it comes. My PRG reacted in a weird way too. Excess growth and bleaching at crown. So what you see is not all bent.
Sun Joe at lowest setting and tins to make it count. Pulling 30% healthy grass. Perfect to thin out the canopy.
Next:
Sand topdress, 2 more apps of mesotrione at 2 weeks apart. It will look like crap for awhile, but no pain, no gain.


----------



## Babameca

Did not update for awhile.
Here is what happened since.
4 tons of sand went down.
Some bent started turning yellow, while some seemed to not care...
Fine fescue in my back yard got seriously injured across. I maybe able to fully kill it.
Overall grass almost fully recovered from the dethatching that was very aggressive.
Mowed. Next:
PGR cocktail with app No2 of Tenacity. It will a blanket considering the wide spread of the bent.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Looking good!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Tenacity… I love it and hate it…. You always know it's going to look bad before it starts to look good….


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Not done yet. No pain no gain continues.
Did 1 side of the lawn. Mow and topdress. 3 sand top dressings this year.
Meso app No2 was down 2 days ago, along with urea at 0.25. The fall blitz had started. I take all off my lawn and give it back in spades.


----------



## Chuuurles

Looks like you had a fun day, I love that Bannerman!


----------



## Nismo

Chuuurles said:


> I love that Bannerman!


Yeah I love that Bannerman as well.

I've been day dreaming about a top dresser all week. I can't stop watching videos on this guy.

https://earthandturf.com/multispread-topdressers/multispread-65pt/ :gum:


----------



## BBLOCK

Nismo said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Bannerman!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that Bannerman as well.
> 
> I've been day dreaming about a top dresser all week. I can't stop watching videos on this guy.
> 
> https://earthandturf.com/multispread-topdressers/multispread-65pt/ :gum:
Click to expand...

Combien?


----------



## Babameca

@Chuuurles @Nismo @BBLOCK It is a love and hate for me.
I opted with the solid drum, which should be perfect for dry sand. Well. while at first drop my sand (20% peat) is not that bad, overtime it gets wetter. My 2nd and 3rd app, it clogs and drops little no matter how I adjust the brushes. It takes me 2-3 passes over the same area to get the coverage I need. I will try pure sand next year and if it still does not work, I will switch back to the standard/perforated drum.


----------



## Nismo

BBLOCK said:


> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Bannerman!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that Bannerman as well.
> 
> I've been day dreaming about a top dresser all week. I can't stop watching videos on this guy.
> 
> https://earthandturf.com/multispread-topdressers/multispread-65pt/ :gum:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combien?
Click to expand...

$1800 USD, plus options, plus shipping, plus Justin's take, plus plus plus..... donc une fois que tu as fini de payer tout le cawlis du monde, probablement, $5000?.


----------



## Nismo

Babameca said:


> @Chuuurles @Nismo @BBLOCK It is a love and hate for me.
> I opted with the solid drum, which should be perfect for dry sand. Well. while at first drop my sand (20% peat) is not that bad, overtime it gets wetter. My 2nd and 3rd app, it clogs and drops little no matter how I adjust the brushes. It takes me 2-3 passes over the same area to get the coverage I need. I will try pure sand next year and if it still does not work, I will switch back to the standard/perforated drum.


Seems to be a common complaint from what I've read (and not just with the Bannerman, but anything that is meant for sand top dressing - unless the medium is perfectly dry, you're constantly fiddling with the adjustment to get the right spread).

My hope is that leaning towards manure /compost spreaders that essentially forces your medium through the machine (rather than depend on gravity), you don't have to mess around as much. I'd like to be able to spread sand mixed with either peat or premium topsoil rather than just sand alone.


----------



## Babameca

@Nismo It has always been 80/20 sand/peat mix for me. That certainly complicates things...


----------



## Nismo

Babameca said:


> @Nismo It has always been 80/20 sand/peat mix for me. That certainly complicates things...


I'm fairly confident you'll get it figured out for your mix. We all seem very like minded in that these minor setbacks just push us to think further outside the box.

It also may not hurt to call Bannerman and have a chat with one of the engineers. I know I had to call 1st Products in Georgia for my aeravator and the engineers were more than happy to help me out with the issues I was running into.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Man your lawn already looked so good. Have you given thought of leaving it a mix of KBG/PRG/Bent?


----------



## BBLOCK

Nismo said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I love that Bannerman as well.
> 
> I've been day dreaming about a top dresser all week. I can't stop watching videos on this guy.
> 
> https://earthandturf.com/multispread-topdressers/multispread-65pt/ :gum:
> 
> 
> 
> Combien?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $1800 USD, plus options, plus shipping, plus Justin's take, plus plus plus..... donc une fois que tu as fini de payer tout le cawlis du monde, probablement, $5000?.
Click to expand...

Lol, ok you buy one and I'll rent it from you.


----------



## Babameca

@Nismo That's an awesome idea! I already have my list of what could be done better, like the drum 'teeth' that are so shallow that are clogged fast and don't bring the material down.
@JerseyGreens Thanks man. I know it was awesome. But I also know, that 'normal' maintenance will catch me up. It was so dense that it will start (if it didn't already) choke itself. I don't mind the bent if it was not so aggressive. In small quantities it is well disguised. But over a few years it will creep and the appearance will suffer. I have to decide now and try to either supress it or pull it off. The only other option will be a full reno, but this is not in my plans for near future and this is why I am trying by all means to avoid this step. As I said few times, no pain, no gain.


----------



## Babameca

Did not update for a while. Simply because what I will reveal is pretty eye soaring. Not for faint hearted...
Bent turned to have invaded my lawn way more than I was expecting. I am at 3 weeks after 1st, 2 apps down so far, 1 more to go.
Keep on treating my lawn as there is nothing wrong with it. I may only back off of PGR next weekend.
The good:
Tenacity works! Most of the bent is fried by now, some of it already decomposes.
There IS some KBG imbedded in. At close ups the burnt spots have some life in them.

The BIG question:
1. Is the remaining KBG be able to recover before the winter
2. How long for the good grass to spread

I already have few 'B' plans in head for next year, but for now...I will keep killing what does not belong.


----------



## g-man

Hmm, gly will be more effective.


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> Hmm, gly will be more effective.


Well I am sure...if I have to start over... Spread is way too extensive for spot spraying. I am still believing all will turn back to life.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> I am still believing all will turn back to life.


(hopefully not the bent though)


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Some of it may go thru. But as per the pictures this thing is gone for good.


----------



## g-man

In the last image, that's more than 60% damaged lawn. Gly + seed will be more reliable.


----------



## bernstem

I'll give a counterpoint and suggest overseeding with the same seed as the original lawn if you still have any. If not, source the cultivars in the original blend that you can and overseed with what you can get. That will fill any dead areas and allow the existing lawn to recover. I have done similar in the past in my front lawn when 60% was killed by summer patch and it worked well.

You will need to deal with the Bentgrass returning, but as you discovered Tenacity works well on it. I would worry at this point that Gly won't kill the already damaged Bent. If it isn't healthy and growing, then Glyphosate may not kill it.


----------



## Babameca

@g-man @bernstem Thank you guys for the comments.
I did a few closeups on top and all areas that look completely dead have in fact KBG growing thru (not even bleached).
Also the sand I have put in and did not sink in yet, tends to dramatize things a bit.
I can get Everest pretty fast, but am out of time. First frost is few weeks away... If it was for PRG, I would have given it a try.
@bernstem I won't use my original mix simply because it is what brought the bent. Mixer contamination IMO. In 3 season it spread unnoticed, being same colour which made me think, it is a 'golf course' cultivar. Many of my neighbours have their lawns contaminated and it is clearly lighter green against an already lighter green KBG species in their yards.
I will call this an experiment, but in reality I am hard pressed against the wall.
It is more important now to lay down a plan for next year and have few options.
Any thoughts?


----------



## g-man

Leave it alone this year and Reno next.


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> Leave it alone this year and Reno next.


That's plan 'Z', but yes it is on the table... Let's see how it will look before 1st snow. I may finally have the excuse to Reno the back too. Elite FF/KBG will go there due to the lack of sun exposure except for 2 months in the summer when sun is full on top.
I may also throw some Champion GQ in spring for 'some' lawn in the summer before all goes down again...


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @g-man @bernstem Thank you guys for the comments.
> I did a few closeups on top and all areas that look completely dead have in fact KBG growing thru (not even bleached).
> Also the sand I have put in and did not sink in yet, tends to dramatize things a bit.
> I can get Everest pretty fast, but am out of time. First frost is few weeks away... If it was for PRG, I would have given it a try.
> @bernstem I won't use my original mix simply because it is what brought the bent. Mixer contamination IMO. In 3 season it spread unnoticed, being same colour which made me think, it is a 'golf course' cultivar. Many of my neighbours have their lawns contaminated and it is clearly lighter green against an already lighter green KBG species in their yards.
> I will call this an experiment, but in reality I am hard pressed against the wall.
> It is more important now to lay down a plan for next year and have few options.
> Any thoughts?


I'm wondering if the existing mix could still be used. Yes it is probably contaminated, but this spread for 2+ seasons to get to this point. If you could do the tenacity routine soon after establishment, wouldn't that be better?

No guarantee you won't end up with another bag of contaminated seed.

But yes, too late this year. They say fall is the best time to kill bent but by the time it's dead it's too late to sew KBG.

Maybe a major plug campaign in the spring is the best bet?


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy nahh no plugging, this is painfully slow for such a recovery. I suddenly feel like a duo KBG mix, MIXED by me! No more at seller mixing. On sand. I will also have to 'paint' the last dying grass to avoid past 'disturbances'. Luckily I have where to source something that will make all look 'ok' while crispy dead. :lol:


----------



## bernstem

Spoon feed and see what happens this fall. Evaluate in the spring and overseed if needed. I think you will be fine with any dark green elite cultivar as an overseed, but you can probably get what you want by next spring and could replicate the mix you currently have.

However... I think going with a new cultivar is more likely to get you clean seed. At least that is my impression. Might be what you need to get pushed to a monostand... or just overseed with one of the new elites.


----------



## Babameca

@bernstem Yes. Everything is on the table right now. I do my weekly Urea for 2 weeks already. Surprisingly I also had a 'normal' clipping rate at my mow 2 days ago. It will be fun .


----------



## Stuofsci02

Oh man.. I am just catching up.. Sorry to see this…not sure what to say..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Oh man.. I am just catching up.. Sorry to see this…not sure what to say..


Oh no. You are not late. All is about to begin . I may pull a poll here, of what should I do for my (probable) next reno.
Knowing now (impossible) what would the outcome may be, I would have either let it be and smoke it next summer, or do a reno this season. Bad timing hurts my feelings, but...


----------



## BBLOCK

Crack a &#127870;


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> Crack a 🍾


Done. Also some of my favourite aromatherapies. My olfactory zen.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Stuofsci02 said:


> Oh man.. I am just catching up.. Sorry to see this…not sure what to say..


How could so much be bent? Seems like something is wrong.. I can't believe it would spread that fast…


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 same maze in my head. I am spot on at 5oz on Tenacity. Only time will show, if this only a multiplied effect of pushing my lawn to the extreme this fall (and the disease it was fighting with). As I earlier mentioned, it also received 6 tons of sand in the last 3 weeks (2 drops).


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 same maze in my head. I am spot on at 5oz on Tenacity. Only time will show, if this only a multiplied effect of pushing my lawn to the extreme this fall (and the disease it was fighting with). As I earlier mentioned, it also received 6 tons of sand in the last 3 weeks (2 drops).


And a heavy power rake before that right? I wonder if some non-bent is dying because it's just too stressed from everything.


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Indeed...


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 same maze in my head. I am spot on at 5oz on Tenacity. Only time will show, if this only a multiplied effect of pushing my lawn to the extreme this fall (and the disease it was fighting with). As I earlier mentioned, it also received 6 tons of sand in the last 3 weeks (2 drops).
> 
> 
> 
> And a heavy power rake before that right? I wonder if some non-bent is dying because it's just too stressed from everything.
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same... High tenacity rate, power rake, sand... This lawn got b*tch slapped hard..


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 @davegravy @g-man @bernstem I just made a short video to demonstrate what lays below the yellow. Is it enough to reignite? Not sure. I have 4 more days to see what happens. I will either completely skip 3rd app or in best scenario will spot spray. I will delay PGR for few days. I will keep my urea apps on.
I am already on the hunt for few monos I would like to mix myself. So far...it will be difficult to find what I look for.
I am reluctant to go back to OSC for now...


----------



## bernstem

Eh, you'll be fine. Nitrogen and patience. That is some scorched *** KBG with the tips shriveled and yellow, but there is still green under it. I would keep spoon feeding as long as weather will support it, and water to prevent stress.


----------



## Babameca

bernstem said:


> Eh, you'll be fine. Nitrogen and patience. That is some scorched @ss KBG with the tips shriveled and yellow, but there is still green under it. I would keep spoon feeding as long as weather will support it, and water to prevent stress.


Well if you turn to be right, that will be the closest to death this lawn has been. I am hoping it will truly appreciate life from now on :lol: . That mostly applies to its cocky owner... :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## BBLOCK

I'm no pro at all but that looks like fried kbg to me


----------



## Stuofsci02

I think one of your PGR cocktails fried your good grass. If your yard was full to the brim with bent, you would have known it…. It greens up late in the spring, goes dormant earlier in the fall. It checks out at the first sign of trouble. It would have been a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## bernstem

+1 with Stu. That looks like PGR over regulation. Look up collar decline in golf courses. Add in sand, Tenacity, and aggressive dethatching and the KBG is unhappy. I still think there is enough healthy turf that it will recover, but it may take 2-4 weeks. Unfortunately, it may be heading into winter dormancy stressed, so the true test will be what it looks like in spring.


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> I think one of your PGR cocktails fried your good grass. If your yard was full to the brim with bent, you would have known it…. It greens up late in the spring, goes dormant earlier in the fall. It checks out at the first sign of trouble. It would have been a royal pain in the butt.


The question is, what is it if not bent? Triv would be just as easy to spot. This stuff acts and looks just like our kbg/PRG grass except for texture and growth habit. Our best theory right now is elite bent with quicker spring green up and later winter dormancy.

Maybe we need a lab analysis?


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 @bernstem If only maybe PGR+Tenacity makes poison. I carefully measured 3.4ml/M. My syringe for Ten is 10 ml and the one for PGR is 50ml. That keeps me 'safe' to an extend to not overdo (a 4gal solution). On my second app, there was no cocktail. Just PGR at 10ml/M Ten and Urea at 0.25. The extremely heavy dethatch with sand next day and app 2 days later, may be the key. But even then the obnoxious cultivar that survived all the troubles (you remember, the wide blades) is present in large patches and completely untouched.
As we brainstormed with @davegravy this looks like 'good' bent contamination.
I agree, I have NEVER had to follow such an amped up schedule, but...got bored! :
Joke aside, I am glad I have you here.
All this just cracked open the book of another Reno...


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of your PGR cocktails fried your good grass. If your yard was full to the brim with bent, you would have known it…. It greens up late in the spring, goes dormant earlier in the fall. It checks out at the first sign of trouble. It would have been a royal pain in the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, what is it if not bent? Triv would be just as easy to spot. This stuff acts and looks just like our kbg/PRG grass except for texture and growth habit. Our best theory right now is elite bent with quicker spring green up and later winter dormancy.
> 
> Maybe we need a lab analysis?
Click to expand...

How do you mean that it acts like KBG/PRG? Those two act very different from each other.. I still think this looks like severe over regulation + a shit kicking from tenacity, dethatch and sand..

Two years ago I made a pgr cocktail with iron and urea. I swear I did everything by the book, but my lawn looked really bad for 4 weeks.. not this bad, but similar..


----------



## g-man

I dont know what to think. I tried to go back thru your journal to analyze what you applied, but I could not figure out the rates/carriers.

In the video, when the camera focused correctly, I can see leaf tip burns. This could be from a foliar application, or a root issue with the lawn. When I get PGR overregulation, the whole leaf turns yellow and the grass stops growing. What is your clipping yield?

You are in Montreal Canada with maybe 1-1.5 month of grow left. I would not do anything drastic at the moment. Of course sod is always an option


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 I collect clippings man. Not...2 count. 3 baskets. 4 days apart. Is it the highest I've had, no. Is it stunt, not either. By now probably, with all the effects together, it slowed down. But I mowed 2 days ago and will be due in 2 more.


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> I dont know what to think. I tried to go back thru your journal to analyze what you applied, but I could not figure out the rates/carriers.
> 
> In the video, when the camera focused correctly, I can see leaf tip burns. This could be from a foliar application, or a root issue with the lawn. When I get PGR overregulation, the whole leaf turns yellow and the grass stops growing. What is your clipping yield?
> 
> You are in Montreal Canada with maybe 1-1.5 month of grow left. I would not do anything drastic at the moment. Of course sod is always an option


Thanks man!
I have been doing my 'cocktail' for 2 seasons now. Roughly every 2 weeks (PGR GDD triggers the app).
I alter (based on temps and growth potential) between 8 and 12ml of PGR
Iron (in my case, chelated Iron in liquid form),
Kelp (liquid)
Phosphites (as 0-0-30)
Nitrogen (100% UMAXX at 0.1 in the heat, Urea at 0.25 in early fall and AMS at 0.25 in late fall)
All mixed and sprayed with 1gal/M carrier.
I added the Tenacity at 5oz/acre to the whole thing 3 weeks ago. (12ml of PGR)
1 week ago, I skipped all but the Urea and dropped PGR to 10ml. Tenacity at 5oz/acre again. Carrier went up at 1.5gal/M
...And here I am.


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of your PGR cocktails fried your good grass. If your yard was full to the brim with bent, you would have known it…. It greens up late in the spring, goes dormant earlier in the fall. It checks out at the first sign of trouble. It would have been a royal pain in the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, what is it if not bent? Triv would be just as easy to spot. This stuff acts and looks just like our kbg/PRG grass except for texture and growth habit. Our best theory right now is elite bent with quicker spring green up and later winter dormancy.
> 
> Maybe we need a lab analysis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you mean that it acts like KBG/PRG? Those two act very different from each other..
Click to expand...

I mean same colour, greens up around the same time in spring, same drought and heat tolerance (not like the Triv and FF in my front yard which checks out in heat).

It never sticks out badly. It's similar enough to the KBG and PRG in my mix that I'm really questioning if I care enough to continue targetting it. It's only when I look closely that it triggers my OCD.

It's nice enough that if it took over I'm not sure I'd mind. In fact @Babameca one option maybe should be a bent reno :lol:

"If your can't beat 'em join 'em"


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy

After I've seen last week a new bent cultivar (forgive me for not remembering the name). It was the finest, most docile piece of vegetation I've touched and felt. It is growing on my bud's tee (of his trial mini golf) and compared to more commonly used species it felt like velvet...
So, you never know...


----------



## Nismo

Ah crap... just getting caught up here. My condolences Baba. My heart sank when I saw what happened.


----------



## JerseyGreens

+1 on seeing you or Dave do a Bent Monostand. Would love to follow that.


----------



## Chris LI

Sorry to hear of your plight. I've been following, but holding back on suggestions. Did you decide on how you're going to proceed? More may come back than you realize, if you nurse it along. I saw a little life sprouting up in the video.

Did you find out the name of the bentgrass cultivar your buddy has? Is it a "velvet bentgrass"?

FWIW-Bethpage uses their Green course as their test plot (with Cornell University Turfgrass) for reduced inputs. They had a few velvet greens on the Green course a number of years ago, and the Superintendent told me that he didn't care for them. I think they required more maintenance and were more susceptible to pests. If it's a velvet bentgrass, I would keep a close eye on your buddy's test plot, if you're considering going that route.


----------



## Babameca

@Nismo No worries. Over it. It creates some exciting options 
@JerseyGreens Maybe...just maybe


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI Thanks man for chiming in!
My roughed out plans so far are:
1. Full recovery. If it happens, I'll keep killing it next year :lol:
2. Very little recovery. Then Champion GQ next spring to have a ground cover. Full reno with paint (marker) to attract less attention and BI-mono KBG front/elite FF/KBG backyard. Most probably Everest/Midnight in fall.
3. Limited personal time scenario with low recovery. PRG convert. Spring as plan 2. Another overseeding with Rye in late summer across the board. Sissy grass all over. Mowing at 1/2'' and lower.
In all cases, keep sanding up. Will be a growing on sand from now on.

I think it is a velvet bent. The tee is already invaded by creeping bent. Not much to do there I guess than gly. I just LOVED the look and feeling of it. So finely bladed so soft, the other bent looked 'rough'


----------



## Babameca

0.35N of AS as granular down. Forecast is for a decent amount of rain, bit if fails to deliver irrigation will kick in.
Growth is slow, but delaying the PGR and the nitrogen should kick things in. Some small areas start to recover some new bent is bleaching. Mow is set for in 2 days.


----------



## Chris LI

The velvet at Bethpage WAS nice. I know what you mean about the soft, fine texture.

0.35 of N sounds like a Goldilocks amount; a nudge more than a spoonfeeding, but not as aggressive as 0.5 lbs. I hope it gives you some recovery over the weekend.


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> 0.35 of N sounds like a Goldilocks amount; a nudge more than a spoonfeeding, but not as aggressive as 0.5 lbs. I hope it gives you some recovery over the weekend.


It is a wrecked ship. Hard steer can brake it :? . My 1N from end of July is still releasing slowly (40% polymer+sulphur coated urea)


----------



## Babameca

Mowed. Very little clippings, considering I did not mow for 5 days.
Some signs of recovery, but IMO chance for overall full recovery are 50%.
Pics are 5 days apart.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I still think it is overregulated….


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> I still think it is overregulated….


Maybe...even if KBG shows zero signs of overegulation. It's all the rest. :roll:


----------



## davegravy

Amazingly the fungus area is doing the best


----------



## Babameca

davegravy said:


> Amazingly the fungus area is doing the best


True... Some of it. In my backyard, areas are wiped out. That is the wide blade variety that resists to all of it.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed. Not much growth after 6 days, even if weather conditions are perfect and the GDD model shows PGR expired 4 days ago. Holding on a new app. Sprayed 1lb/M of Urea and 5g of Prodiamine.
It will be critical next spring to perfectly time and dose the spring app, in order to have the window open for Reno, if...
Things look a bit better. 95% of the bent is smoked out. Few remaining patches turned white last week.


----------



## BBLOCK

Looking better.

Going to be a long winter for you all up in your head


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> Looking better.
> 
> Going to be a long winter for you all up in your head


Not that bad. Switched (off season) gears for the next 6 months. Table tennis table and highest end robot arriving next week. Playing since 8. Time to pull my 6 years old in to see if she will like it.


----------



## BBLOCK

Babameca said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking better.
> 
> Going to be a long winter for you all up in your head
> 
> 
> 
> Not that bad. Switched (off season) gears for the next 6 months. Table tennis table and highest end robot arriving next week. Playing since 8. Time to pull my 6 years old in to see if she will like it.
Click to expand...

What kind of robot we talking? One that plays table tennis w you? U lost me


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK Yes yes! :lol: 
Nice promotion by Timo Boll and Michael Maze


----------



## Babameca

A NO lawn post. While lawn recovers slowly, I am switching to a winter mind... From a hobby, back to what was my life for many years. I was 8 when got hooked up and it never left me. Have to work on the light and placement, but the most difficult is done. 300lbs ITTF certified table is down in the basement...


----------



## BBLOCK

Sweet get some video of that robot kicking your behind


----------



## bernstem

That robot looks like fun. I still maintain that the lawn will recover with time. I would stop PGR and spoon feed. Maybe raise the HOC to 1.5-2 inches to get more photosynthesis for the remaining growing season.


----------



## Babameca

@bernstem It does recover.
Robot is insane. I see myself skipping trainings at the club (45 min drive 1 way) for this. Even more with the upcoming winter.

Back to lawn posts.
Mowed. Lawn looks better and better. The things is, that as I was searching, I will be able to put my hands on a whole bag of gold tag Everest...Price goes way up next year, for everything seed, so I'll add 3-4 bags of Champion GQ. All of this is an easy sell with profit, whenever I decide I don't need it anymore.
I keep my options open until next season. Full Reno? 100% PRG? Overseeding with PRG? Will have to winterize first and then see 
Until then, will be playing table tennis daily.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That is looking a heck of a lot better…


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> That is looking a heck of a lot better…


It does...which does not help at all! :lol:
Not a fan of 'repair' stuff. Still...I am open to that option. Another wicked machine will be available to me next season, so may try that. I am the ginny pig of my bud.


----------



## BBLOCK

reist makes nice stuff, same brand as the landscaper i had. that is a sweet unit for overseeding


----------



## Stuofsci02

That seeder is pretty cool…. Man I wish I could have fun with all this stuff.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> That seeder is pretty cool…. Man I wish I could have fun with all this stuff.


I wish I could have the time to use them all...


----------



## bernstem

You definitely have options. Bentgrass is controllable in Bluegrass if you want to keep the current lawn. I have a feeling that you will be planning a reno for next fall, though.


----------



## Babameca

@bernstem You are correct. I prefer to better plan for the most extensive project (full Reno).
There are, though, a few things I have to consider:
1. Glypho is NOT allowed in my area. Smoking my previous grass raised a lot of attention. To the point I had a city rep checking on what is going on. I don't need that type of attention
2. Half of my yard is on slope. Not extremely steep but bad enough to be exposed to wash outs.
3. I will be seeding on sand (or 80% sand). I dramatically improved my home made irrigation, but city rules do NOT allow me to water but once a day and this, only with a permit! I fought a tricky battle when I've done this reno.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Babameca said:


> @bernstem You are correct. I prefer to better plan for the most extensive project (full Reno).
> There are, though, a few things I have to consider:
> 1. Glypho is NOT allowed in my area. Smoking my previous grass raised a lot of attention. To the point I had a city rep checking on what is going on. I don't need that type of attention
> 2. Half of my yard is on slope. Not extremely steep but bad enough to be exposed to wash outs.
> 3. I will be seeding on sand (or 80% sand). I dramatically improved my home made irrigation, but city rules do NOT allow me to water but once a day and this, only with a permit! I fought a tricky battle when I've done this reno.


Good grief...I applaud all of those with great lawns in Canada...I know you guys had to deal with restrictions but not at this level...


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bernstem You are correct. I prefer to better plan for the most extensive project (full Reno).
> There are, though, a few things I have to consider:
> 1. Glypho is NOT allowed in my area. Smoking my previous grass raised a lot of attention. To the point I had a city rep checking on what is going on. I don't need that type of attention
> 2. Half of my yard is on slope. Not extremely steep but bad enough to be exposed to wash outs.
> 3. I will be seeding on sand (or 80% sand). I dramatically improved my home made irrigation, but city rules do NOT allow me to water but once a day and this, only with a permit! I fought a tricky battle when I've done this reno.
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief...I applaud all of those with great lawns in Canada...I know you guys had to deal with restrictions but not at this level...
Click to expand...

Aside from Fertilizer, Iron and Water it is safe to assume that nothing else can be legally applied to your yard...


----------



## Babameca

Mow day. Grass bounces back. Growth is speeding up. May have to do PGR. Last for the season.
There are many bold spots of the bent completely dying off. Still discovering bent untouched by the treatment.
Next year plan will be under question until...next year.


----------



## BBLOCK

Oh wow. Grass is a heck of a thing


----------



## davegravy

Same here, some unharmed bent remaining... Too much to spot Glypho


----------



## Chris LI

Nice to see that you have some good recovery!


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK I have never had a doubt :lol:
@davegravy I will review few more detailed options later on. Stay tuned.
@Chris LI Thank you man. Battle is not over. Good thing is, I will have some ground cover for spring and summer. Am I going to keep...not sure yet.


----------



## Babameca

PGR down at 6ml and 6% rebound as per the tracker.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks like you will have a full recovery by the end of the season... 3 weeks LOL.. Glad to see this...


----------



## uts

@Babameca have you tried mixing triclopyr with the meso?. Im fighting a similar battle and didnt want to reno. I saw the areas that got triclopyr the damage was much more significant.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Question is, did I want full recovery . It will be good for spring which I appreciate. Next...will see
@uts Well such a 'juice' will probably do more harm than Miso alone... Is it worth it? Not sure.
If at all cost you want to avoid Reno, IMO you have to embrace the fact that miso will be your best and worst enemy for few seasons...gly after flashing can speed up the process if bent did not take over too much. In my case the spread so extensive that I have to pick between the 3:
Let it go and have awesome yard for the next years, then start over due to bent completely taking over
Miso few seasons in a row until all this is gone, missing the top 'looks' for a few years
Gly and start over, hoping it will be another successful reno and skip just 1 season...
None is attractive to me right now.


----------



## Chris LI

Do you have an area less visible to act as a sod farm, where you could pull donor plugs from? Maybe you could go with your second option and work one section at a time, flashing it, digging it, and plugging it?


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> Do you have an area less visible to act as a sod farm, where you could pull donor plugs from? Maybe you could go with your second option and work one section at a time, flashing it, digging it, and plugging it?


I have a hard time 'trusting' anything right now. My original plug farm is half dead by now, so I may even further helped the spread. The long journey to me is hammering meso and overseed heavily impacted areas with pure Everest.
Ramping up PGR at 15-20 ml plus scalping the remaining KBG below 1/4 after 3 meso apps hits will definitely cool it down to a point new KBG will emerge. That's one option I will definitely try in my backyard. It was 50-60% fine fescue and it looks like 2 meso apps knocked it down.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Question is, did I want full recovery . It will be good for spring which I appreciate. Next...will see
> @uts Well such a 'juice' will probably do more harm than Miso alone... Is it worth it? Not sure.
> If at all cost you want to avoid Reno, IMO you have to embrace the fact that miso will be your best and worst enemy for few seasons...gly after flashing can speed up the process if bent did not take over too much. In my case the spread so extensive that I have to pick between the 3:
> Let it go and have awesome yard for the next years, then start over due to bent completely taking over
> Miso few seasons in a row until all this is gone, missing the top 'looks' for a few years
> Gly and start over, hoping it will be another successful reno and skip just 1 season...
> None is attractive to me right now.


I will say after 2 meso apps (well let's call it 1.5 because the first was old product) and now that it's almost healed fully I can not find any obvious patches of bent. I am sure it is still there if I look hard enough but it is really a lot better than it was. I would be ok with doing a couple tenacity apps each season to hold it back, maybe at a lower dose to prevent major damage. I still got a lot of enjoyment from the lawn this year and only had to look at ugly bleaching for a few weeks.


----------



## Babameca

Perpetual drizzles. Had to mow. Surge of growth. Glad I did PGR. Dropped 0.4N/M AMS prior to a good rain tonight.
Recovery speeded up, but will be over soon. I have 2-3, 10-30sqf spots that won't grow back but all in my back yard.
May have been the last fert for this year. Focussing on the bushes and plants from now on.
The 2 important things left are: snow mold fungicide and snow covers to install.


----------



## Chuuurles

WOW , just popping man


----------



## davegravy

Looks like a full recovery. You should have done the 3rd tenacity app! &#128539;


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Looks great, happy to see the turnaround on it!


----------



## BBLOCK

davegravy said:


> Looks like a full recovery. You should have done the 3rd tenacity app! 😛


What he said. Lmao


----------



## Babameca

@Chuuurles It is not bad. Zero Iron, zero anything but AMS this fall.
@MNLawnGuy1980 That was a close call...
@davegravy @BBLOCK That, would have been game over IMO. It was a gamble already at this point. But I learned how to slowly smoke it with no suspicious environmental objects driving around...


----------



## BBLOCK

Babameca said:


> @Chuuurles It is not bad. Zero Iron, zero anything but AMS this fall.
> @MNLawnGuy1980 That was a close call...
> @davegravy @BBLOCK That, would have been game over IMO. It was a gamble already at this point. But I learned how to slowly smoke it with no suspicious environmental objects driving around...


True. If you can save this lawn and not have to put a dome over your property to nuke it I would think that would be easier lol


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @Chuuurles It is not bad. Zero Iron, zero anything but AMS this fall.
> @MNLawnGuy1980 That was a close call...
> @davegravy @BBLOCK That, would have been game over IMO. It was a gamble already at this point. But I learned how to slowly smoke it with no suspicious environmental objects driving around...


That's a great idea. The Canadian reno plan. Just a bit of gly at the end to finish it.


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Some paint, and seeding in 1-2 days...


----------



## doverosx

The Scotts provista KBG that the lawn care kid has is compelling for that reason, unless my assumption that it is gly tolerant is wrong of course.


----------



## davegravy

doverosx said:


> The Scotts provista KBG that the lawn care kid has is compelling for that reason, unless my assumption that it is gly tolerant is wrong of course.


It is but I thought I read the colour and growth habit was not the greatest.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

davegravy said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Scotts provista KBG that the lawn care kid has is compelling for that reason, unless my assumption that it is gly tolerant is wrong of course.
> 
> 
> 
> It is but I thought I read the colour and growth habit was not the greatest.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? The color always looks great with the filters he puts on his pictures


----------



## jskierko

What an incredible (and fast) bounce back. Looks great!


----------



## Babameca

jskierko said:


> What an incredible (and fast) bounce back. Looks great!


Fast it was. I dropped 1.5lbs of N/M in 3 weeks :mrgreen: God help with the mowing now. :shock:


----------



## Babameca

One of the last clean mows for the season. This may have been also the 'bucket shot' for the season, even after all the struggles I have gone thru.
Weather for next 2 weeks allowed me to drop one last AMS at 0.25.
Sprinklers removed and hoses drained, timers removed.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Recovery looks great!


----------



## livt0ride

And....he's back!


----------



## bf7

Babameca said:


> One of the last clean mows for the season. This may have been also the 'bucket shot' for the season, even after all the struggles I have gone thru.
> Weather for next 2 weeks allowed me to drop one last AMS at 0.25.
> Sprinklers removed and hoses drained, timers removed.


This color is insane!


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 It is a blessing and a curse. I am still buying a 50lbs of pure Everest. It may perish, but so it be.
@livt0ride Always around. This thing takes a punch and laughs at me...
@bf7 I wished to have your colour, but again, colour is subjective and admire your lawn.


----------



## jskierko

bf7 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the last clean mows for the season. This may have been also the 'bucket shot' for the season, even after all the struggles I have gone thru.
> Weather for next 2 weeks allowed me to drop one last AMS at 0.25.
> Sprinklers removed and hoses drained, timers removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is insane!
Click to expand...

Agreed, does not even look real! Also, please tell me that is not someone's lawn in the top right of your last pic. Hopefully just a vacant lot, but nothing surprises me.


----------



## Babameca

@jskierko Thanks man. Indeed it is a vacant lot that soon will make another centuries old trees to fall off and a another house to be built. It is an old Maple syrup farm. There is some oak mixed in and it is the most relaxing view I have had for the last 7 years.


----------



## doverosx

Babameca said:


> One of the last clean mows for the season. This may have been also the 'bucket shot' for the season, even after all the struggles I have gone thru.
> Weather for next 2 weeks allowed me to drop one last AMS at 0.25.
> Sprinklers removed and hoses drained, timers removed.


Packing it in already? With seasonably higher temps I'm throwing down right until the grass stops growing after 7 days ;-).


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx High nitrogen content while winding down is a cause for fungus. I try to time my last app 2-3 weeks before we go for good below 10oC daily temps.


----------



## doverosx

Ohhhhhh…okay. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Babameca

Last set of pictures. Enough to find some Triv for the first time. Small patch, that will be taken care of next spring. Still on the fence for a full Everest mono reno. All depends on work load and how much of the bent will show up/invade.
Sand cap is thick now and I don't plan to overdo but just maintain from now on. 4-6 tons next year and down to 2-3 going forward will be plenty. One more mow, snowmold spray and covers on is all that's left to do.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great! Nice recovery…. Once you say reno you are committed


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great! Nice recovery…. Once you say reno you are committed


I see you now want to sit with the popcorn bag...while me and @Harts go thru the hassle again... :nod: :thumbup: I guess we can call it then square. Watch out though Everest is way way superior :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Nice recovery…. Once you say reno you are committed
> 
> 
> 
> I see you now want to sit with the popcorn bag...while me and @Harts go thru the hassle again... :nod: :thumbup: I guess we can call it then square. Watch out though Everest is way way superior :lol:
Click to expand...

Way superior to what? Creeping bent grass?


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Nice recovery…. Once you say reno you are committed
> 
> 
> 
> I see you now want to sit with the popcorn bag...while me and @Harts go thru the hassle again... :nod: :thumbup: I guess we can call it then square. Watch out though Everest is way way superior :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way superior to what? Creeping bent grass?
Click to expand...

Do doooch 🥁


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Don't pull the devil by the tail. Sooner or later a sub 1'' mowed KBG WILL get invaded by something. Mother nature's law. I now officially have bent and Triv. Not counting the Poa A at all.


----------



## Babameca

That is the last mow. My lines are disastrous! For mid November and no Iron for 6 weeks, colour is solid. I did not do a 90 degrees for awhile. Sand worked once again its thing. Flat it is. Bare spots at the back will be seeded with Champion GQ next spring and the whole back yard overseeded next spring. Not worried about the heat spell. It is an area that is in the shade 1/2 day. Question is, does PGR survive in those conditions. If not, it will give me a temp cover, until KBG very slowly takes over.


----------



## bf7

Babameca said:


>


This angle is always a perfect money shot. Can't imagine the people staring as they drive around that bend. The lines look solid to me!


----------



## Babameca

@bf7 Thanks man. I've done better, much better. I do agree about that shot. Though, the main attraction to pedestrians (which we have tons of) still is the front part. In person it just looks so flat which I guess catches the attention.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That really bounced back well…. Still getting the Everest?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> That really bounced back well…. Still getting the Everest?


I do. With the eventual price hike I just can't pass on quality seed.


----------



## Babameca

Well that's it. Cleaned wet leaves, did a charity mow, sat on the porch with gin/tonic and fired up the drone.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Man... All we got today was rain and now snow... Looking good!


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Man... All we got today was rain and now snow... Looking good!


Thanks Stu. This a one day sun and it's over. Snow is coming here tonight. A bit concerned abt the covers. Opted off snow mold app, so will be able to compare and spare some juice that is difficult to get.


----------



## livt0ride

@Babameca Did you put in that driveway with the extra space? Looks like you should remove that and have more turf unless you need the space


----------



## Babameca

@livt0ride Hahahaha. It is perfect for the 10 tons of sand coming every spring and half of it only going down by September. I just bought that place as is...Except of the turf


----------



## Babameca

Maiden flight for the new bird. Tarps go on today. I guess I will see you all next year.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x4nqqyhsRc


----------



## Jeff_MI84

That is a great aerial view! Nice house. I've thought about posting videos from my drone on YouTube, but worry about the FAA and not having that Part 107 license.


----------



## Babameca

Jeff_MI84 said:


> That is a great aerial view! Nice house. I've thought about posting videos from my drone on YouTube, but worry about the FAA and not having that Part 107 license.


Thank you man. I passed the exam and the drone is registered. So no worries on that side.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Babameca nice. I heard it is a hard test to pass.


----------



## Babameca

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Babameca nice. I heard it is a hard test to pass.


Passed the US one for visitors and it is ridiculously simple. The Canadian one is just too much...but with some good organisation (2 PC's and multiple search tabs open) it took me 2-3h initial prep.


----------



## Babameca

Weather is weird. All snow melted. Temps swing between mid 40's and mid 10's. Flew the bird for a golden hour shot.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Babameca thats not bad. I spent a bit of time out in 29 Palms and always enjoyed those California sunsets.


----------



## Babameca

This season starts slowly with the discovery that my snow fungicide was not a waste. I skipped this step last late fall and here is the result. Color, on the other hand looks awesome for a lawn frozen for 5 months.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great! Soon we'll be mowing!


----------



## BBLOCK

i have snow mold too, poor baby grass


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> i have snow mold too, poor baby grass


It will recover, but whole of May it will look bad. Fungicide cocktail worked great previous season for me. Thinking grass is mature enough to hold it back was wrong. When snow comes with NO initial freezing days (week), which we can't know in advance, this will happen year after year.


----------



## Babameca

Covers removed. Soil temperature reaches 50 in the sunny areas. Final clean up is scheduled for next weekend.


----------



## PANICiii

Babameca, what is the purpose of the blankets? I see some in my area and I guessed it was to protect the border where bigger/nastier snow banks from the street plows but I'm not sure anymore. I did not do it this fall on my front reno (tall fescue/kbg) and I'm thinking I may do it for next year if it's worth it.

Nice property and lawn. I see you have similar situation than me in the sense you have more front yard than back yard especially with your corner. Personally, I wish it was the opposite. Is that Mont Saint-Hilaire?

Thanks


----------



## Babameca

@PANICiii In general, yes. It protects from the gritt and rocks. I use my leafblower to return it to the street. Way easier than to rake thru the grass. In some cases, more so in milder climates (read Ontario) it helps protect from hard freeze (die off) when snow cover is not present. I also noticed less snow mold in these areas, but can't explain the reason for.


----------



## doverosx

Those covers really do work.


----------



## PANICiii

Babameca said:


> @PANICiii In general, yes. It protects from the gritt and rocks. I use my leafblower to return it to the street. Way easier than to rake thru the grass. In some cases, more so in milder climates (read Ontario) it helps protect from hard freeze (die off) when snow cover is not present. I also noticed less snow mold in these areas, but can't explain the reason for.


Thanks for the info. I will need to use these in the future, I think I got a lot damage right now caused by what what you called "hard freeze" (die off) on the borders because of the techniques used by the city to plow the snow/snow banks. Sorry for polluting your thread.


----------



## Babameca

Half of the stock is already gone to neighbors, but this bag is Mine! Pure Gold these days...as I posted earlier, I am willing to let go half of the bag for local pick up.


----------



## Stuofsci02

What are you up to?


----------



## Babameca

Not much this season. But stocked up on 2021 prices. My full reno is postponed as I will travel back to Bulgaria in August. For the first time in 11 years... Dad turns 80 and simply can't miss this.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Not much this season. But stocked up on 2021 prices. My full reno is postponed as I will travel back to Bulgaria in August. For the first time in 11 years... Dad turns 80 and simply can't miss this.


That sounds like fun.. Glad the restrictions have been mostly lifted so you can go...

So you are planning to wipe out your reno from a couple of years ago and do an Everest Monostand?


----------



## Babameca

That was the plan for this year, yes. I've learned enough and have had few things, but the bent tipped me mainly over. Curious to see how much of this is left this season after the bombradement last fall. All still looks mint. My standards, though, evolved.


----------



## Babameca

First quick mow of the front. Even with cold weather it greened up well. Full story tomorrow


----------



## doverosx

Wow. Mowing already? And, your lawn is mostly filled in too, nicely done.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks good. Amazing how a quick mow can make everything right again..


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx Yeah, was about time. Only one basket collected, but definetely growing. Pumping up some serious N every fall and it never goes brown under the snow. I, though, enhance my snowmold issue by doing so, but a solid fungicide app before 1st snow, showed excellent results a year ago. I will be back on it this fall.


----------



## Babameca

So, triple mow yesterday (1 with the rotary to vaccuum debris, 2 passes to start burnung some lines). All garden beds freshly edged (post pics). My backyard did not recover after the tenacity. whatever is gone was fine fescue. This will be my little spring project. Sun in this area is only present until end of July, so seeding in fall there will never be a big sucess. I will skip the PreM and go (overseed) with Champion GQ. This should happen in the next 2 weeks. Next year, I may split my full reno (if I am not satisfied with the PRG/KBG look out back) to spring at the back and fall upfront reno.


----------



## Babameca

Down as granular:
21-0-0 AS at 0.4lb, Acelepryn at 700g , Calcitic lime at 15lbs
Sprayed PreM. Skipped the back yard where seed will go down this or next weekend. Still cold here, but temps will rise suddenly and I'd rather be early than late.
Plugged some dammaged areas with what was the 'waste' from the garden beds edging.


----------



## Babameca

Seed down at 10lbs for bold areas and 5lbs for the rest. Pressed with the reel mower. Tenacity sprayed at 2.5ml. Sprinklers installed for this area. Soil is at 50F but cold weather is at the radar for the next week. I estimate my germination sucess at 50% and not earlier than 5-7 days.


----------



## Babameca

Second mow. 1.5 buckets collected. Growth has started. Will start PGR this week. With 1 half dose first time and low temps, it will take up to 3 weeks to slow things down.


----------



## Babameca

3rd mow for the season. 2 full buckets in 1 week. PGR down at half rate. Helped 2 neihgbours with spring overseeding with Champion GQ. They may never learn, but it will be better than the salad they have been dealing with for years. 8 days after seed down in my back yard and NO germination . Has been way too cold.


----------



## Babameca

10 days after seed down...finally. this may take another full week before 'hazing'. Temperatures are not where they should be.


----------



## doverosx

You're growing grass on linoleum. Bloody savage I tell you!


----------



## Babameca

:mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


doverosx said:


> You're growing grass on linoleum. Bloody savage I tell you!


----------



## davegravy

doverosx said:


> You're growing grass on linoleum. Bloody savage I tell you!


That's a fun evapotranspiration calculation 😝


----------



## Babameca

davegravy said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're growing grass on linoleum. Bloody savage I tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun evapotranspiration calculation 😝
Click to expand...


----------



## Babameca

Quick mow. Growth accelerates rapidly. Few die-offs from the winter, as well as, the now confirmed complete wipeoff of most of the bentgrass. For now, I will let it fill in...


----------



## doverosx

Looking fantastic already! I have a number of areas that need to fill in and still some areas that are stunted by salt but the rest of my lawn is way ahead of my neighbours; even still, your lawn is way ahead of mine! And I have Rebel Titan TTTF which is top tier in Spring Green Up and Salt resilience.


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx I don't know what the reason is, but yes, grass never turns brown and it wakes up pretty fast. Dont't really understand the ratings for almost all KBG to be late for greenup.


----------



## Babameca

2 heavy travel weeks. Only time to quick mow front and 1st mow at the back. Germination started, byt many spots did not pick up as well. Thrown some extra seed. This part of the yard got zero N or anything else so far. Tenacity still holds on, but not for long.
Second PGR app at full dose (10ml), 3 days earlier than GDD.
It is in the low 90's for 5 days in a row and watering goes every other day. Hard to keep the sand for the new seeds moist...
In the air across Canada for the whole week next week, so hoping to be able to slow growth as much as possible with the cooler weather and rain showers on the forecast.


----------



## Babameca

Way too busy with work and now, with family at home for the next 2 weeks. I am able to keep up with the mowing. 1lb of N from super slow release went down yesterday. Lawn looked great...and this morning... Brown Patch all over the place. It is in a very early stages (obviously). Velista will go down tonight, hoping the upcoming rain will hold for a few hours.
Backyard reno filled in nicely and I am switching soon to 'normal' maintenance there. Few bare spots left behind, but will deal with it in fall as planned. Pictures will come soon.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Way too busy with work and now, with family at home for the next 2 weeks. I am able to keep up with the mowing. 1lb of N from super slow release went down yesterday. Lawn looked great...and this morning... Brown Patch all over the place. It is in a very early stages (obviously). Velista will go down tonight, hoping the upcoming rain will hold for a few hours.
> Backyard reno filled in nicely and I am switching soon to 'normal' maintenance there. Few bare spots left behind, but will deal with it in fall as planned. Pictures will come soon.


Do you have some pics?


----------



## Babameca

Doubles mow. Since a while. 1st time for the back. It was a slaughter. Color is still way darker than all the neighbors on my regiment. @Stuofsci02 here it is with the remaining damage from the BP. It stopped and recovery will be fast. Will preventely apply for the next 2 months.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking good.. I see you have your irrigation out... Might need it today and tomorrow...


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking good.. I see you have your irrigation out... Might need it today and tomorrow...


Speaking of irrigation, I have a little secret for later in the summer . I guess it is not a secret anymore :lol:
My sprinklers were out early May. I need it in order to water in my first apps.


----------



## Babameca

Did not post for a long time. Last 6 weeks were vert, very busy with extended travels. Mowed after a week. Grass was suprisingly well regulated so not a slaughter, as I was expecting. With the tons of rain and cool temps, lawn looks the best since the season start. Velista expired, so tomorrow some propi and 0.2N from 100% UMAXX will be sprayed down.
Street side was treated with Bifen, based on my reocurrent problems with die-off that I concluded is most probably bluegrass wevill.


----------



## SodFace

Looking nice my man. Love the checkered/tartan look.


----------



## Nismo

That deep green though.


----------



## Babameca

@SodFace @Nismo Thank you gents. And oh...this nomination comes out of the blue for me. Probably, my expectation about my lawn in June are much higher. Or simply @Stuofsci02 got way ahead in white balance skills :lol:
Either way, we all know, with our climate, we rock in Sept-Oct.
For sake of keeping my notes in one place:
sprayed propi at 1oz for piece of mind. Added 0.3N per M of urea (50% UMAXX).
Mow tomorrow and spray Aquatrol Revolution (way too late) within humic acid blend.
To finish will take better pics (not at full sun).


----------



## M1SF1T

Yeah that green is off the charts. Looking great.


----------



## Babameca

M1SF1T said:


> Yeah that green is off the charts. Looking great.


Thank you !


----------



## Babameca

Anticipating a 5 days family escape, mowed, PGR at 8ml to soften the propi effect plus FAS.


----------



## Wile

Looking on point. It's good to know that you had success with propi and pgr. I will try your 8ml rate on the next application. What was propi rate you used?


----------



## bf7

Babameca said:


> @SodFace @Nismo Thank you gents. And oh...this nomination comes out of the blue for me. Probably, my expectation about my lawn in June are much higher. Or simply @Stuofsci02 got way ahead in white balance skills :lol:
> Either way, we all know, with our climate, we rock in Sept-Oct.


Your lawn is a showstopper all year! Well deserved nom!


----------



## Babameca

@bf7 Deeply appreciated!


----------



## Babameca

@Wile As I am not seeing heavy fungus pressure, nor a forecast for such, I went with 1oz. I do apply though, phosphites every 2 weeks along with my PGR. A POUND of SOP went down too, so overall defense power of the lawn should be OK.


----------



## Babameca

Mow day. And a reno decision made. More details later.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking excellent!


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking excellent!


Agree. Not too shabby :lol: 
Back is getting a serious hit by I don't have no clue what. Reno starts soon. Will supply myself with small amount of elite fine fescue for the under trees. Question is PRG or Everest for the sunny part... your vote?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Not too shabby :lol:
> Back is getting a serious hit by I don't have no clue what. Reno starts soon. Will supply myself with small amount of elite fine fescue for the under trees. Question is PRG or Everest for the sunny part... your vote?
Click to expand...

Up to you…. PRG is cheating…. :lol:


----------



## Babameca

Well. A new chapter for my lawn today. Irrigation is on.
It was as little invasive as humanly possible. Eventhough, rocks, drain lines etc made it somehow messy in some places. My backyard is demolished (full of huge rocks), but I was expecting it and it is going in a Reno mode anyhow in few days.
Rest will recover in 2-3 weeks, flying.
Another good news is, that even if the contractor stayed conservative at 5 heads per zone, 1.5gal per head. I proved him 100% wrong. No. 1000% wrong. We ran 2 zones (8 heads) with 2gal nozzles at the same time, with no very obvious reduction in performance. Pressure is monstrious. And it was during the day. At night, it will be even better. So now, because he completly ran out of time, I have to change multiple nozzles to accelerate all. We have a 2h window at night, 2 times a week to water all.
Measring cups will go down after, and all zone watering times will be adjusted to give me a desired result.
I was planning on 4 tons of sand for this fall, but I'll ramp this up to 5, just to make sure all damage is well leveled.
Backyard will recieve a mix of bagged soil and sand at 50/50 as more major leveling (grading) will be needed.


----------



## Chris LI

Nice! Just in time for the heat of the summer! :yahoo:


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> Nice! Just in time for the heat of the summer! :yahoo:


Well 1/2 inch of rain tomorrow (my watering day) :lol:. Weather has been great for grass so far here. Low to mid 70's and plenty of rain. We are in low 90's by now. Thank you Chris


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great!


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great!


All circumstances considered, I agree. Stayed there the whole day and made sure they don't blink...  
6 more fixed heads were added in my backyard at No charge as well. For those little strips, that I was never watering anyhow. But, I am kind and did not decline. :mrgreen:


----------



## jskierko

That is some tidy work! Compliments to that crew. Minimal damage compared to what I'm used to seeing with irrigation installs. Valve box area looks rough, but based on the size of those rocks it looks like they had little choice.


----------



## Babameca

jskierko said:


> That is some tidy work! Compliments to that crew. Minimal damage compared to what I'm used to seeing with irrigation installs. Valve box area looks rough, but based on the size of those rocks it looks like they had little choice.


Agree. They went the old fashioned way there as there was barely any grass left and I said I am killing it all anyway. Great timing as well, as I will be able to kill all devil seed that may have been sleeping there for years, before I seed.


----------



## Nismo

Cawlis!!! Ça c'est pas mal du tout   

@SodFace - You're next brother, no pressure


----------



## Babameca

@Nismo Belle job, eh? :lol:


----------



## Nismo

Babameca said:


> @Nismo Belle job, eh? :lol:


Sorry we were in St. Sauveur on the weekend. I'm still in 'Lou Patate' mode. :lol:

Seriously though, you won't regret that decision. Its gonna change your life.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

They treated your yard real nice.


----------



## Babameca

Jeff_MI84 said:


> They treated your yard real nice.


Indeed!


----------



## Babameca

Started tempering the irrigation. All front and side zones went from 8 to 10gpm by changing the 180 dgrees heads from 2gpm to 3gpm. Some went to low angle to cover known to me problematic areas. Cups will go down at next cycle to tune up watering time.
Same will follow on the bottom street side. Under the trees and in the back, it will be OK as is, except I'll shut off 2 fixed heads and combine the zones for a 9.5gpm for this one. Doing all this I'll be able to water all in about 3h of which 1h is in areas, the city can't see... :bd:


----------



## BBLOCK

Always been a lawn rebel &#128526;


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> Always been a lawn rebel 😎


Yes sir! Have been having a hard time to follow stupid rules and non sense bosses (back when I even had a boss...)


----------



## doverosx

Nismo said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Nismo Belle job, eh? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we were in St. Sauveur on the weekend. I'm still in 'Lou Patate' mode. :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, you won't regret that decision. Its gonna change your life.
Click to expand...

LMAO! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Babameca

@doverosx @Nismo I had to Google this...is it like hangover...y, as [email protected]$k? :blush: :wacko:
When do we do that? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nismo

Samdi soir, après la chasse a couger. Ça va être malade au vieux port. On finit le soir avec Lou Patate mode pour la santé et le hangover.

If I had more time this weekend I would come roll in your grass. But it's gonna be a fast and furious stop over.


----------



## doverosx

Nismo said:


> Samdi soir, après la chasse a couger. Ça va être malade au vieux port. On finit le soir avec Lou Patate mode pour la santé et le hangover.
> 
> If I had more time this weekend I would come roll in your grass. But it's gonna be a fast and furious stop over.


I'm going to set something up. I'm going to PEI to race in Canadian nationals (autocross) and on my way back I'm rolling in your grass.


----------



## Nismo

I miss the days of lapping and autocross. I killed my fair share of cones in my 20's.

I'll let you roll on selective spots that are still healthy. Right now it's in rough shape unfortunately.


----------



## Babameca

Bye, bye backyard lawn...
Reno started.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Babameca you killed your lawn by mowing too short. 🤣


----------



## Babameca

Gly at work. 48h after last salute.


----------



## Babameca

Well, it is cooking... 2nd gly app with some marker. Did not work well, but 90% of the grass is crispy by now.
Seed down is for in a week.
Front was reversed and I am so happy to do so and clean the strugglers. No stripes, but so much flatter.
We are in the low 90's and for this weather, I am happy with what I see. No fungus, bye bye billbug damage. I, after 3 seasons, feel comfortable enough, knowing what nature can throw on me and my lawn.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Starting to check out..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Starting to check out..


What you see green is mostly paint...it is mostly out. Tried to cover up, but marker is Not paint. Lesson learned.


----------



## BBLOCK

Oh trying to be stealthy this time. Get some turf paint quick


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> Oh trying to be stealthy this time. Get some turf paint quick


 where the heck can I find this. Marker failed....miserably :shock: :bandit:


----------



## BBLOCK

Get some green upside down paint like contractor locating paint if nothing else.

I dunno locally but amazon has some
EnviroColor 1,000 Sq. Ft. 4EverGreen Grass and Turf Paint

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CgKupVSJOkR/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Babameca

Last preps. Covid hit me hard, energy is low, but we keep going.
Made it one more time to bring 5 tons of pure USGA sand. Had to find a local transport to keep cost somehow reasonable.
Bagged soil to be mixed with it, will go as Leveling layer.
Huge apple tree branch went down to open up sun. Peat moss is coming.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Watching this go down. Hopefully covid recovery is swift. Might reduce your daily sand spreading tonnage by 10%


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 :lol: that's why my son joins the party. My size at 22, we should keep this quick and easy.


----------



## Babameca

Soil sand mix works extremely well. 60% of job done. Quick turnover with a small shovel. The rake does the rest.


----------



## Babameca

Seed down day.
Spread all the remaining soil/sand mix. Few passes with the leveling rake and the mower, to smoothen as much as possible some low spots. I could have spent days, dialing this. I wished I've had the time. Had to move on. Sand will do the rest, in the future.
Everest down at 3lbs.
Peat moss applied with my Bannerman took less than 20min. Loved that part.
Last irrigation heads adjustments and few head gpm swaps.
Tenacity down at 5oz.
System set for now for 5, 9, 13, 17h at 7 and 10 min each. Will adjust as per my observations. 
Tomorrow a little back strip will receive a GQ Champion overseed, as it is in one of my watering zones and was teared during installation.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Any sprouts yet?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Any sprouts yet?


Wait. Your turn is coming. :mrgreen:
What Jesse experienced is that Everest is one lazy MF. So, not holding my breath for another 2 weeks.


----------



## BBLOCK

jul 30, man you're not messing around, not going to be late to this party!


----------



## Marzbar

Nice job on the prep work. Any worries about the bagged soil having weed seeds in it?


----------



## Babameca

@BBLOCK As I described earlier, that's an area with a lot of shadow. As sun angle changes, I have less and less sunny hours. I could have seeded at any time post June. Some turf decline occured yearly in somw spots. Have done all I could with the trees, but can't move the house. It is the ultimate test for Everest, as it will be living in, from some shadow, to almost no sun. Overseeding some areas with elite fine fescue is a plan B for next year. Hoping to avoid.
@Marzbar Bagged soil, labeled as weed free, worries me way less than bulk. Will see.


----------



## Babameca

Quick mow. Was able to catch some good light (even at full sun). Neighbors yards, even if some well maintened, started struggling with the heat.
Sprayed PGR 2-3 days later to allow for some slack, as I applied propi at 1oz, 3 days earlier.
Keep pushing 0.25N of UMAXX in the mix every 3-4 weeks et it works great so far.
The billbugs are still around in a small area, but I am holding any further app, as they are moving to the adult stage soon.
Few more adjustments on the reno sprinklers as I found out miniscule areas drying faster than the rest.
Now, prayers for the next 2 storms (in 3 days) to pass by, NOT over!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking solid.. very nice color!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Babameca that looks real nice.


----------



## Babameca

@Jeff_MI84 @Stuofsci02 Thank you Gents.
Back to the Reno, planned with a fairly clear weather forecast, now, everything changed.
Got lucky with a thunderstorm passing close by. Only 5mm of rainshower.
Don't know, how much it may help, but I'm playing the delicate game of skipping as many watering cycle as possible, to allow the soil to get unattended heavy rain.
Here is the long-term forecast. It will keep me awake for sure.


----------



## Babameca

Now, I have a reason to believe, whatever grass was burried by the irrigation work, is re-emerging. Few blades in few spots, but gly apps did not touch them. It is KBG by all means. I hate last moment decisions, but had to take one.
3 days after seed down, I am spot spraying and throwing few seeds on top. Really not a big deal, but when OCD kicks in...hate to make unorthodox moves.
Will post pictures later.


----------



## Babameca

Not really sure how do I feel about that, 3.5 day post seed down. High heat and humidity, perfect for germination, but that fast....mmm. best case, this should be hair thin. I use a macro lense, so all looks a bit bigger.
@g-man am I to re gly and reseed ?
I still have few days to plan B my thing.


----------



## g-man

Yes. It looks like you also did soil a day before seed.


----------



## Babameca

g-man said:


> Yes. It looks like you also did soil a day before seed.


Bagged. Suposingly weed free....
Thank you for the input. Will be weighing my options in the next 24h.


----------



## Babameca

Well aside of squirls making 3 bigs messy holes ( I have to repair and reseed) I HAVE seed thiefs.
Those ants cumulated piles of seed around their nests. Put some extra seed around there and left the piles. Hoping they had enough :lol:


----------



## BBLOCK

ha amazing insects they are.

what about those green things that popped


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> ha amazing insects they are.
> 
> what about those green things that popped


Not very sure. Quick gly spray yesterday in some spots. But I'm done, cause germination started.
The ants, just got a last goodbye with a little cocktail in the nest holes.


----------



## Babameca

DAG 1. 5 DAS


----------



## Babameca

The night shot. And some light on what those early birds are. IMO, most probably annual rey.
0.06% is not a lot, but enough to stand off.
Sorry @Stuofsci02 I sold you crap :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Oh man.. 0.06% weeds..


----------



## Babameca

I'll be taking these same pictures every 5 days or so.
DAS 6. Some green hue. Germination is very even...except of the squirls damage. That's on day 0.


----------



## Babameca

Quick 24h difference. Maybe the biggest ever.
Over an inch of rain on the radar for Monday. Just hoping it to be slow and steady.
Those babies don't have anchors yet.


----------



## BBLOCK

gotta be the irrigation system


----------



## Stuofsci02

Grow you little bastards…


----------



## Babameca

BBLOCK said:


> gotta be the irrigation system


Definitely helps. :bandit:


----------



## Babameca

Dropped 1lbs of K from SOP.
My inputs so far. 
Still aiming in lbs for about:
6 N
4.5 K
0 P


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Grow you little bastards…


They do brother.
48h between shots


----------



## Chris LI

Wow! Those suckers are really going to town! Grow baby, grow!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow you little bastards…
> 
> 
> 
> They do brother.
> 48h between shots
Click to expand...

Amazing…. I love it when things start to come in…. Just between morning and night a lot can change..


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Babasol that's some pretty solid germination after one week.


----------



## Babameca

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Babasol that's some pretty solid germination after one week.


Looked at the bag again...nope it ain't PRG :? :lol: .
Hoping it to be strong enough to take over 2+ inches of rain over 36 hours... :?


----------



## Babameca

Well, the honeymoon of this reno is over.
1 inch of rain in 45min.
Away for work, wife should repair what she can tomorrow.


----------



## davegravy

Ow. Still lots of time for repairs, especially if it germinated that quick


----------



## Chris LI

Oh, man! No rain for a month, and then a deluge when you drop seed. It never seems to fail. Trying to time renos with annual August storms is soooooo difficult.


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> Oh, man! No rain for a month, and then a deluge when you drop seed. It never seems to fail. Trying to time renos with annual August storms is soooooo difficult.


I let go the wife's repair and for the first time I got lucky...or so... Another 1/2 inch dropped in 15 min today. Heading back home tomorrow and will redo weak spots. The spots that survived are to be mowed. It was that phanstastic of a weather, until...


----------



## Stuofsci02

It looks like you have germination everywhere. While it always suck to have a washout you might be fine..


----------



## bf7

These things always work out in the end. We're too obsessed to let a little rain ruin the party.


----------



## Babameca

Flew back home yesterday, went out and decided to rerake the peat back in place. Damaged areas received a total of 1lbs of seed and I've thrown another pound across. Grass was laying down. Was severely pushed by the rain. Rolled all in with the mower. Then used the leaf blower to push all back up. It kind of worked. New seed was not impacted. Back strip that received a GQ overseed, flies.
Overall germination and coverage looks good as per @Stuofsci02 . More will pop in a few days.


----------



## Babameca

bf7 said:


> These things always work out in the end. We're too obsessed to let a little rain ruin the party.


I assume so....but OCD, as you said, kicks me hard in the butt. :lol:


----------



## Babameca

Few shots at the non reno part. The 3 inches of rain we got last week in total, helped with scars recovery. Growth speeds up and I ramped up Tnex to 10ml, from 8. Will throw my last heavy N/K dose in a week or so, to start soon after, the blitz. Will transition from soluble Umaxx, to straight urea to AMS.
Spot sprayed few weeds.


----------



## 606-Lawn

Looks awesome


----------



## Babameca

606-Lawn said:


> Looks awesome


Thank you! Best shape is only about to begin. October is when this baby shows its best.


----------



## Babameca

The sand job. A third went down today. Mowed against the stripes to lift up.
Trying to level some major low spots, but that IMO will take few years. Not very concerned.
Tomorrow have to finish it up and keep about 500kg to redo the low areas, later in fall. It has been 3rd season throwing heavy doses. Planing to scale down from now on. Waving is gone and all looks pretty smooth. Only reason for going on is to break thatch build-up. Oh, and I love the looks 3 weeks in!
Think the Bannerman is the sweet spot for my long-term needs, but right now, I so wished I've had something powered.


----------



## Babameca

18 DAS.


----------



## Stuofsci02

You are in the clear !


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> You are in the clear !


Almost there. These newly seeded areas need few more days. But even as is, I can't complain.


----------



## Babameca

Sprayed and watered in over the reno area:
Azoxy at 0.33
Starter juice leftover from my original reno. Mostly micros, not a lot of P. Smells like cow shit, so should be great.
Humic acid at max rate.
Will do first mow in a few days. Tried today and it cuts, but not worth the foot traffic for what it yields. 
Will spray umaxx at 0.5N right after.
Sprout and pout is about to wrap up and it needs food.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed. Sand sinks in fast. Need to spread the remaining 1.5 tons. First mow for the reno. Sprayed and watered some urea.
21 DAS.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great.. I am on day 7 and this morning I think I have one blade of new baby grass... Might have more when I get home tonight.


----------



## Babameca

Dropped my second and last heavy granular N from a 20-0-12 @5lbs. 75% is slow and very slow release SCU and PSCU.
With this I wrap up K at 4.6 lbs per 1000
N is at 3.9lbs at this point. Will add about 2 more pounds over the blitz.


----------



## Babameca

Second mow for the reno. And last touch-up 0.5lb of seed down.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Where'd you put that extra seed.. that reno looks done to me.. sit back and have a cigar…. Nothing left to do on that one…


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Where'd you put that extra seed.. that reno looks done to me.. sit back and have a cigar…. Nothing left to do on that one…


There were a few spots... I know...
Looking at pics week ago, it's clearly visible how it pushed the germinated grass around.
Sun also will become more and more sparse close to the house, so I've wanted extra insurance.
2 inches of rain today.


----------



## Babameca

Recovery has started. Scars are shrinking and I am almost ready for the last sand to be put down. Lawn is 2 days after a mow. Holding back on reno pics for 2 more days.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Recovery has started. Scars are shrinking and I am almost ready for the last sand to be put down. Lawn is 2 days after a mow. Holding back on reno pics for 2 more days.


Are you holding back the reno pics because you don't want to gloat


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 lol, no. There is a progress, simply avoiding to overload the journal with almost daily updates. Mowing is now an every 2 days thing. Spots overseeded on 11th germinated.


----------



## livt0ride

Looking good


----------



## Babameca

livt0ride said:


> Looking good


Thanks man.


----------



## Babameca

Blitz started. Now spraying will be weekly.
Sprayed 0.25N of urea on the reno and same plus PGR on the existing lawn.
Week 2 is same for the reno and kelp, urea and iron for the lawn....and the cycle repeats.
No plans for PreM for the reno this season. It may start receiving iron later on.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Blitz started. Now spraying will be weekly.
> Sprayed 0.25N of urea on the reno and same plus PGR on the existing lawn.
> Week 2 is same for the reno and kelp, urea and iron for the lawn....and the cycle repeats.
> No plans for PreM for the reno this season. It may start receiving iron later on.


Do you find that spraying Urea, PGR and iron leaves the lawn looking less than stellar about 4 days later. It might be because I only PGR if I am going away, so it does not see it often.. I did 0.125 lbN, 0.5 oz/K PRG and a splash of Southern AG chelated iron.. About 1/4 the recommended rate. I always find it looks great for 2 days and then starts to look dull... I do mow as per recommended just before I do it, and water for 20 min per zone 4 hours later.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 tbh, I somehow lost the visual effect of fas. I still find umaxx, but particularly AS to give the grass an amazing appearance. I also had lately mixing problems where my 12 0 0 iron juice was coagulating my mix, so went back to the fas formula and am not impressed. Now that I spray weekly I will split the iron juice form the pgr, hoping to have no solubility issues. If my soil pH was higher I would have been on a 80% AS diet.


----------



## davegravy

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 tbh, I somehow lost the visual effect of fas. I still find umaxx, but particularly AS to give the grass an amazing appearance. I also had lately mixing problems where my 12 0 0 iron juice was coagulating my mix, so went back to the fas formula and am not impressed. Now that I spray weekly I will split the iron juice form the pgr, hoping to have no solubility issues. If my soil pH was higher I would have been on a 80% AS diet.


I sprinkled a liberal amount of AS on the spots I repaired with the proplugger. These spots are many shades darker than the rest of the lawn. Way more effective than FAS (but also more work due to growth and mowing).

I did this in early spring and the color difference is still very extreme.


----------



## Babameca

29 DAS
Freshly cut at 3/4".
Slowly filling in. I would say, minor improvement last 5 days. May increase the weekly dose of N to 0.3lbs. Shorter sun exposure will be playing a crucial role from now on. Whatever major thickening will only happen in June next year.
Watering is down to 2 times per day. Some weak spots recieve an additional shot manually once a day.


----------



## Chris LI

The first photo looks like it's noticeably filled in from the same photo taken on 8/24. Sometimes, it's hard to see little improvements when we look at it every day (at least for me).


----------



## Babameca

@Chris LI I am sure you are right! I am staring at this multiple times a day and my judgement is skewed already...


----------



## Babameca

Not for the sake of comparison decided to take pics of the opposite angle. All looks fuller and lush, but don't be fooled. Nothing changed much from 2 days ago.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great. Wish mine was coming in like that..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great. Wish mine was coming in like that..


Crack the GQ bag open and you will beat it with ease in just 1 month.
I think you may have to consider this option, once you get home and assess with your own eyes.


----------



## livt0ride

Get real!?!?! This is photo shop lol. Looks great. Wish I would have seen your steps before doing my reno. Looks like you got the grass to move with feeding it to push it. I think I didn't get mine enough last season to get it going.


----------



## Babameca

livt0ride said:


> Get real!?!?! This is photo shop lol. Looks great. Wish I would have seen your steps before doing my reno. Looks like you got the grass to move with feeding it to push it. I think I didn't get mine enough last season to get it going.


Directly from the phone, which already does so much processing...but does not add grass :lol: 
Wait for the last rabbitt off the hat... have an experiment planned for Tue, as I completely lost sunlight in 2 tiny spots. All in the name of science!
We win or...we learn :bandit:


----------



## jskierko

Gonna use some mirrors to reflect/redirect sunlight?


----------



## Babameca

jskierko said:


> Gonna use some mirrors to reflect/redirect sunlight?


 :shock: :? Damm. You ruined it all :lol: 
Mirrors are expensive. Mylar wrapped big cardboard pieces.


----------



## jskierko

Babameca said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna use some mirrors to reflect/redirect sunlight?
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: :? Damm. You ruined it all :lol:
> Mirrors are expensive. Mylar wrapped big cardboard pieces.
Click to expand...

I just remember @Chuuurles doing this a few months back. Haven't really heard from him since, so hopefully it didn't scorch his lawn or anything like that :?


----------



## doverosx

Wow. That's a successful Reno if I ever did see one.


----------



## Babameca

doverosx said:


> Wow. That's a successful Reno if I ever did see one.


Thank you man. Exceeds my own expectations as well, so far.


----------



## Babameca

Can't complain about rainfall here, but it is so intense, it washed out my peat again. Well it had done its job by now.


----------



## JerseyGreens

This Reno came out mighty fine. Congratulations!!


----------



## Babameca

JerseyGreens said:


> This Reno came out mighty fine. Congratulations!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Babameca

Don't try this at home as the demonstrated was executed by a highly trained professional :lol:
Damm, this thing brings some serious heat.
You can clearly see though the washed out seed, happily growing on my paved patio cracks.


----------



## livt0ride

haha nice!


----------



## kman6234

Looks great! Congratulations on a successful reno!


----------



## Babameca

@kman6234 Thank you!


----------



## Babameca

All grass received 0.3N from straight urea, iron and kelp sprayed on. First iron for the reno.
As I am at 6 weeks from 1st freeze a last light overseeding was done on few areas, but lack of sun will become more and more severe, so I don't hold my breath.
Will keep on using the 'mirror' in 2 out of 3 areas, to recreate a more scientific results. May simply make a second one...


----------



## Babameca

Quick update on what's going on.
Last sand goes down today and tomorrow. Reno moves very slowly forward as shadows in this area take over.
Watering is down to once a day.
Nitrogen gets sprayed weekly at 0.3lbs.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Oh no.. you're gonna turn your yard to concrete


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Oh no.. you're gonna turn your yard to concrete


Sorry had no time to take an 'after' pic. It was a light topdressing and once brushed, it is hard to tell any sand went down.
My last portion is so wet, that I will have to wait now (with the beautiful forecast ahead) to dry. which completely skews my mowing schedule.


----------



## Babameca

Just 2 weeks into the blitz and few cooler days, and I start getting that green, I am waiting for, every season.
I switched back to a liquid iron as it goes on the opposite week of PGR. Kelp also returned to the recipe.
Mowed against the stripes to help the sand.


----------



## Chris LI

Looks, great! :thumbup: It definitely looks darker, and the sand is settling in nicely. :mrgreen:


----------



## Babameca

Chris LI said:


> Looks, great! :thumbup: It definitely looks darker, and the sand is settling in nicely. :mrgreen:


Thank you Chris. Only lawn on the 1st picture received its dose. Rest of the sand pile is so wet and heavy that I decided to wait few days to let dry out a bit. Sunny with temps at low 80s for the next few days.


----------



## Babameca

The most terrible work I've done at spraying... can clearly see the line I missed and the one I oversprayed. :dumb: 
The new grass is so hungry that it's difficult to look away.


----------



## Babameca

DAS 40. Maiden real, reel mow. Jac at 0.75. Not paying attention to perfect stripes, but to my turns.
Last pic is for reference of my weak spots. By now, I assume that will fill in next early summer, when sun is up.


----------



## 606-Lawn

Looks awesome


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I know the challenges of reel mowing a small shaded back yard. Your reno is going well so far.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great!!


----------



## Babameca

@606-Lawn @SNOWBOB11 @Stuofsci02 
Thank you Gents.


----------



## Babameca

Did not post for few days, but can't find time to snap some pics.
Old turf is doing fine except of one fungus spot that developped over the last days. Don't do anything yet, as temps are down to hi 40s at night and mid 60s max.
Went to singles doubles checker on front and doubles doubles on bottom side, but will take few mows to burn them.
New stand did some kind of flush growth, where new leafs, not sprayed are lighter color, which makes it look ugly.
Earthworms and squirls add to the show.
4 additional days of rain on the forecast. I am planning to spray iprodione to the reno to do double duty.
Switching to AS as granular, as temps fall and PGR lasts longer than 2 weeks, which scrumblles my apps.
Acquired an interesting product to test this late fall.
https://www.precisionlab.com/golf-course/indicators-markers-colorants/wintergreen-plus


----------



## Stuofsci02

Coming along well…. Are you sure you are getting new light growth, or is some of it already starting to get dark? Looks pretty dark..


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Coming along well…. Are you sure you are getting new light growth, or is some of it already starting to get dark? Looks pretty dark..


I had to investigate by pulling few plants and yes. Same plant bottom leafs are way darker, than the last one pushing in the center of the crown. Creates an unpleasant scene, but should go away soon.


----------



## Babameca

Quickly mowed all, before a 3 days rain forecast. Dropped 0.3 N from AS and 18lbs/M of Calcitic lime.
Will hunt a light rain window to spray iprodione to the reno.
Found more fungus patches. Story repeats from last season, when, as I stopped apps, it popped up.
May have to extend my next season coverage.
Snapped the front from a different angle.


----------



## Chris LI

Fairy ring?


----------



## Babameca

IMO doesn't look like it. Very little about it written... so can't be sure.


----------



## Babameca

Just to keep it afloat. 
Has been raining for 2 days now, almost non-stop. Close to 3 inches. Checked grass for fungus. No signs. It's cold here, so I assume this helps. Tomorrow, will mow and hopefully have time for some pics.
Don't know how much of my AS app stayed in with so much water. Few low spots of the reno stayed flooded for extended periods of time. May have choked some young grass there.


----------



## Babameca

Mow day. Everything is still wet and more rain is coming tonight.
Applied Velista as things start going down. More fungus spots and bad weather.
Lost some color, as lawn was drowning for so long.
Reno stopped filling as growth slowed down, but color is getting pretty close to the mature grass.


----------



## livt0ride

Would you ever do a split with Velista fungicide? That's an expensive one.


----------



## Babameca

livt0ride said:


> Would you ever do a split with Velista fungicide? That's an expensive one.


That's actually the cheapest across up north. At least for me.


----------



## livt0ride

Babameca said:


> That's actually the cheapest across up north. At least for me.


Domyown-Velista 400 Dollars from Domyown. Where are you getting it?


----------



## Green

I saw you wrote this in Jeff's journal:



Babameca said:


> If it's urea, stick to weekly, AMS you can do double dose every other week.


I'm curious if you could elaborate further on your reasoning behind doing higher rate AMS apps but not urea apps. I assume you were talking about 0.50 lb of N per app. I never considered or heard anyone say this about AMS vs. Urea until now.

Thanks.


----------



## Babameca

Green said:


> I saw you wrote this in Jeff's journal:
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's urea, stick to weekly, AMS you can do double dose every other week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if you could elaborate further on your reasoning behind doing higher rate AMS apps but not urea apps. I assume you were talking about 0.50 lb of N per app. I never considered or heard anyone say this about AMS vs. Urea until now.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Absolutely!
It is my interpretation based on biochemistry. 
As temperatures cool down, urea transformation to ammonia slows down, so does plant absorption. Most of it will be wasted.
Not the case with AMS.


----------



## Green

Babameca said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you wrote this in Jeff's journal:
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's urea, stick to weekly, AMS you can do double dose every other week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if you could elaborate further on your reasoning behind doing higher rate AMS apps but not urea apps. I assume you were talking about 0.50 lb of N per app. I never considered or heard anyone say this about AMS vs. Urea until now.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!
> It is my interpretation based on biochemistry.
> As temperatures cool down, urea transformation to ammonia slows down, so does plant absorption. Most of it will be wasted.
> Not the case with AMS.
Click to expand...

Yes. So we're coming back full circle to the late season fertilization issue...but much of it can be rectified (not all) by using AMS. I try not to use too much AMS because my soil has a natively acidic pH and it exacerbates the issue. It's also tough to get around here. Last year, I was using Carbon-X which had a lot of it in it. This year I was able to get AMS from Walmart online. But as it gets cold in later Fall, I will use a bit nonetheless.

This aside, I thought that higher rates of AMS were more risky overall compared to urea. And in many cases, urea still works, just is slower (which may not be a bad thing this time of year while it's still on the warmer side).


----------



## Babameca

@Green the sole reason urea is broadly used, is its price per lb of N.
Ammonium nitrate, even still used...explodes...
And maybe also the fact that can easily be slowed down with precursors and coatings. 
I am sure that if your Calcium levels are not too high, you can easily (few bags of Calcitic lime per 10k) neglect AMS apps effect.
The greening effect of AMS, it's ability to keep working down and below 50F, made me a fan for early spring and mid to late fall apps.


----------



## Babameca

Mowed, spread AMS, as we are bracing for another 3 days of rain.
Fungus expansion has stopped, but few spots will experience heavy damage. 
The reno barely had any. Maybe the azoxy helped, or the fact it is not as dense as the mature stand.
Starting the prep for season end, as I will be away end of Oct for 2 weeks.


----------



## Wile

Beautiful. Are those skip laurels around the edges? Also, very interesting on the urea thought. Makes sense and not something I had considered, but probably because I'm doing AMS anyways with my high pH and low sulfur sandy soil.


----------



## Babameca

Wile said:


> Beautiful. Are those skip laurels around the edges? Also, very interesting on the urea thought. Makes sense and not something I had considered, but probably because I'm doing AMS anyways with my high pH and low sulfur sandy soil.


Thanks a lot. And no, it is regular cedar.


----------



## Wile

Do you find they keep mosquitoes away?


----------



## Babameca

Wile said:


> Do you find they keep mosquitoes away?


Yes, when properly fogged with Bifen🤓


----------



## Wile

Babameca said:


> Yes, when properly fogged with Bifen🤓


Haha, I figured that was crap.


----------



## Babameca

I hardly have time to take pictures these days. Mowed all after 4 days. Has been raining all the time. Fungus is most probably fusarium, and... I applied the wrong stuff for it. Never mind, it loo,s like spread stopped and damaged areas start slowly recovering after an extra dose of AMS. Mature grass will fully recover, but not sure about the few small spots in the reno.
8 days of sun on the forecast, so it will be waits and see.
Will add more pics tomorrow, as front looks schmuck. Starts having this almost plastic look, and the Rye shines with the low angle sun. Not sure anymore if I am going to like pure KBG...


----------



## Nismo

Amazing @Babameca - looks like its been established for years, and yet its brand new.


----------



## Babameca

Nismo said:


> Amazing @Babameca - looks like its been established for years, and yet its brand new.


Thanks man.
I am looking forward to the next season. While in my backyard heat stress is out of the equation, short sun exposure will put a dent to any grass. Will see if this Everest is up to the task.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Both the front and back yards are looking great...makes me want to add an elite PRG to my front yard next year!


----------



## Babameca

JerseyGreens said:


> Both the front and back yards are looking great...makes me want to add an elite PRG to my front yard next year!


Thank you.
Pictures don't do justice to the beautiful shine of the rye. Color is superior, and stripes, oh well...
And the thing that many up north fear, did not happen to mine. Have NO winter die off. It has been 3 seasons.
And...is one of those 'creeping' cultivars, that may have given up on other qualities, compared to a straight, top of the line PRG. I never thought, I'd say this, but I respect rye in a KBG mix...a lot.


----------



## Babameca

@wardconnor I'd rather have some PRG, than get the hose out to make Everest shine.


----------



## Babameca

I haven't had a minute.
The thing is I've started a lawn care company. Not even a website yet and visits are pounding and quotes and...
I won't reach critical mass to have an employee, so all work will be on me next season. Keep it simple, but extremely effective. 
Have exams for pesticide applicator (CD4 in Canada) to pass and obtain permits from every little town.
Trying to avoid all the hassle by making an offer to acquire shares in a medium sized local company, but didn't work.
Sorry guys.
Lawn looks great. Fungus went away.
Back yard stopped showing progress but there is no visible line between the and the mature grass.
Will pop photos up when I have some extra time.
Cheers,
M


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Babameca that’s awesome. Best of luck with that.


----------



## PANICiii

Very cool, Babameca  congrats on the new business project. I wish you big success.


----------



## livt0ride

What is your business going to be? Are you focusing on a specific area?


----------



## Babameca

livt0ride said:


> What is your business going to be? Are you focusing on a specific area?


Very boutique, 10 miles radius. Just granular, but of what I know, and what I know about the competition, I'll blow them off. No pesticides...nothing is permitted by the municipalities. The old folks are going down for few years now. It will be fun. Get the nice lawn with zero chemicals...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sounds like an exciting project... They always say the best is to combine your job with what you love....


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Sounds like an exciting project... They always say the best is to combine your job with what you love....


Thank you brother. And hopefully a nice transition to early retirement.


----------



## Nismo

Babameca said:


> The thing is I've started a lawn care company. Not even a website yet and visits are pounding and quotes and...


Congrats Baba! This is always a huge undertaking - especially in Canada. I've been there myself a few times and there is a ton of red tape and beurocracy to fight through. Once you're up and running let us know if there is any way we can support to help get things rolling. I'd rather buy supplies off you and support Canadian business rather than always feeding our friends to the south (no offence USA, I love you to death).


----------



## Babameca

@Nismo your words warm my heart. Nutrite is a great fertilizer Canadian manufacturer and I have access to it.
Product sales is yet in my future expansion, but shipping cost of those things will be the biggest challenge, even I am planning to create one directly from a distribution center, to eliminate one useless step.
Thank you brother!


----------



## Nismo

Babameca said:


> @Nismo your words warm my heart. Nutrite is a great fertilizer Canadian manufacturer and I have access to it.
> Product sales is yet in my future expansion, but shipping cost of those things will be the biggest challenge, even I am planning to create one directly from a distribution center, to eliminate one useless step.
> Thank you brother!


I'm not too concerned about shipping costs until you get direct drop shipping set up with your vendors, gives me an excuse to come to MTL, not like I need more excuses to visit one of my favorite cities.


----------



## Babameca

Quick mow and few pictures. Colors around are just breathtaking.


----------



## Babameca

Few aerial shots from today


----------



## Babameca

End of season numbers
N at 6.4
K at 3.9
P at zéro
Calcitic lime at 50lbs
Last T nex down with kelp and iron
In November, after my 2 weeks travel, I have the snow mold app to spray and put the covers.
Almost done, but color will stay strong for at least another month.


----------



## Chris LI

Great fall color, setting off that dark green lawn! I love the contrast! We barely have any change with a few yellows, but soon enough, it will happen.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Very beautiful…. Always a sad time, but 6 months from now we will be back at it…


----------



## Babameca

Was away for 2 weeks.
Wife mowed once and collected leafs. Quick mow. With the crazy high temps we have for the season, I could have done another N app, but it's ok. Grass entered its best stage. Reno is fuller as sun now penetrates thru. I'll snap some pics tomorow. PGR almost expired, but I'll skip another app. Temps go down abrutly, so snow mold spray goes down in the next days and covers will follow shortly. Maybe one more clean mow.


----------

